#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Природа ума в современной тайской лесной традиции

## warpig

Тема "природы ума" или наоборот его полного отсутствия в традиции тхеравада регулярно всплывает на форуме.
Ниже я размещу цитаты самых известных мастеров современной тайской лесной традиции, в которой они выражают отношение к предмету прямо аналогичную, например, позиции махаяны как она выражается в дзен/чань: Есть изначальный ум и есть его обусловленные состояния/омрачения.
Началось обсуждение отсюда:
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=12845

Хотелось бы, чтобы философские аспекты оставались там же, здесь просто цитаты к размышлению (хотя я наверно, слишком много хочу  :Smilie: )

Надеюсь, что размещение цитат будет способствовать следующему:
1) Некоторому обоюдному снижению антагонизма между тхеравадой и махаяной
2) Осознанию пути тхеравады как позитивного учения, а не как пути в небытие.

Цитаты эти отнюдь не редкость (я взял книги с полки и за вечер полистав набрал), я бы их воспринимал как краеугольную часть традиции восходящей к Аджан Ман. Прошу извинения за большие нерусские выдержки, насколько я понял, адресаты читают по-английски.




> Это действительно много раз обсуждалось, но это опять-таки не значит, что есть однозначная позиция даже в традиции тхеравады на этот счет. В современной тайской лесной традиции почти у каждого учителя от Аджан Мана можно найти высказывание в духе, что останавливается сознание 6 чувств которое противопоставляется "тому что знает - буддхо", и что освобождение осознается.





> У вас есть конкретные цитаты каждого из этих учителей?
> У вас есть конкретные слова Будды, подтверждающие это мнение?
> 
> Я вот например, не голословно высказываю свою точку зрения - примеров из сутт приводил уже множество в разных темах этого форума.


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...11.0.than.html



> Consciousness without feature,
>     without end,
>     luminous all around:
>     Here water, earth, fire, & wind have no footing.
>     Here long & short
>     coarse & fine
>     fair & foul
>     name & form
>     are, without remnant,
> ...


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...1.10.than.html



> Where water, earth, fire, & wind have no footing:
>     There the stars do not shine,
>     the sun is not visible,
>     the moon does not appear,
>     darkness is not found.
> 
>     And when a sage, an honorable one,
>     through sagacity
>     has known [this] for himself,
> ...

----------

Ersh (16.04.2009), Ho Shim (17.04.2009), Won Soeng (15.04.2009), Иван Ран (17.04.2009), Юань Дин (16.04.2009)

----------


## warpig

Аджан Ман, вероятно, самый известный мастер медитации Тайланда прошлого века, с которым соотносят возрождение тайской лесной традиции.

Phra Ajahn Mun Bhuridatta Thera / A heart released / http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/t.../released.html 




> §10. *The primal mind is radiant and clear by nature, but is darkened because of corruptions.*
> 
> pabhassaramidam bhikkhave cittam
> tanca kho agantukehi upakkilesehi upakkilittham:
> 
> 'Monks, this mind is originally radiant and clear, but because passing corruptions and defilements come and obscure it, it doesn't show its radiance.' This has been compared to a tree in the poem that runs,
> 
> A tall tree with 6,000 branches:
> Big chameleons swarm it each day by the hundreds,
> ...

----------

Ersh (16.04.2009), Won Soeng (15.04.2009), Александр С (15.04.2009), Владимир Гудилин (28.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (15.04.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (15.04.2009)

----------


## warpig

Аджан Маха Буа - ученик Аджана Мана, один из самых известных мастеров 
Maha Boowa / Arahattamagga, Arahattaphala: the Path to Arahantship / http://www.forestdhammabooks.com/boo...hattamagga.pdf



> *BEING INTRINSICALLY BRIGHT AND CLEAR, the citta* is always ready to make contact with everything of every nature. Al*though all conditioned phenomena without exception are governed by the three universal laws of anicca, dukkha, and anatt&#227;, the citta’s true nature is not subject to these laws.* The citta is conditioned by anicca, dukkha, and anatt&#227; only because things that are subject to these laws come spinning in to become involved with the citta and so cause it to spin along with them. However, though it spins in unison with conditioned phenomena, the citta never disintegrates or falls apart. It spins following the influence of those forces which have the power to make it spin, but the true power of the citta’s own nature is that it knows and does not die. *This deathlessness is a quality that lies beyond disintegration*. Being beyond disintegra¬tion, it also lies beyond the range of anicca, dukkha, and anatt&#227; and the universal laws of nature.

----------

Ersh (16.04.2009), Won Soeng (15.04.2009), Александр С (15.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (15.04.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (15.04.2009)

----------


## warpig

Аджан Ли Дхамадхаро - ученик Аджана Мана, один из самых известных мастеров 
Ajaan Lee Dhammadharo / Frames Of Reference / http://www.pathandfruit.com/Books/Aj..._Reference.htm 



> Here I would like to back up and discuss the question of the mind in a little more detail. The word "mind" covers three aspects:
> 
>     (1) *The primal nature of the mind.*
>     (2) Mental states.
>     (3) Mental states in interaction with their objects.
> 
> All of these aspects, taken together, make up the mind. If you don't know the mind in this way, you can't say that you really know it. All you can do is say that the mind arises and falls away, the mind doesn't rise or fall away; the mind is good, the mind is evil; the mind becomes annihilated, the mind doesn't become annihilated; the mind is a dhamma, the mind isn't a dhamma; the mind gains release, the mind doesn't gain release; the mind is nibbana, the mind isn't nibbana; the mind is sensory consciousness, the mind isn't sensory consciousness; the mind is the heart, the mind isn't the heart...
> 
> As the Buddha taught, there are only two paths to practice — the body, speech, and heart; and the body, speech, and mind — and in the end both paths reach the same point: Their true goal is release. So if you want to know the truth concerning any of the above issues, you have to follow the path and reach the truth on your own. Otherwise, you'll have to argue endlessly. These issues — for people who haven't practiced all the way to clear insight — have been termed by people of wisdom as sedamocana-katha: issues that can only make you break out in a sweat.
> ...

----------

Ersh (16.04.2009), Won Soeng (15.04.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (15.04.2009)

----------


## warpig

Аджан Ча - один из самых известных мастеров. Хотя и пробыл с Аджан Ман всего несколько дней, Учение последнего на него сильно повлияло:
Ajahn Cha / Food for the heart 



> But the most clarifying explanation, one that gave him the necessary context or basis for practice that he had hitherto lacking, was of disctinction between mind itself and transient states of mind that arose and passed away within it.
> " Tan Ajahn Mun said they're merely states. Through not understanding that point we take them to be real, to be mind itself. In fact they are just transient states. As soon as he said that, things suddenly became clear. ... *Most people lump everything together as the mind itself, but actually there are states of mind together with the knowing of them*. If you understand that point there's not a lot to do"


Unshakeable Peace / http://www.what-buddha-taught.net/Bo...able_Peace.htm




> Please clearly understand that when the mind is still, it's in its natural, normal state. As soon as the mind moves, it becomes conditioned (sankhara). When the mind is attracted to something, it becomes conditioned. When aversion arises, it becomes conditioned. The desire to move here and there arises from conditioning. If our awareness doesn't keep pace with these mental proliferations as they occur, the mind will chase after them and be conditioned by them. Whenever the mind moves, at that moment, it becomes a conventional reality.
> ...
> *The mind isn't born belonging to anyone. It doesn't die as anyone's. This mind is free, brilliantly radiant, and un-entangled with any problems or issues. The reason problems arise is because the mind is deluded by conditioned things, deluded by this misperception of self.* So the Buddha taught to observe this mind. In the beginning what is there? There is truly nothing there. It doesn't arise with conditioned things and it doesn't die with them. When the mind encounters something good, it doesn't change to become good. When the mind encounters something bad, it doesn't become bad as well. That's how it is when there is clear insight into one's nature. There is understanding that this is essentially a substance less state of affairs.
> ...
> This is a mind that is truly at peace. This is what is not born, doesn't age, doesn't get sick, and doesn't die. This is neither cause nor effect, nor dependent on cause and effect. It is independent of the process of causal conditioning. The causes then cease with no conditioning remaining. This mind is above and beyond birth and death, above and beyond happiness and sorrow, above and beyond both good and evil. What can you say?

----------

Ersh (16.04.2009), Won Soeng (15.04.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (15.04.2009)

----------


## warpig

Тханисаро Бхикшу - западный ученик Аджан Ли Дхамадхаро, автор перевода части цитируемых текстов выше, переводчик сутт и составитель антологии 'the Wings to Awakening'
Thanissaro Bkikhu / The Wings to Awakening/ http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...ngs/part3.html



> Once consciousness is released from the objects that bring sensory consciousness into play [§232], all that remains is "consciousness without feature, without end, luminous all around" [§235]. This consciousness — which lies beyond "the extent to which there are means of designation, expression, & description... the extent to which the sphere of discernment extends, the extent to which the cycle revolves for the manifesting (discernibility) of this cosmos" [§231] — is the experience of the goal. There is some question as to whether the goal can be equated with the third noble truth. Some passages in the Canon [SN 43.1-44; SN 22.86] would seem to indicate yes; others [such as Sn V.6; MFU, p. 28; AN 10.58; and especially the ending to MN 27], no. This contradiction can be resolved by noting that the full realization of the third noble truth and the experience of the goal are two different things so intimately related that the one can not be experienced without the other. Their relationship can be compared to noticing a long-overlooked valuable in the course of cleaning one's yard. The act of cleaning is not the same as the valuable, but only in the course of doing the former thoroughly and attentively can the latter be found. As one modern teacher has said, the fact that the third noble truth involves a duty means that it is part of fabricated reality, whereas the goal at the end of the path is absolutely unfabricated. Free from all acting and doing, it pertains to an entirely different dimension, and thus — although found along with the truth of cessation — it is something utterly beyond and unbound.

----------

Ersh (16.04.2009), Won Soeng (15.04.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (15.04.2009)

----------


## warpig

Аджан Сумедхо - первый западный ученик Аджан Ча и многим в России уже знаком.
Аджан Сумедхо говорит о buddho - "том, что знает" постоянно и медитации он учит именно через это. Вместо цитат из книг я приведу одну его фразу, сказанную во время его первого приезда в Россию. Она тогда повисла в тишине и многих, как мне показалось, проняла:



> *Trust this which is being aware of this moment right now - this is what never dies.
> (Доверяйте тому, что осознает это момент - это то, что никогда не умирает).*

----------

Ersh (16.04.2009), Won Soeng (15.04.2009), Богдан Б (31.08.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (15.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Можно по-русски перевести? Не все понимают английский.
Это, так сказать, организационный момент.

Второй - по теме. Вообще о природе ума нужно спрашивать абхидхармистов. Чистые  практики особенно без образования в области Абхидхаммы не всегда могут правильно интерпретировать свой опыт.

----------


## Zom

Всё это замечательно, я тоже неоднократно встречал такие фразы:




> Доверяйте тому, что осознает это момент - это то, что никогда не умирает


например, у Аджана Буддадасы, и у Аджана Чаа. Однако совершенно очевидно, что здесь речь идёт не про смерть самого феномена, а про то, что не происходит "мгновенного становления я" - другими словами, когда вы зацепляетесь за феномен мира, происходит рождение. Когда отцепляетесь, происходит смерть. (как бы рождение, и как бы смерть - здесь речь идёт отнюдь не о физическом теле и уме как таковом). 

Здесь речь идёт о том, как воспринимает мир архат, *пока жив* - он живёт, но уже "не рождается и не умирает". Фрагменты сутт говорят о том же. Однако в дискуссии речь идёт о *послесмертном состоянии* - к чему все эти фразы уже не относятся. В Дигха Никае 11, что вы привели в качестве доказательства, в самом конце совершенно чётко указано, что такое сознание прекращается, а не является "вечным".

Вот например, буквально вчера я читал из бесед с Аджаном Чаа:

- ВОПРОС: Ум, о котором вы говорите, называется "Изначальным Умом"?

- ОТВЕТ: Что вы имеете в виду?

- ВОПРОС: Складывается ощущение, что вы говорите, будто бы есть что-то помимо условных тела-и-ума (пяти скандх). Есть ли что-то ещё? Как вы это называете?

- ОТВЕТ: Там нет ничего и никак мы это не называем - вот и всё! Покончите со всем этим. Даже [процесс] познания никому не принадлежит, так что и с ним покончите тоже! Сознание - это не индивид, не существо, не самость, ни нечто другое, поэтому покончите с этим - покончите со всем! Нет ничего, чего стоило бы хотеть! Всё это просто куча проблем. Когда вы ясно увидите это таким образом, тогда всё закончится.




> 2) Осознанию пути тхеравады как позитивного учения, а не как пути в небытие.


Небытие с вами может случиться, только если у вас есть некая сущность, которая всегда с вами.
Увы (а может и не увы), такой сущности нет.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (15.04.2009), Kunkhyab (22.04.2009), Владимир Гудилин (28.05.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...
> Небытие с вами может случиться, только если у вас есть некая сущность, которая всегда с вами.
> Увы (а может и не увы), такой сущности нет.


Тогда зачем что-то менять...

----------


## Zom

> Тогда зачем что-то менять...


Надо всё поменять затем, чтобы дуккха больше не переживалась ни в каком виде. А остальное всё не важно.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (16.04.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Zom, и как же Вы понимаете ответ Аджана Чаа?



> Там нет ничего и никак мы это не называем - вот и всё! Покончите со всем этим. Даже [процесс] познания никому не принадлежит, так что и с ним покончите тоже! 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Сознание - это не индивид, не существо, не самость, ни нечто другое,
> 			
> 		
> 
>  поэтому покончите с этим - покончите со всем! Нет ничего, чего стоило бы хотеть! Всё это просто куча проблем. Когда вы ясно увидите это таким образом, тогда всё закончится.


В учениях разных мастеров дзен Вы встретите сотни подобных вопросов и ответов!

- Что такое Природа Будды?
- Кипарис во дворе!

Весь дзен в этом смысле - отбрасывание жаждущего (индивидуального) ума. Для чего отбрасывается этот ум? Чтобы обнаружить заблуждения, касающиеся отождествления самой жизни и жаждущего ума.

Когда речь заходит о воплощениях Будд (включая Будду Шакьямуни) не следует в принципе думать, что это воплощение какой-то индивидуальности Будды Шакьямуни. Это воплощение как раз того, что неиндивидуально, того, что не является существом, ничему не принадлежит и ничем не обладает. Почему же говорится о воплощении Будды Шакьямуни? Потому что прекращение индивидуального - индивидуально для каждого живого существа. Поэтому идет речь об аватарах, эманациях, воплощениях, инкарнациях, тулку и т.п.

Что такое индивидуальный поток? Это поток, в котором может быть восстановлена память об индивидуально воспринимаемых событиях. У Архатов и Будд этот поток прекращается.

В дзен есть такое понятие, как привязанность к пустоте. Такой человек постиг пустоту и реализовал его, его больше нет как индивидуальности, есть лишь пустая оболочка, не имеющая никаких целей для себя. Это высокий уровень постижения. Но это все еще привязанность, это все еще наделение самостью самой пустоты. Пустота воспринимается как данность. 

Когда говорится, что Архаты Хинаяны (не путать с Тхеравадой, пожалуйста) достигают границы уделов форм и не-форм, и там находятся, пока не пробудятся к Махаяне и тогда окончательно уйдут в Ниббану, речь идет о том, что Архаты Хинаяны все еще имеют заблуждение, они лишь привязаны к миру неформ, но сама привязанность имеет происхождение из мира форм (т.е. эта привязанность не устранена, не осознана, а лишь подавлена, проигнорирована)

Такой Архат Хинаяны полностью устраняет какой бы то ни было поведение, полагая, что Ниббана это отсутствие всего, не понимая, что значит угасание жажды, и каким образом все естественные феномены продолжаются, не прекращаясь.

Архат Махаяны уже Архат при жизни тела. Архат Хинаяны все еще тяготится телом и полагает освобождение от тела наивысшим блаженством, окончательной Ниббаной. Подтверждение этому последователи Хинаяны находят в слове Будды, но они при этом упускают, что лишь в малом числе сутт Будда сказал о тягости немощным телом, да и там сказал, что Татхагата находит покой в Ниббане, умеет входить в Ниббану не дожидаясь распада тела, распада пяти Скандх.

Когда же кто-то целиком пытается отнести какие-то традиции исключительно к Малой Колеснице - речь идет об отсутствии опыта общения с действительно реализованными учителями этих традиций (а не просто с образованными монахами, еще нереализовавшими Дхарму)

Пока же Дхарма нерелализована, дхьяна не постигнута, скандхи не прекращены, нет возможности ни получить, ни передать учение Махаяны - только учение Хинаяны.

Не стоит в этом самообольщаться, полагая, что повторяя слова реализованного учителя Махаяны передаешь учение Махаяны. Нет. Ученик, нереализовавший Дхарму передает всегда лишь малую колесницу - Хинаяну, Шравакаяну, то есть то, что сам сумел реализовать - умение слушать Дхарму.

Это все равно, как если бы ученики кулинаров спорили между собой, у чьих учителей блюда вкуснее, не пробуя эти блюда, а обсуждая те рецепты, которые получили от своих учителей.

----------

Tong Po (27.04.2009), Владимир Гудилин (28.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (26.04.2009), Монферран (24.11.2018), Пилигрим (15.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

Давайте проще и ближе к сути спора. Сутты совершенно чётко и ясно говорят о том, что после смерти (париниббаны) Просветленное существо (Будда, Паччека-Будда, Архат):

1. Не может видеть формы.
2. Не может слышать звуки.
3. Не может чувствововать запахи.
4. Не может иметь тактильных ощущений.
5. Не может познавать вкусы.
6. Не может думать, фантазировать, сочинять, рассуждать, предполагать, т.д.
7. Не может радоваться, сострадать, любить и испытывать какие-либо эмоции.
7. Не может общаться с другими существами.
8. Не может воспринимать.
9. Вообще не может быть найдено где-либо как-либо.

Поэтому можно сколько угодно спекулировать насчёт наличия некоего "Изначального Ума" - но если после смерти этот "ум" и остаётся, то вышеуказанным не обладает.
С этой точки зрения абсолютно не важно, есть какой-то ум или его нет - есть что-то, или ничего нет вообще. Но вот попытка "оставить хоть что-то после париниббаны" чревата длительной стагнацией в практике.

----------

Alert (15.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (15.04.2009), Иван Ран (16.04.2009)

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

Zom, какой смысл исчезать в париниббане, если новые существа опять и опять продолжают возникать?
Допустим рождается человек. Он ведь не знает возник он по-новой или является перерождением кого-то.
Вот допустим Вы, Zom, достигли париниббаны. Потом рождается человек, он возник по-новой, не перерожденец. Его назвали снова Zom. Чем он по СУТИ будет отличаться от такого же человека, если бы он родился как Ваш перерожденец?! Да ничем собственно...

----------


## Won Soeng

Zom, "изначальный ум" перечисленным не обладает вовсе. Он лишь проявляется в таких качествах как зрение, слух, обоняние, осязание, вкус, рассуждение. Не в индивидуальных явлениях, а как в обобщенных группах схожих явлений.

Изначальный ум, это не что-то такое, атомарное "я", не душа. Это природа ума.

----------

Монферран (24.11.2018)

----------


## Zom

> Zom, какой смысл исчезать в париниббане, если новые существа опять и опять продолжают возникать?


Они не продолжают возникать. Будда сказал что первоначало конкретного индивидуума не может быть познано. Мы в сансаре с безначальных времён, так сказать. И за это время, как говорил Будда, мы "наполняли своими костями кладбища так много раз, что если сложить все кости, то они будут куда выше, чем гора Сумеру".

Вот почему и нужно положить конец всему этому. Хватит костями наполнять, так сказать, кладбища-то.

----------

Alert (15.04.2009), Tong Po (27.04.2009), Владимир Гудилин (28.05.2009)

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Они не продолжают возникать. Будда сказал что первоначало конкретного индивидуума не может быть познано. Мы в сансаре с безначальных времён, так сказать.


Я знаю, что сказал Будда по этому поводу. Меня интересует что ответите вы или другие участники форума. Я же не с Буддой веду дискуссию. Не стоит прикрываться его словами.)

Если они по-вашему "не продолжают возникать", то получается они созданы раз и навсегда в некий момент времени в неком определенном количестве. Вы стоите на этой позиции или Ваши слова нужно понимать по-другому? Тогда как?

----------


## Топпер

В вашем вопросе есть неправильная априорная предпосылка. В результате ответ не может быть дан. "Они созданы".  Т.е. вы вносите некий акт первосоздания. Будда же говори о безначальности живых существ. И напротив, ничего не говорил о тварности в исторической перспективе.

----------

Владимир Гудилин (28.05.2009)

----------


## Alert

> Изначальный ум, это не что-то такое, атомарное "я", не душа. Это природа ума.


Без этого понятия вполне можно обойтись. Для возникновения, пребывания и исчезновения "я", феноменов, сознаниий, контакта и пр. не требуется совершенно никакого понятия "природы ума". Природа ума - всего лишь "вакуум", в котором все возникает, пребывает и затем исчезает. Но не по "природе" или там "изначальности". Просто сами сознания и их объекты как бы "состоят" из тех образов, что актуализируются в контакте сознания, органа и объекта. "Природа" - всего лишь множество всех множеств, "всеобщая" потенция без актуальности контакта. Думаю обзывать ее "умом" ни в какой степени не будет корректным. В этом контексте архат или Будда просто "становится" всеобъемлющим множеством всего мыслимого, всех понятий, образов, феноменов в их потенциальности. А сансара - просто актуализация [в контакте] очень малой части этого всеобъемлющего. И архат/Будда просто более не актуализируется, не взаимодействует с сансарой. Он и становится этой сансарой, но "коллективной", всех ЖС. И ничего сверх того, кроме этой коллективной сансары, архат не обретает, просто он выходит за ее пределы. Теряет актуальность, так сказать.  :Smilie:  И здесь можно уже говорить о нем [или о них] все что угодно. И что они продолжают существовать, и что "растворяются", обезличиваются. Все это будет и верно и неверно.  :Smilie:  И само "он/они" становится некорректным.

Собственно, во многих буддийских школах это все описывается и рассматривается, но разными словами. Это может быть и "природа ума" и "пустота", и "кристалл света", и "естественное состояние", и "ниббана". Но думаю суть здесь у всех одна...

----------

Ersh (16.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (15.04.2009), Fuerth (15.04.2009), Tong Po (27.04.2009), Won Soeng (16.04.2009), Zom (15.04.2009), Владимир Гудилин (28.05.2009)

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Будда же говорил о безначальности живых существ.


Если они существуют "без начала", то значит они существуют и "без конца". Конец может быть только там где есть начало. Если париниббана это конец, то значит вопрос о начале вполне правомерен.

----------


## Alert

> Если они существуют "без начала", то значит они существуют и "без конца". Конец может быть только там где есть начало. Если париниббана это конец, то значит вопрос о начале вполне правомерен.


Вы здесь рассматриваете ЖС как понятие, но это не так. ЖС - процесс, мыслимый всеми как самосущее понятие, - "душа", сознание. ум, "я". Причем это настолько хитрый процесс, что сами понятия "начало" и "конец" находятся сугубо внутри, в контексте этого процесса. Выйдя за пределы процесса, понятия теряют смысл, становятся неприменимы и некорректны. В этом смысле и говорится, что процесс имеет "конец" - выход за пределы. Но не имеет "входа", поскольку понятия "начало/конец" только в контексте процесса и имеет смысл.

Это все довольно просто понять на примере змеи, кусающей себя за хвост. Где у нее "начало"? Она непрерывно крутится в поиске этого начала. Но конец здесь простой - выход из круговорота, остановка.

Или вот все думаю видели, как глупая собака кусает себя за хвост, полагая его "другой". Где здесь начало? В общем смысле это неведение, заблуждение собаки. А конец - преодоление заблуждения, видение, что хвост то ее собственный, остановка круговорота [сансары].  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (15.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

http://is.gd/szPy ( Гоенка. О каком свете идет речь? )

Есть "свет" как нимита (ментальный образ) при анапанасати;Есть  "свет" (obhasa, стр. 270 "Knowing & Seeng") как одно из десяти несовершенств (dasa upakkilesa) прозрения.

Думаю, что у Гоенки речь шла о первом.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Вы здесь рассматриваете ЖС как понятие, но это не так. ЖС - процесс, мыслимый всеми как самосущее понятие, - "душа", сознание. ум, "я". Причем это настолько хитрый процесс, что сами понятия "начало" и "конец" находятся сугубо внутри, в контексте этого процесса. Выйдя за пределы процесса, понятия теряют смысл, становятся неприменимы и некорректны. В этом смысле и говорится, что процесс имеет "конец" - выход за пределы. Но не имеет "входа", поскольку понятия "начало/конец" только в контексте процесса и имеет смысл.


Но ведь Zom пишет о конце конкретного ЖС. Поэтому, согласитесь, вопрос о его начале вполне правомерен. Вы согласны?

Zom, жду Ваш ответ. Не отмалчивайтесь.))

----------


## Zom

Юрий - что первее - курица или яйцо?..

----------

Ho Shim (16.04.2009), Кумо (02.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Если они существуют "без начала", то значит они существуют и "без конца". Конец может быть только там где есть начало. Если париниббана это конец, то значит вопрос о начале вполне правомерен.


Есть процессы не имеющие начала, но не имеющие конец. Сансара безначальна, но может быть прекращена. Окончание сансары - Ниббана. У достигшего Ниббаны сансара не может начаться вновь. Ибо в Ниббане уничтожены все причины для производства сансары.

----------

Читтадхаммо (16.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Некоторый набор идей на тему "где искать начало у такого конца": http://www.google.ru/url?sa=t&source...mqkxB8JDsLBX2Q

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Юрий - что первее - курица или яйцо?..


Не знаю, и что же первее?) И причем тут этот вопрос? Разве в процессе курица-яйцо или яйцо-курица есть конец?
Вы же ясно написали - есть конец существа. Тогда каково его начало? Понимаете, если бы вы не писали о конце существа, то и вопрос о начале не возник бы. Он возникает автоматически. Конец подразумевает начало. Если нечто прекращает быть, значит оно как-то возникло. Как? Дайте же хоть Ваши наметки, соображения.

----------


## PampKin Head

Пример с радугой: где у радуги начало, какой у радуги конец? Когда она возникает и куда она исчезает...



То, что кажется началом в некоей закрытой системе, не является таковым для системы более высокого порядка.

----------

Ersh (16.04.2009)

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Пример с радугой: где у радуги начало, какой у радуги конец? Когда она возникает и куда она исчезает...


Если перенести этот пример на возникновение и исчезновение существа в париниббане, то получится что возникновение НОВЫХ существ случается вновь и вновь, как только сходятся вместе подходящие условия. Тогда остается в силе мой прежний вопрос: какая разница родиться вновь после очередного перерождения или возникнуть вновь при схождении вместе подходящих условий? Родившееся существо- оно же не помнит что к примеру было на волоске от париниббаны в прошлой жизни. Для него что перерождение, что новое возникновение выглядит одинаковым.

----------


## Топпер

> Если перенести этот пример на возникновение и исчезновение существа в париниббане, то получится что возникновение НОВЫХ существ случается вновь и вновь, как только сходятся вместе подходящие условия.


Если рассматривать с этой т.з. тогда рождение существ происходит каждый миг. Как только есть контакт и проявляется сознание - это рождение. Как только контакт изчез - это смерть.



> Тогда остается в силе мой прежний вопрос: какая разница родиться вновь после очередного перерождения или возникнуть вновь при схождении вместе подходящих условий?


Разница такая же, какая и в рамках вышеописанного процесса. Не обязательно для этого смотреть на несколько жизней. Какая разница, почему бы не начать пить, если цироз печени будет только через 20 лет? Ведь от вас теперешнего в том будущем не будет ни одного атома. 



> Родившееся существо- оно же не помнит что к примеру было на волоске от париниббаны в прошлой жизни. Для него что перерождение, что новое возникновение выглядит одинаковым.


Ну, существо, которое было на волосок от Ниббаны не может уже пасть.
А вообще главная причина - это желание избегнуть страдания и сейчас и в будущем. Страдание рельно, даже если вы не помните (или не знаете) из-за чего оно произошло.

----------


## Zom

> Не знаю, и что же первее?) И причем тут этот вопрос? Разве в процессе курица-яйцо или яйцо-курица есть конец?
> Вы же ясно написали - есть конец существа. Тогда каково его начало? Понимаете, если бы вы не писали о конце существа, то и вопрос о начале не возник бы. Он возникает автоматически. Конец подразумевает начало. Если нечто прекращает быть, значит оно как-то возникло. Как? Дайте же хоть Ваши наметки, соображения.


Вот и я вас спрашиваю - а что первее? Можете найти первоначало конкретной курицы, которая произошла из конкретного яйца, которое отложила конкретная курица, которая...?? -))
А вот конец этого процесса узреть вы можете. Очередная курица не снесла яиц - или погибла. Вот вам конец без начала.

----------

Fuerth (16.04.2009), Илия (16.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если перенести этот пример на возникновение и исчезновение существа в париниббане, то получится что возникновение НОВЫХ существ случается вновь и вновь, как только сходятся вместе подходящие условия. Тогда остается в силе мой прежний вопрос: какая разница родиться вновь после очередного перерождения или возникнуть вновь при схождении вместе подходящих условий? Родившееся существо- оно же не помнит что к примеру было на волоске от париниббаны в прошлой жизни. Для него что перерождение, что новое возникновение выглядит одинаковым.


1. Вы нигде не найдете, что 4БИ - это законченная модель Вселенной, которая описывает абсолютно все явления. Посему пытаться "расширить" рамки за пределы рассматриваемой проблематики как то странно.




> "Однажды Благословенный остановился в бамбуковой роще в Косамби.Взяв пригорошню листьев,Благословенный спросил учеников:
> 
> - "Как думаете,ученики мои,что больше: эта пригорошня листьев в моей руке или же листья,оставшиеся на деревьях этой рощи?"
> - "Листья в руке Благословенного малочисленны;несравненно число листьев во всей роще".
> - "Истинно так,и то,что я познал и не поведал вам,больше того,что я передал вам.И почему,о ученики,не поведал я этого вам? Потому что не было бы пользы вам от того,ибо оно не способствовало бы высшей жизни.Оно не ведёт к разочарованию в этом земном мире,к уничтожению всякой чувственности,к прекращению желания,к миру,к высшему знанию,к пробуждению,к Нирване.Потому я и не передал этого вам.Но что же поведал я вам? То,что является страданием,источником страдания,и указал путь,ведущий к прекращению страдания."


2. Не сомневайтесь: если проявятся танха и неведение, то сансара колесом покатится вновь. Но Будда утверждал, что по достижении Освобождения оные факторы больше не проявятся. Нам остается лишь экспериментально проверить данные тезисы Будды Шакьямуни.

3. По поводу курицы и яйца. Первыми по отношению к этой паре были переходные виды, которые яиц не несли (такое предположение). )

----------

Tong Po (27.04.2009), Zom (16.04.2009), Читтадхаммо (16.04.2009)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Юрий - что первее - курица или яйцо?..


<Между делом>, этот вопрос любит на интервью задавать в качестве коана дзэн-мастер Ву Бонг  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> <Между делом>, этот вопрос любит на интервью задавать в качестве коана дзэн-мастер Ву Бонг


Так вот он человек - который знает правильный ответ!  :Smilie: 
Или он потому и спрашивает, что сам хочет узнать?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

А что в суттах Типитаки  вкупе с описаниями состояния Архата  как неслышащего, невидящего etc. нет упоминания о том, что Нирвану невозможно описать оббычными словами? И что все эти неслышания и невидения не то же самое, что понимаем под этим мы обычным умом?
Кажись где-то встречалось.
Второе.
Не совсем понятна мотивационная часть у российских последователей Тхеравады.  Это же какую усталость от предыдущих рождений надо иметь, и какую несокрушимую веру в эти перерождения, чтобы стремиться к полной аннигилиции и небытию? Хотя культура, в которой мы воспитывалась невероятно убедительна в доказательстве того, что полное и абсолютное небытие и отсутствие всякого восприятия ждет всех без исключения - и достигших и недостигших - после элементарной физической смерти.
Откуда у хлопцев индийская грусть?
У буддологов я встречал такое утверждение, что махаяна появилась  в ответ на простой запрос людей - а зачем нам стремиться к этому полному уничтожению, если в общем-то, если честно взглянуть на вещи - жизнь не такое уж адское страдание, из-за которого стоит полностью аннигилировать?
У меня вообще-то немного другое мнение - мы немного неправильно понимаем мотивационную часть Учения, и уж точно - неправильно трактуем Ниббану-Нирвану, если беремся утверждать, что Будда учил полной аннигиляции.

----------

Alert (16.04.2009), Samadhi Undercover (17.04.2009), Tong Po (27.04.2009), warpig (17.04.2009), Won Soeng (17.04.2009), Александр С (17.04.2009), Гьямцо (17.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (17.04.2009), Иван Ран (17.04.2009), Илия (17.04.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Не совсем понятна мотивационная часть у российских последователей Тхеравады.


Если еще учесть, что очень значительную часть прихожан составляют совсем молодые девушки, то странно вдвойне. Вообще, они тихие, грустные и задумчивые (во всяком случае у меня сложилось такое впечатление после посещения нескольких собраний питерских тхеравадинов). Если кто видел последователей Оле Нидала, то тхеравадины которых мне приходилось встречать - это их противоположность. Видимо это учение подходит определенному типу людей.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alert

Вот видите, г-н Ersh, каково у нас аглицкого юмора шутки шутить. Не все товарищи правильно поймут, вырвут, так сказать из контекста, да и пойдут обобщать да доказывать. От вам и раскольников в рядах. У нас надо шутить, грубо, понятно и доходчиво, по солдатски. Можно брать пример с Бао.  :Smilie:

----------

Ersh (17.04.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Alert, не выдавайте желаемое за действительное  :Wink:

----------

Монферран (24.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так вот он человек - который знает правильный ответ! 
> Или он потому и спрашивает, что сам хочет узнать?


Это вполне официальный коан, который входит в книгу коанов школы Кван Ум.
И на этот коан требуется дать правильный ответ. Правильно ответить мешает привязанность к форме. Есть ответ аналитический - курица и яйцо это одно и то же, поэтому нет ничего, что было бы раньше. Но это всего лишь мысли. Привязанность к мышлению так же мешает дать правильный ответ. Есть ответ совсем без мысли. Молчание, удар, хлопок. Но это всего лишь пустота. Привязанность к пустоте снова мешает дать правильный ответ. Можно продемонстрировать спонтанность, независимость от ума. Но это всего лишь свобода. Привязанность к свободе мешает дать правильный ответ.

У вас нет ни яйца, ни курицы, чтобы их показать, или спрятать; Вы не маг и фокусник, чтобы превратить яйцо в курицу или курицу в яйцо. 

Когда ум ясный, правильный ответ очевиден сразу, нет никаких помех.

Этот коан очень, очень простой!  :Smilie:  Все что нужно для ответа всегда с собой. Что это?

----------

Монферран (24.11.2018)

----------


## Alert

Помяни ... коан - и вот уже ... они и тут, в общем. Слава Будде, в тхераваде нету никаких тебе коанов!  :Smilie:  А то бы всё учили и учили друг друга, кто кого коанистее.  :Smilie:

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (17.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Все что нужно для ответа всегда с собой. Что это?


google.com )))

----------

Илия (17.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Если еще учесть, что очень значительную часть прихожан составляют совсем молодые девушки, то странно вдвойне. Вообще, они тихие, грустные и задумчивые (во всяком случае у меня сложилось такое впечатление после посещения нескольких собраний питерских тхеравадинов). Если кто видел последователей Оле Нидала, то тхеравадины которых мне приходилось встречать - это их противоположность. Видимо это учение подходит определенному типу людей.


Таки я вас сейчас объясню: тихие, грустные и задумчивые  они потому, что молодые люди приходят в недостаточном количестве.   :Smilie: 
я, когда смотрю, на таких грустных девушек, тоже немножко грущу.

----------

Alert (17.04.2009), Sforza (17.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Не совсем понятна мотивационная часть у российских последователей Тхеравады.  Это же какую усталость от предыдущих рождений надо иметь, и какую несокрушимую веру в эти перерождения, чтобы стремиться к полной аннигилиции и небытию?


В том то и дело, что это не небытие. В небытие Ниббану старается запихнуть европейский ум. Ниббана - именно, что *за границами анализа*. Это архиважный момент.  Небытие - такая же ошибка, как и отнесение Ниббаны к бытию.
Но мы правда можем апофатически утверждать, что в Ниббане нет обусловленных дхамм. Любые иные мнения о Ниббане - это диттхи - мнения. И ни одно мнение, ни одна теория не сможет схватить суть Ниббаны т.к. все они лежат в поле сансарных значений. И лучше необъяснённое оставить необъяснённым.

А для совсем пытливых, добавляют немного катафатики на тему того, что Ниббана - высшее счастье. Но здесь мы верим Будде и Архатам на этот счёт.

----------

AlekseyE (18.04.2009), Alert (17.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (17.04.2009), Fuerth (17.04.2009), Tong Po (27.04.2009), Zom (17.04.2009), Читтадхаммо (17.04.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> В том то и дело, что это не небытие. В небытие Ниббану старается запихнуть европейский ум. Ниббана - именно, что *за границами анализа*. Это архиважный момент.  Небытие - такая же ошибка, как и отнесение Ниббаны к бытию.
> Но мы правда можем апофатически утверждать, что в Ниббане нет обусловленных дхамм. Любые иные мнения о Ниббане - это диттхи - мнения. И ни одно мнение, ни одна теория не сможет схватить суть Ниббаны т.к. все они лежат в поле сансарных значений. И лучше необъяснённое оставить необъяснённым.
> 
> А для совсем пытливых, добавляют немного катафатики на тему того, что Ниббана - высшее счастье. Но здесь мы верим Будде и Архатам на этот счёт.


Так эти аргументы в чисто европейском его понимании проскакивают здесь на Форуме от вполне вроде бы подкованных представителей Тхеравады. В том смысле, что с Нирваной что-то прекращается в абсолютном смысле. Будда, говоря, что Нирвана за границей анализа прямо говорит - что так нельзя говоримть. И на этом построена Алмазная Сутра Махаяны.
Поэтому и махаянцы, и последователи Тхеравады говорят одно - это "уму нерастяжимо",  а не прекращается или не прекращается. Или не-не-прекращается :Smilie:

----------

Alert (17.04.2009), Won Soeng (17.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Так эти аргументы в чисто европейском его понимании проскакивают здесь на Форуме от вполне вроде бы подкованных представителей Тхеравады. В том смысле, что с Нирваной что-то прекращается в абсолютном смысле.


Вот, так я и предполагал - все делают вид, что якобы понимают о чём мы тут говорим и о чём идёт речь в суттах, но на деле всё же продолжают верить в некую "Истинную Личную Сущность", которая, вот ведь, гибнет, понимаешь, в учении Тхеравады. 

Вот ведь какие тхеравадины - не дают ведь ничему остаться в ниббане -)
Я понимаю, что многие не согласны, и им очень бы хотелось что-нибудь оставить в ниббане, но, увы - либо сансара, либо нирвана.




> После вступления в поток всё кажется столь очевидным. Вы поражаетесь насколько были тупы, находясь не в состоянии увидеть этот ужасный обман раньше. Истина о безличности постоянно излагается в учениях Будды подробнейшим образом. Теперь вы понимаете, что из-за фантазий и отрицаний, а также пяти помех, вы отфильтровывали всё, о чём читали, искажая и переиначивая так, чтобы выудить из учения Будды только то, что вам хотелось. Невежество обладает громадной силой и проникает гораздо глубже, чем думает большинство людей. Как колко отметил Вольтер – “Чтобы понять математическую концепцию бесконечности, надо посмотреть на размеры человеческой глупости”. 
> 
> Теперь, когда иллюзия раскрыта, невежество начинает отступать. Проникнув в самый центр безличности, вы можете осознать всю полноту страдания. До этого момента вы отрицали то, что всё подвержено страданию. Это потому, что ваша иллюзия “я” требовала наличия хотя бы одного уголка существования, на который бы не распространялось страдание, некое небесное царство абсолютного счастья, будет ли это “изначальным умом”, “соединением с единым” или что чем-нибудь ещё, что могут предложить духовные фантазии. Всё остальное может быть страданием, но только не эта незапятнанная область, которую приберегает иллюзия “я” в качестве своего последнего “дома престарелых”. Но как только вы увидите абсолютную пустоту всех феноменов, как внешних, так и внутренних, то вам не нужен будет этот дом престарелых. Поддержание интереса к собственной продолжительности уничтожается. Отрицание подрывается. Теперь вы полностью соглашаетесь с чётким утверждением Будды о том, что все феномены подвержены страданию (“sabbe sankhārā dukkhā”) (Дхм 278), полностью, всецело, безо всяких исключений. 
> 
> Более того, видение тела и ума пустыми от постоянной сущности означает, что весь этот процесс целиком может прийти к безостаточному окончанию без потери чего-либо. Забавно наблюдать то, как многие искренние буддисты хотят оставить что-то для себя после просветления. Оставление чего-либо для себя называется “привязанностью”, даже если это привязанность к чему-то возвышенному. Однако, после вступления в поток, все подобные привязанности, что произрастают из взгляда о “я” наконец-таки уничтожаются. Вы осознаёте, что все переживания суть всего лишь феномены, возникающие из-за наличия причин, а потому однажды придут к полному угасанию. И это касается и ума и тела. Полное понимание непостоянства, о чём говорилось в предыдущей главе, это не просто видение того, как появляются и исчезают вещи, например, волны в океане, а видение того, как исчезает весь океан целиком вместе со всем массивом земли, в котором он находится. Чтобы полностью осознать непостоянство вы должны видеть подобное исчезновение. И это знание приходит естественным образом после открытия истины безличности, anattā. Поэтому в суттах вы можете найти многочисленные случаи, когда вступившие в поток выражают своё достижение такими словами:
> 
> Что возникает, то [однажды] полностью исчезнет.
> (СН 56, 11)
> 
> ...


Аджан Брам, 2006.

----------

Alert (17.04.2009), Fuerth (17.04.2009), Богдан Б (31.08.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Zom, не в Тхераваде, а по Вашим словам, потому что в Тхераваде, как и в Махаяне, ни гибнет, ни не гибнет, ни гибнет и не гибнет, ни что-то другое.
Когда к дхаммам  применяется слово существует, или не существует, начинается, или не начинается, прекращается или не прекращается, это говорится о скандхах. То есть, это лишь обозначение, номинальность. 

Скандхи начинаются и прекращаются номинально, поскольку по факту они пусты, дхаммы же ни существуют, ни несуществуют, ни начинаются ни не начинаются, ни прекращаются, ни не прекращаются. 
Это же касается и дхаммы ниббана, 

На каком основании можно думать, что перерождаются пять скандх? Что значит перерождение? Что значит аватара? Что значит тулку? Что значит воплощение? Что значит эманация?

Иначе говоря, Zom, что конкретно Вы оспариваете? 

Если только то, что сначала наделяете оппонентов известным Вам заблуждением, а потом говорите, что де, оппоненты заблуждаются, то отчего бы Вам не попытаться прислушаться к тому, что в учениях Ваших оппонентов полно предостережений еще более критического характера?

Иначе говоря - ну, а с кем Вы сейчас разговаривали-то?  :Wink:

----------

Монферран (24.11.2018)

----------


## Zom

BTR - есть в существе что-то помимо 5 скандх?
Есть ли в нём - в этом самом потоке - безначальный ум, помимо 5 скандх? (вокруг чего и весь сыр-бор)

Некоторые начинают утверждать, будто бы есть - приводя в пример сутты, где говорится об освобождённом уме Архата, который "не ввязывается в 5 скандх". Но значит ли это, что этот ум необусловлен, не был рождён этими скандхами, и будет существовать вечно? Нет. И даже одна из сутт это чётко подтверждает, где говортся буквально о том, что когда такой освобождённый ум прекратится, всё придёт к своему финальному завершению.

----------


## Won Soeng

Zom, безначальный ум - это необусловленная дхамма ниббана. Она есть или ее нет?
Сыр-бор крутится вокруг непонимания слов "существование" и "несуществование". 

Существование - значит наделение сутью, значимостью, сущностью, существом дела. То есть это двойственное понимание (это значимее того) - относительный уровень.

На абсолютном уровне нет ни существования, ни несуществования. Даже разделение дхарм по типам и категориям (не говоря уже о группах-скандхах)- это относительный уровень.

Ниббана, Татхагата, Ясный Ум, Единый Ум, Ум до мышления, Ум до рождения - это все эпитеты того, что необходимо реализовать, а вовсе не примеры размышления.

Ну нет на абсолютном уровне никакого устройства, никакой структуры, никаких представлений, никаких частей, никакой логики, никакой связанности или несвязанности, никаких предпочтений, никакого неведения. Вот говорится - безмолвное отражение, ум как чистое зеркало. 

Это указание на определенную практику. Нет никакого чистого зеркала, нет ни отражающего, ни отражения, ни отражаемого. Это эпитеты, уводящие от относительного, двойственного, освобождающие, дающие намек.

Этот акцент Махаяны именно на том, что Архат не тот кто зазубрил наизусть все сутты. 
Ну неужели Вы не знаете случаев, когда Архатами становились люди не знавшие и малой толики всех сутт, а люди заучившие их все, так и не становились даже Сотапаннами?

Да, некоторые начинают утверждать одно, некоторые начинают утверждать другое. Одни ищут в суттах подтверждение одному, другие ищут подтверждение другому. 
Для этого изучаются сутты? В поддержку частных мнений мало того, что относительного - субъективного порядка?

В Дзен есть традиция признания реализации Дхармы. Есть искусные методы отсечения заблуждений и ошибок. В старых преданиях много говорится о признании Архатства, о просветлении, о передаче Дхармы. Сейчас в существующих традициях Тхеравады избегают вопроса обсуждения Архатства, хотя известно, что именно отличает Архата от омраченного существа. 

Когда-то Бодхидхарма принес Чань (дхьяну) в Китай именно по причине того, что монахи были увлечены лишь изучением Сутр, а миряне - подношениями монахам. 

Хинаяна не в традициях. Хинаяна в головах, независимо от традиций.

----------

Echo (17.04.2009), Tong Po (27.04.2009), Дима Чабсунчин (19.04.2009), Илия (17.04.2009), Монферран (24.11.2018), Сергей Хос (17.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Zom, безначальный ум - это необусловленная дхамма ниббана.


||

Вы можете это самое утверждение подкрепить каноническими источниками?

----------


## Fuerth

> Так эти аргументы в чисто европейском его понимании проскакивают здесь на Форуме от вполне вроде бы подкованных представителей Тхеравады. В том смысле, что с Нирваной что-то прекращается в абсолютном смысле.


Мне только одно непонятно: если "ужасающиеся нигилистами" прекрасно осведомлены о позиции тхеравадинов, что Ниббана находится вне пределов описания в терминах бытия и небытия и что небытие является такой же ошибкой как и бытие (т.к. сутты об этом приводились тхеравадинами неоднократно) - то откуда берутся обвинения в стремлении к аннигиляции?
Лично для меня это явный признак напуганного возможностью собственного отсутствия Эго, тщетно силящегося представить себе выходящее за пределы двойственности бытиё/небытиё.

----------

Alert (17.04.2009), Zom (17.04.2009)

----------


## warpig

> BTR - есть в существе что-то помимо 5 скандх?
> Есть ли в нём - в этом самом потоке - безначальный ум, помимо 5 скандх? (вокруг чего и весь сыр-бор)


Zom, вы прочитали, что мастера выше ясно отвечают утвердительно на этот вопрос? Представьте, что вы сидите напротив Аджан Ман и говорите ему все это таким же поучающим тоном, которым вы обращаетесь к нам.

Специально для вас - Аджан Брахмс (тоже, как вы понимаете ученик Аджан Ча) http://mail.saigon.com/~anson/ebud/ebmed065.htm:




> When you know that mind, when you see it for yourself, one of the results will be an insight that the mind is independent of this body. Independence means that when this body breaks up and dies, when it's cremated or when it's buried, or however it's destroyed after death, it will not affect the mind. You know this because you see the nature of the mind. That mind which you see will transcend bodily death. 
> 
> Когда вы узнаете этот ум, когда вы его увидите, одним из результатов будет прозрение в тот факт, что ум не зависит от тела. Независимость здесь означает, что когда тело разрушается и умирает, когда его кремируют или хоронят, еще как нибудь уничтожают после смерти - это не затрагивает ум. Вы знаете это, потому что вы видите природу ума.


Аджан Брахмс вы этой длинной статье неоднократно говорит о освбождении ума. Найдите хотя бы одно место, где он говорит о его уничтожении.





> Но значит ли это, что этот ум необусловлен, не был рождён этими скандхами, и будет существовать вечно? Нет. И даже одна из сутт это чётко подтверждает, где говортся буквально о том, что когда такой освобождённый ум прекратится, всё придёт к своему финальному завершению.


А вот Тханисаро Бхикшу считает, что наоборот. Как вы думаете, к кому нам объективно стоит прислушиваться больше?

----------


## Won Soeng

Обвинения в стремлении к аннигиляции происходят не от махаянистов, а от авраамистов скорее. Стремящимся к райскому уделу тоже потребуется помощь, следует понимать причину такого стремления, мотив, а не просто выявлять признак наделять его смыслом испуга и манифестировать это, по принципу: хороший флаг и плохое место облагораживает.

Тем не менее, заблуждение отождествления прекращения и освобождения - в махаяне обнаруживается, критикуется, и поправляется правильным учением. Так же как заблуждение отождествления освобождения и некой "ужеосвобожденности" - в махаяне обнаруживается, критикуется, и поправляется. Не сомневаюсь, что позиция Тхеравады относительно обоих крайностей опирается на реализацию учения Будды, а не на попытки логически сопоставить одни сутты с другими.

----------

Ersh (17.04.2009), Монферран (24.11.2018)

----------


## Fuerth

> Специально для вас - Аджан Брахмс (тоже, как вы понимаете ученик Аджан Ча) http://mail.saigon.com/~anson/ebud/ebmed065.htm: 
> Аджан Брахмс вы этой длинной статье неоднократно говорит о освбождении ума. Найдите хотя бы одно место, где он говорит о его уничтожении.


Да, но здесь он говорит несколько о другом, не о уме в ниббане. Примерно такое же я слышал от моего учителя (он близкий друг и бывший его заместитель в монастыре) Аджана Чаттамало - человеку, дошедшему до высших джан кажутся в высшей степерни нелепыми идеи материалистов о том, что сознание является продуктом материи, тела. Когда ум воспринимается сам собой, а не через привычное посредство пяти дверей восприятия, становится очевидно, что со смертью тела с ним ничего не случается.
Кстати, цитата приведенная Zom'ом тоже из Аджана Брама.
Вот ещё из него же:



> Мне рассказывали, что в конце 1970-ых в Калифорнии для оживления беседы было повальным увлечением ставить на журнальный столик небольшую металлическую коробочку. Все стороны прямоугольной коробки были ровными, если не считать простенького тумблера на передней части. Если гость интересовался о том, что делает эта коробка, ему предлагали её включить. Как только щёлкали по выключателю, в коробке слышался скрежет шестерней и жужжащий звук моторчика. Затем на одной из сторон отпадала затворка и изнутри показывалась механическая рука. Она вытягивалась, огибала угол и выключала тумблер. Затем она возвращалась обратно в коробку, створка закрывалась и наступала тишина. Это была коробка, смысл которой заключался в отключении самой себя. Для меня это самая чудесная метафора ниббаны!
> 
> Цель процесса, который мы называем “телом и умом” заключается в том, чтобы отключить самого себя. Наконец-то наступил покой.
> 
> Разумеется, вы можете оценить восхитительную точность этой метафоры, только если сами пережили на своём собственном опыте абсолютную пустотность всего процесса, называемого “телом и умом”. Решающее глубокое прозрение, по правде говоря, в том, что никого нет ни здесь, ни там, ни где бы то ни было.
> 
> Исполняющий (воля) и познающий (сознание) – всего лишь процессы природы. Когда вы проникаете в сердцевину этого прозрения, то не остаётся ничего, что могло бы аннигилироваться или что можно было бы потерять. Мы можем применить слово “аннигилироваться” только когда у нас есть некая постоянная сущность. Но для безостаточного окончания пустого процесса природы мы можем использовать слово “прекращение”. Ниббана – это пустой природный процесс, когда угасает тело и ум.
> 
> Только страдание существует, но страдающего нельзя обнаружить;
> ...

----------

Alert (17.04.2009), Ho Shim (17.04.2009), Won Soeng (17.04.2009), Zom (17.04.2009), Богдан Б (31.08.2012)

----------


## warpig

> Да, но здесь он говорит несколько о другом, не о уме в ниббане. Примерно такое же я слышал от моего учителя (он близкий друг и бывший его заместитель в монастыре) Аджана Чаттамало - человеку, дошедшему до высших джан кажутся в высшей степерни нелепыми идеи материалистов о том, что сознание является продуктом материи, тела. Когда ум воспринимается сам собой, а не через привычное посредство пяти дверей восприятия, становится очевидно, что со смертью тела с ним ничего не случается.
> Кстати, цитата приведенная Zom'ом тоже из Аджана Брама.
> Вот ещё из него же:


Fuerth, суть в том, что метафора  Ниббаны, в освобождении ума, а не уничтожении ума. 
Цитата, которую вы приводите, хоть и хорошая, но тут тоже можно сказать, что она немного не о том. Никто, по-моему, в этом обсуждении не говорил, что природа ума "есть я", что природа ума "есть вещь", что она непуста т.п. 

Но вас как свежего человека, все-таки хочется спросить. Я попробую сформулировать вопрос в виде примера, чтобы меньше было вероятности скатиться в метафизику.
Вот скажем вы лично, не жили в 1909 году. У вас от 1909 года ничего нет. Как оно не переживать вот этот 1909 год никак, никаких страданий и проблем - отдается в вас лично сейчас ощущением высшего счастья? Вот честно?

----------

Иван Ран (17.04.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> BTR - есть в существе что-то помимо 5 скандх?


О, перешли к коронным вопросам наконец!  :Smilie: 
Скандхи не имеют ни собственного существования, поэтому внутри них самих нет причин для прекращения. Так что не было бы помимо, невозможно было бы говорить о прекращении, а страдание оказывалось бы лишь мыслью, которую достаточно "не думать".
Хотя опять.. думание ведь не может не думать?!  :Smilie:

----------

Echo (17.04.2009)

----------


## Fuerth

> Fuerth, суть в том, что метафора  Ниббаны, в освобождении ума, а не уничтожении ума.


Многозначная фраза... Никто не собирается ничего уничтожать, лишь отпускать всё то, что по незнанию присвоено.




> Вот скажем вы лично, не жили в 1909 году. У вас от 1909 года ничего нет. Как оно не переживать вот этот 1909 год никак, никаких страданий и проблем - отдается в вас лично сейчас ощущением высшего счастья? Вот честно?


 Я пока не вижу к чему Вы клоните, но если правильно угадываю, то Вы приводите ошибочную аналогию.
А Вы испытываете счастье, если после длительной и мучительной болезни вдруг выздоравливаете?

PS.



> Но вас как свежего человека...


 Вы у меня с 2003 года под колпаком. :Smilie:

----------

Zom (17.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Так эти аргументы в чисто европейском его понимании проскакивают здесь на Форуме от вполне вроде бы подкованных представителей Тхеравады. В том смысле, что с Нирваной что-то прекращается в абсолютном смысле.


Обусловленные дхаммы действительно прекращаюстя. Т.к. после смерти не остаётся нама-рупы. Это можно утверждать достаточно чётко.



> Будда, говоря, что Нирвана за границей анализа прямо говорит - что так нельзя говоримть.


Насчёт самой Ниббаны, точнее Анупадисесаниббана дхату - нельзя. Насчёт мирских дхамм - можно. То, что винньяны, обусловленные контактом также не будут возникать - это тоже можно утверждать.
А как "существо" "существует" в Ниббане - сие есть тайна великая.

----------

Alert (17.04.2009), Zom (17.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Вы у меня с 2003 года под колпаком.


Партайгеноссе Мюллер? ...Вы?  :EEK!:

----------

Zom (17.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Просьба к присутствующим не начинать холивор. Здесь только воззрения Тхеравады с т.з. тхеравады.

----------

Alert (17.04.2009)

----------


## warpig

> Многозначная фраза... Никто не собирается ничего уничтожать, лишь отпускать всё то, что по незнанию присвоено.


С этим никто и не спорит.




> Я пока не вижу к чему Вы клоните, но если правильно угадываю, то Вы приводите ошибочную аналогию.


По-правде, я ожидал просто услышать ответ, ну а не гаданий к чему я клоню  :Smilie: 



> А Вы испытываете счастье, если после длительной и мучительной болезни вдруг выздоравливаете?


Да, я чувствую, что мне лучше. Прямо в этот момент - мне лучше. Прямо в этот момент, понимаете?

Потом, уже вспоминаю, что выздоравливать - да, воспринималось с облегчением.

----------


## Fuerth

> То, что винньяны, обусловленные контактом также не будут возникать - это тоже можно утверждать.


 Именно!
И именно такой ответ я слышал и от своих учителей, которые уточняли этот вопрос у тех, кто считаются архатами современности.

----------


## Fuerth

> Партайгеноссе Мюллер? ...Вы?


Я, я...
В смысле - ja, ja! :Smilie:

----------

AlekseyE (18.04.2009), Alert (17.04.2009), Zom (17.04.2009)

----------


## Fuerth

> По-правде, я ожидал просто услышать ответ, ну а не гаданий к чему я клоню


Ой, извините. Я после копирования и расставки QUOTE затер сам ответ, который был "Нет, конечно."

----------

warpig (17.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Zom, безначальный ум - это необусловленная дхамма ниббана.


http://www.paauk.org/files/knowing_a...ing_rev_ed.pdf , page 297



> He entered the arahant fruition-attainment. Arahant fruition-attainment means that the *arahant fruition-consciousness*, with Nibbāna as object, occurs continuously for a long time.


Таки, необусловленная дхамма ниббана - это то, что созерцается сознанием (вопрос: безначальный ли это ум созерцает - открыт).

P.S. page 118

----------

Fuerth (17.04.2009), warpig (17.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Так она созерцаема при жизни. Это не новость. Архатапхала - это, по сути и есть переживание Ниббаны. Будда в конце жизни поддерживал себя именно таким образом.

----------

Zom (17.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так она созерцаема при жизни. Это не новость. Архатапхала - это, по сути и есть переживание Ниббаны. Будда в конце жизни поддерживал себя именно таким образом.


Тут уточнение есть: не просто архатапхала, а архатапхала *читта* - сознание, созерцающее Нибанну.

----------

Ersh (17.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Естественно. Раз есть сознание оно должно переживать. Не зря же говорят о 121 варианте сознания. Есть и надмирские уровни сознания. Но они все переживаемы при жизни тела.

----------

Zom (17.04.2009)

----------


## Ersh

Это кто тут верит в "Истинную Личную Сущность"? Мы вместе с Аджаном Брамом верим в "Истинную Безличную не-сущность". Иначе кто и что "проникает в безличность"? 




> Как я уже отметил, некоторые люди настолько привязаны к существованию, что они представляют себе ниббану в качестве некоего дома престарелых для того, кто познаёт. Такие люди будут утверждать, что “нигде” – это название некоего места, что “пустота” представляет собой некую неизменную сущность, а “прекращение” подразумевает начало чего-то чудесного. Они стараются сделать что-то из ничего


Замечательно. Прям цитата из Алмазной Сутры.

----------

Alert (17.04.2009), Ho Shim (17.04.2009), Won Soeng (17.04.2009), Читтадхаммо (17.04.2009)

----------


## Alert

> Это кто тут верит в "Истинную Личную Сущность"? Мы вместе с Аджаном Брамом верим в "Истинную Безличную не-сущность". Иначе кто и что "проникает в безличность"? Замечательно. Прям цитата из Алмазной Сутры.


Таки разрешите Вас поздравить с прибытием в  ...?  :Smilie:  Хорошая цитата!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Естественно. Раз есть сознание оно должно переживать. Не зря же говорят о 121 варианте сознания. Есть и надмирские уровни сознания. Но они все переживаемы при жизни тела.


Не 89 + 51 сопутствующий фактор?

----------


## Zom

> Это кто тут верит в "Истинную Личную Сущность"? Мы вместе с Аджаном Брамом верим в "Истинную Безличную не-сущность". Иначе кто и что "проникает в безличность"?


Вот и я не знаю - ЧТО или КТО у вас проникает куда-то там.




> Таки, необусловленная дхамма ниббана - это то, что созерцается сознанием (вопрос: безначальный ли это ум созерцает - открыт).


Необусловленная дхамма - согласно учению Тхеравады - одна - ниббана.
Всё остальное - даже сверхмирские типы сознания - обусловлены, подвержены возникновению и разрушению. Обратите внимание на то, что нигде в Абхидхамме не указывается какая-то необусловленная вечная чистая "читта" из всех типов сознания, указанных там. 

Некий "вечный ум, который созерцает" - никакой не вечный.

Кадджаяния Сутта: (СН 22, 79)

"
- И как вы думаете, монахи - сознание постоянно или непостоянно? 
- Непостоянно, Учитель.
- И как вы думаете, то что непостоянно, то страдательно или успокаивающе?
- Страдательно, Учитель.
- И можно ли относиться к непостоянному, страдательному, подверженному изменению как: "Это моё, это я, это моя душа?"
- Нет, Учитель.
- Так монахи, любая форма - прошлая, будущая или настоящая; внутренняя или внешняя; грубая или утончённая; обычная или возвышенная; далёкая или близкая: каждую форму следует различать так: "Это не я, это не моё, это не моя душа".

Любое чувство..
Любое восприятие..
Любые агрегаты..
*Любое сознание*, прошлое, будущее или настоящее; внешнее или внутреннее; грубое или утончённое; обычное или возвышенное; далёкое или близкое: каждое сознание следует различать так: "Это не моё, это не я, это не моя душа. Это не то чем я являюсь.

...
Видя это так, ученик благородных разочаровывается в форме, разочаровывается в чувстве, разочаровывается в восприятии, разочаровывается в агрегатах, разочаровывается в сознании. Через разочарование он полностью освобождается. С полным освобождением приходит знание "Освобождён"..

----------

Alert (17.04.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> С полным освобождением приходит знание "Освобождён"..


И не застает никого дома...

----------

Alert (17.04.2009), Caddy (03.06.2009), Echo (18.04.2009), Ho Shim (17.04.2009), Won Soeng (18.04.2009)

----------


## Alert

> И не застает никого дома...


Дык там то никого и не было, на самом деле... так, видимость тока одна... Ну шо там, кто коанистее?  :Smilie:

----------

Ersh (17.04.2009), Won Soeng (18.04.2009), Zom (18.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Не 89 + 51 сопутствующий фактор?


Есть два деления. На 89 и на 121

----------

PampKin Head (18.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> *The fifth benefit of jh&#224;na concentration is cessation (nirodh&#224;ni-sa§sa*): the attainment of cessation (nirodha sam&#224;patti), which is the *temporary* cessation of consciousness (citta), associated mental factors (cetasika) and consciousness-produced materiality (cittaja r&#229;pa). *`Temporary' means usually for a day up to seven days, depending on one's prior determination* (adhi&#241;&#241;h&#224;na).
> 
> *Only non-returners (an&#224;g&#224;mi) and arahants can attain cessation*. And for arahants, apart from when they are asleep, and apart from when they pay attention to concepts, they never stop seeing the arising and passing-away, or just the passing-away of mentality-materiality and their causes: all day, all night, for days, months, and years.  Sometimes they get disenchanted and `bored', and just do not want to see those `phenomena of passing-away' (bha&#239;ga dhamma) anymore. But, because their life span is not over, it is not yet time for their Parinibb&#224;na. Therefore, to stop seeing those phenomena of passing-away, they enter cessation. 
> 
> Why do they never stop seeing those phenomena? Because, with arahantship, they have destroyed the hindrances opposite the jh&#224;na factors, and have therefore concentration. The concentrated mind sees ultimate phenomena (paramattha dhamma) as they really are, so it sees always ultimate mentality-materiality as they really are, which are the `phenomena of passing-away'. When one enters cessation, let's say for seven days, one does not see the phenomena of passing-away, because (for as long as the attainment lasts) the consciousness and associated mental factors that would have known those phenomena have ceased.
> 
> *Although arahants are able to abide in Nibb&#224;na-attainment, they may still prefer to abide in cessation, because although the Nibb&#224;na-attainment takes the Unformed as object, there remains the mental formation of feeling. But in the attainment of cessation the only formation that remains is the material formation of kamma-, temperature- and nutriment-produced materiality: no consciousness-produced materiality, and no consciousness.
> *
> To enter cessation, one must establish the first jh&#224;na, emerge from it, and discern the first-jh&#224;na dhammas as impermanence, suf¬fering, or non-self. One must do the same progressively up to the base of boundless consciousness, which is the second immate¬rial jh&#224;na (vi¤¤&#224;&#245;a¤c&#224;yatana jh&#224;na). Then one must en¬ter the base of nothingness, the third immaterial jh&#224;na (&#224;ki¤ca¤¤&#224;¬ya¬tana jh&#224;na), emerge from it and make four determina¬tions:
> ...


Кстати, пункт 3 (*to emerge from the attainment of cessation should one be wanted by a Buddha*) подтверждает косвенно махаянскую версию о том, что Будда, таки, "вытаскивает" Архатов из "прекращения" и побуждает их к Пути Арья-Бодхисаттв.

Подтвердилась версия Зума о том, что после ниродха самапати рукой подать до конечного Освобождения. С небольшим уточнением: реализовать ниродха самапати могут лишь анагами и архаты. )))  Действительно, недалече осталось!

Не совсем понятно, каким образом (to reflect on the limit of one's life-span, and then within that to de-termine a period for the attainment of cessation (for example, seven days), at the end of which one will emerge from the attainment) запустится процесс становления сознаний из состояния полного отсутствия сознаний (и сопутствующих сознаниям факторов).

P.S. http://what-buddha-taught.net/Books/...g_n_Seeing.doc <--- "источник вечного наслаждения"

----------


## Zom

> И не застает никого дома...


Честно сказать в английском варианте так - не знаю как на пали.
Вообще часто встречается "Освобождён, Не будет для меня дальшейшего рождения, т.п".

Но более точно можно было бы сказать так:
"Наступило освобождение, не будет дальнейшего рождения..."

(Известные строфы Буддагоши вообщем-то примерно так и звучат):




> "Mere suffering is, not any sufferer is found 
>       The deeds exist, but no performer of the deeds: 
>       Nibbana is, but not the man that enters it, 
>       The path is, but no wanderer is to be seen."



"Страдание есть - но нет страдающего
Действие есть - нет того, кто его делает
Ниббана есть - но нет того, кто в неё входит
Путь есть - но нет того, кто по нему идёт"

----------


## Ersh

Zom, перестаньте в разделе Тхеравада проповедовать Дзен!!! :Smilie:

----------

Ho Shim (18.04.2009), Won Soeng (18.04.2009), Илия (18.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Честно сказать в английском варианте так - не знаю как на пали.
> Вообще часто встречается "Освобождён, Не будет для меня дальшейшего рождения, т.п".
> 
> Но более точно можно было бы сказать так:
> "Наступило освобождение, не будет дальнейшего рождения..."
> 
> (Известные строфы Буддагоши вообщем-то примерно так и звучат):
> 
> 
> ...


Тут можно попытаться уточнить: не будет *причиннообусловленного* дальнейшего рождения.

С учетом способности выходить из ниродха самапати (отсутствие сознания) запуском процесса становления потока сознаний либо с помощью собственного намерения, либо с помощью сторонних сил (Будда или Сангха), вполне интересный коленкор получается.

Соответственно, если есть возможность "запустить" систему из состояний halt, почему бы не "подвязать" впоследствии свежестартанутый поток сознаний к какому-либо телу? Главный "касперский" всех времен Будда в третьей благородной истине сказал, что однажды "пролеченный" от вирусов танхи и неведения главный процесс больше такого добра не цепляет!

Или же стоит предположить, что старт становления потока сознаний после ниродха самапати происходит на базе того самого изначального ума, который вне пратитьясамутпады.

P.S. К вопросу о *проверяемых предсказаниях* на базе теорий: если 



> But in the attainment of cessation the only formation that remains is the material formation of kamma-, temperature- and nutriment-produced materiality: no consciousness-produced materiality, and no consciousness.


то можно ли померить или оценить consciousness-produced materiality в граммах/миллиграммах или каким то образом поисследовать это *вещественное*?

----------


## Zom

> Тут можно попытаться уточнить: не будет причиннообусловленного дальнейшего рождения.


Такой информации нет в суттах (о том что есть "рождение без причин" -))




> С учетом способности выходить из ниродха самапати (отсутствие сознания) запуском процесса становления потока сознаний либо с помощью собственного намерения, либо с помощью сторонних сил (Будда или Сангха), вполне интересный коленкор получается.


А я вот кстати всё-таки до конца не уверен, что сознание там отсутствует тотально. Отсутствует восприятие и чувствование - ибо эта "сфера" так и называется. Хотя Иван приводил вроде ссылку где более явно рассмотрен вопрос - но что-то там тоже не всё так однозначно вроде.




> Или же стоит предположить, что старт становления потока сознаний после ниродха самапати происходит на базе того самого изначального ума, который вне пратитьясамутпады.


В суттах нет свидетельств, что якобы есть ум, который не рождён связкой с нама-рупой. Вышеуказанные свежецитированные сутты говорят о уме, который не цепляется за нама-рупу - но это не означает, что он теперь от неё независим. Со смертью нама-рупы любой ум прекращается.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (19.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Такой информации нет в суттах.





> В суттах нет свидетельств, что якобы есть ум, который не рождён связкой нама-рупы. Вышеуказанные свежецитированные сутты говорят о уме, который не цепляется за нама-рупу - но это не означает, что он теперь от неё независим. Со смертью нама-рупы любой ум прекращается.


Конечно нет. 
...
_"Однажды Благословенный остановился в бамбуковой роще в Косамби.Взяв пригорошню листьев,Благословенный спросил учеников:
- "Как думаете,ученики мои,что больше: эта пригорошня листьев в моей руке или же листья,оставшиеся на деревьях этой рощи?"
- "Листья в руке Благословенного малочисленны;несравненно число листьев во всей роще".
- "Истинно так,и то,что я познал и не поведал вам,больше того,что я передал вам.И почему,о ученики,не поведал я этого вам? Потому что не было бы пользы вам от того,ибо оно не способствовало бы высшей жизни.Оно не ведёт к разочарованию в этом земном мире,к уничтожению всякой чувственности,к прекращению желания,к миру,к высшему знанию,к пробуждению,к Нирване.Потому я и не передал этого вам.Но что же поведал я вам? То,что является страданием,источником страдания,и указал путь,ведущий к прекращению страдания."_
...




> Со смертью нама-рупы любой ум прекращается.


Странное утверждение: нама и есть ум. Из вашего же следует, что есть нама, и есть некий ум. Который прекращается с прекращением намы...

Кста, ниродха самапати - пример того, что рупа не прекратилась, а нама уже закончилась. Причем нама способна намеренно возобновляться!

----------


## PampKin Head

Вопросы Топперу: 

как же после ниродха самапати возникает сознание, если отсутствует предыдущий момент сознания?что такое "намерение выйти из ниродха самапати", которое вновь запускает становление намы?

----------


## Поляков

> Zom, безначальный ум - это необусловленная дхамма ниббана.


"Как я уже многократно разъяснял, сепульки очень похожи на муркви, а своей цветовой гаммой напоминают мягкие пчмы. Разумеется, их практическая функция другая, но думаю, Вам, как человеку взрослому, мне не нужно этого объяснять." Станислав Лем.  :Big Grin:

----------

Won Soeng (19.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> [*]как же после ниродха самапати возникает сознание, если отсутствует предыдущий момент сознания?


Сознание возникает и после глубокого обморока. И также нет предыдущего момента сознания.
Правда, мы можем говорить о бхавангах. Но думаю, что здесь об этом не стоит т.к. запутает *данное* обсуждение ещё больше.



> [*]что такое "намерение выйти из ниродха самапати", которое вновь запускает становление намы?


Насколько я понимаю, это наперение формируется заранее, пока сознание функционирует на обычном уровне.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Сознание возникает и после глубокого обморока. И также нет предыдущего момента сознания.
> Правда, мы можем говорить о бхавангах. Но думаю, что здесь об этом не стоит т.к. запутает *данное* обсуждение ещё больше.


Мне интересен сам факт запуска процесса становлений сознаний что после глубокого обморока, что после ниродха самапати.




> Насколько я понимаю, это наперение формируется заранее, пока сознание функционирует на обычном уровне


Намерение, как сопутствующий фактор из 51-го? Но ведь когда нет сознания, то нет и сопутствующих факторов? Что же тогда запускает процесс?

----------


## Топпер

> Мне интересен сам факт запуска процесса становлений сознаний что после глубокого обморока, что после ниродха самапати.


Если провести параллели с первым моментом появления сознания в жизни, то я встречал информацию, что оно появляется на основании предыдущей рупы.



> Намерение, как сопутствующий фактор из 51-го? Но ведь когда нет сознания, то нет и сопутствующих факторов? Что же тогда запускает процесс?


Происходит контакт. Соответственно проявляется сознание.
Если человек практикует высшие дханы (и оснобенно уровень на котором остаётся только рупа, без намы) там ведь тоже нет очущений от внешнего мира. Выходят из этих джхан, насколько я знаю, заранее отмерив отрезок времени который хотят находится в джхане.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если провести параллели с первым моментом появления сознания в жизни, то я встречал информацию, что оно появляется на основании предыдущей рупы.


Очень странно, потому что именно у тхеравадинов считается, что бардо нет и становления потока намы не прерывается, перерождение происходит тотчас после смерти (если не ошибаюсь).




> Происходит контакт. Соответственно проявляется сознание.
> Если человек практикует высшие дханы (и оснобенно уровень на котором остаётся только рупа, без намы) там ведь тоже нет очущений от внешнего мира. Выходят из этих джхан, насколько я знаю, заранее отмерив отрезок времени который хотят находится в джхане.


В джане есть как воспринимаемый объект (соответствующая нимитта), так и сознание, которое его воспринимает. Если есть сознание, то, соответственно, есть и сопутствующие факторы.

В случае же с ниродха самапатти сознания просто нет!

----------


## Топпер

> Очень странно, потому что именно у тхеравадинов считается, что бардо нет и становления потока намы не прерывается, перерождение происходит тотчас после смерти (если не ошибаюсь).


Да. Но есть бхаванга - "пустое сознание". Точнее пустые "кластеры" или "холостые такты" сознания.  Правда к изначальтому уму, ясному свету, алая-виджняне и т.п. это отношения не имеет.  Бхаванга первого момента в жизни возникает с опорой на последний момент предыдущей жизни и определяется каммой.



> В джане есть как воспринимаемый объект (соответствующая нимитта), так и сознание, которое его воспринимает. Если есть сознание, то, соответственно, есть и сопутствующие факторы.
> 
> В случае же с ниродха самапатти сознания просто нет!


Да, момент не простой. Возможно, само тело (рупа) подаёт сигналы. Помните, как Кашпировский программировал детям "будильник", дабы они не страдали от энуреза?  :Smilie: 
Плюс, ещё раз напомню об уровне существования asa&#241;&#241;asatta на котором есть тело, но нет сознания.

----------


## Zom

Я бы ещё раз уточнил - речь идёт об отсутствии чувствования и восприятия в ниродхе, и в мире asa&#241;&#241;asatta говорится об отсутствии восприятия.

----------


## Топпер

И как тогда там ощущается сознание, если нет восприятия?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Хотя Иван приводил вроде ссылку где более явно рассмотрен вопрос - но что-то там тоже не всё так однозначно вроде.


Для себя я увидел ответ в том, что тело живо и оно имеет свой ритм, само регулирует свой обмен веществ, сердцебиение, избавление от переваренной пищи, продолжительность сна и пр. И поскольку оно, тело, есть, то пока оно существует есть и соответствующие bodily fabrications. Как человек естественно просыпается ото сна (тело включается), по такому же принчипу происходит выход из nirodha-samapatti. Существа в мире под Чистыми обителями рождаются и умирают в этом состоянии, однако просветления, не смотря на полную приостановку санкхар, они не получают (даже вступления в Поток), потому что прчина возникновения санкхар лишь приостановлена, но не осознана (остается ее включенный потерциал, как "режим ожидания" на телевизоре или у наутбука), а когда происходит их перерождение в другом мире, то туда уже их санкхары "выстраиваются" (как летница вниз) и в момент рождения они уже даже близко не видят их (санкхар) опоры - Бессмертного Элемента.

----------


## PampKin Head

Есть где-то сведения о том, что во время сна нет сознания (как в ниродха самапати)?Ниродха самапати доступна лишь анагами, архатам и Буддам (ни о каких гражданах в мире под чистыми обителями речи не идет).

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Есть где-то указания о том, что во время нет сознания (как в ниродха самапати)?Ниродха самапати доступна лишь анагами, архатам и Буддам (ни о каких гражданах в мире под чистыми обителями речи не идет).


У граждан в том мире нет намы. Есть только рупа. Соотв. нет сознания ума. Соотв. нет сознаний никаких органов чувств, потому что они лишь продолжение сознания ума. Нет сознаний - есть ниродха-самапатти.

----------


## PampKin Head

У граждан нет намы? Совсем?"Нет сознаний - есть ниродха-самапатти" (c) ==> у дерева во дворе нет намы, есть рупа, следует ли из этого, что дерево находится в ниродха самапати и является или анагами, или архатом или Буддой?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> У граждан нет намы? Совсем?


Совсем (в той их жизни) нет.




> "Нет сознаний - есть ниродха-самапатти" (c) ==> у дерева во дворе нет намы, есть рупа, следует ли из этого, что дерево находится в ниродха самапати и является или анагами, или архатом или Буддой?


У анагами в их мире есть нама. По поводу растений: только в мире asannasatta нет намы. В нашем мире она есть, потому рупа (материя) и "вызревает" в нама-носящих существ. Растения и пр. не являются божествами asannasatta. Видимо, действительно, это больше "кристаллы". Как наличие растворимых солей способствует образованию кристаллов, так и наличие намы в нашем мире образует "нама-криталлы", которые не являются существами, потому что нама для них как кристаллическая решетка для кристаллов, т.е. лишь принцип. Но это, увы, лишь мое понимание.

А вообще образование "отдельных" сфер "не-восприятия" и "ни восприятия ни не восприятия", о которых Будда упоминает отдельно в Маханидана-сутте, весьма интересно. Из приводимой мной стерео-картинки они вместе с арупа-мирами и Чистыми Обителями следут логично и неотвратимо.

----------


## PampKin Head

Для меня удивительно слышать про воспринимающих существ, которые только рупа! 

Можно ли какие то цитаты из сутт по данному поводу?

----------


## Zom

Да вроде не говорится о том, что нет намы. Говорится что нет части намы - восприятия:




> 5. There are beings out there utterly without perception. (These meditated on the idea that it was perception that was the cause of DUKKHA, and aspired to non-percipience. Reborn in the ASANNA (nonpercipient) Realm, they abide there for as long as the power of the Wish that brought them there lasts, and then a thought occurs to them at which time they are reborn with the belief that they spontaneously appeared from nothing.) (PS: this is another existence which is extremely hard to remember, as there is "nothing" to remember.)


Хотя это, возможно, не достоверный комментарий.
Надо найти саму сутту - где-то она попадалась уже.. но как сейчас найти не знаю.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Да вроде не говорится о том, что нет намы. Говорится что нет части намы - восприятия:


Говорится о том, что намы нет совершенно. Как только нама есть, эти существа сразу падают со своего и рождаются в другом мире (более низком). Рупа-мир без намы естественно следует из принципа, как и нама-мир без рупы (арупа) и Чистые Обители.

----------


## Zom

И где это говорится-то. Сутту в студию -)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> И где это говорится-то. Сутту в студию -)


Точную сутту не назову, но можно найти определение в словарях и из ответа от sergey тут (в самом низу).

У тех существ нет ни ума, ни сознаний, и находится этот мир на том уровне мироздания, который соответствует уровню ниродха-самапатти. Рупа есть, но нет намы - ни обычной, ни той, которая упиралась бы в Бессмертный Элемент (ни косвенно, ни прямо), что наблюдается у обитеталей Чистых Обителей.

----------


## Zom

А интересно было бы сутту найти. Я где-то читал - не помню где - что есть сутта где Будда вкратце упоминает об этих существах..

А что касается "sa&#241;&#241;ā", то действительно, согласно словарю Ньянатилоки этот термин может означать не только восприятие, но и всё сознание целиком.




> 2. *sa&#241;&#241;ā* stands sometimes *for consciousness in its entirety*, e.g. in n'eva-sa&#241;&#241;ā-n'āsa&#241;&#241;āyatana, 'the realm of neither-perception-nor- non-perception'; further, in asa&#241;&#241;ā-satta, 'unconscious beings'. In both cases reference is not to 'perception' alone, but also to all other constituents of consciousness. Cf. D. 9.


http://www.palikanon.com/english/wtb/s_t/sannaa.htm

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> А интересно было бы сутту найти. Я где-то читал - не помню где - что есть сутта где Будда вкратце упоминает об этих существах..


В Брахмаджале упоминается вкратце.




> А что касается "sa&#241;&#241;ā", то действительно, согласно словарю Ньянатилоки этот термин может означать не только восприятие, но и всё сознание целиком.


Не "может означать", а неминуемо означает. В Маха-нидана-сутте Будда упоминает о 7 станций местообитаний сознания и двух сферах (1- не восприятия 2- ни восприятия ни не восприятия), которые стоят особняком.

Суть в том, что они уравновешивают друг друга. Одна является чистой намой (арупа), а другая чистой рупой (asannasatta).

----------


## PampKin Head

Не совсем тогда понятно, *что там* (asa&#241;&#241;asatta) переродилось и каким образом к этому подвязана 4-я джана...

Откуда там берутся тела, кармически связанные с телами практиков самадхи из предыдущих жизней? Типо, трансмутация практика 4 джаны в рупу (ваяем кирпичи силой мысли)!

И куда девается поток сознания?

P.S. Мыши, таки, рождаются из грязного белья (просто бельецо - из asa&#241;&#241;asatta, а челу теории - Нобелевскую премию [хотя над ним научное сообщество ухахатывалось])! А сознание может проявиться само по себе!

----------


## Топпер

> Не совсем тогда понятно, *что там* (asa&#241;&#241;asatta) переродилось и каким образом к этому подвязана 4-я джана...


Притом, не просто 4 джхана, а определённый метод медитации в прошлой жизни. Zom, если мне память не изменяет, когда то приводил какой-то коментарий на эту тему. Или память меня подвела?




> Откуда там берутся тела, кармически связанные с телами практиков самадхи из предыдущих жизней? Типо, трансмутация практика 4 джаны в рупу (ваяем кирпичи силой мысли)!
> И куда девается поток сознания?


Тут нужен коментарий специалиста абхидхаммиста.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Притом, не просто 4 джхана, а определённый метод медитации в прошлой жизни. Zom, если мне память не изменяет, когда то приводил какой-то коментарий на эту тему. Или память меня подвела?


Типо, хочу быть "овощем" следующее перерождение! Дайте 2!

----------

Zom (20.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Не совсем так, но какой-то определённый вид медитации.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Не совсем так, но какой-то определённый вид медитации.


В словарях и по приведенной (спасибо sergey) ссылке написано, что в том мире рождаются те практики, которые видели корень всех зол в сознании и желали его прекращения. Т.е. они не увидели истинную причину страданий (и суть причину возникновения сознания), кроющуюся в санкхарах, которые, как экран, заслоняют неведение. Скрывают его своим сплошным зеркальным напылением.

----------


## Zom

> И куда девается поток сознания?


Поток сознания прерывен, а не непрерывен, поток сознания непостоянен, а не постоянен. Поток сознания зависит от причин и условий. Поэтому и девается.




> Откуда там берутся тела, кармически связанные с телами практиков самадхи из предыдущих жизней?


Пара цитат-комментариев на абхидхамму:




> Для существ мира Брахм, которые существуют без сознания (асаннья-сатта), есть только рупа, но не нама. Пока они бессознательные существа, читта и четасика (ум и объекты ума) не появляются. У них есть только калапы - группы рупы с элементом жизненной силы. У них нет руп, связанных с чувствами, сердечной основой и полом.
> ...
> Тот, кто рождён как асанья-сатта Брахма, тот развил четвёртую джхану, и отбросил привязанность к наме (nama). Он увидел опасность в наме, поскольку пока есть нама, он связан с загрязнениями, потому он пожелал быть без намы. Если его умения по поддержанию джханы не ослабли, и кусала джхана-читта четвертой джханы появляется сразу после сознания-смерти, он отбрасывает дхаммы намы и джханачитта обуславливает перерождение только с наличием рупы (rupa patisandhi) в мире бессознательных божеств Брахм, где он проживёт 500 капп. Поскольку дхамм намы нет вообще, он не может двигаться. В какой позе он умер перед перерождением, в такой он и родится в мире асанья-сатта и будет в ней пребывать до конца жизни. Затем кусала-камма обусловит появление перерождающего-сознания и каммаджарупы в благой удел мира чувственных желаний.
> ....





> Besides bhavanga-cittas, there are also cittas arising in sense-door
> processes and mind-door processes which experience objects impinging
> on the six doors. In the course of life we experience happiness and
> "cessation" nirodha-sam&#229;patti. This is the temporary suspension of citta, cetasikas and
> mind-produced r&#250;pa. R&#250;pas produced by kamma, temperature and nutriment, in the case
> of human beings, and r&#250;pas produced by kamma and temperature, in the case of beings
> in the Brahma plane, continue to arise. When they emerge from cessation, the first citta
> which arises is the phala-citta, fruition-consciousness (lokuttara vip&#229;kacitta), which has
> nibb&#229;na as its object. For the an&#229;g&#229;m&#237; it is the phala-citta of the an&#229;g&#229;m&#237; and for the
> ...





> Arising of Material Phenomena (58)
> 
> § 6. All these material qualities are obtained, with no deficiency, according to circumstances, during lifetime in the kāma-sphere. But at conception, to moisture-born beings and to those of spontaneous birth, there arise at most the seven decads - eye, ear, nose, tongue, body, sex and base. As a minimum sometimes, eye, ear, nose, and sex decads are not obtained. This is how deficiencies of material groups should be understood. 
> 
> To the womb-born creatures there arise three decads - body, sex and base. Sometimes, however, the sex-decad is not obtained. From the conception and thereafter, during lifetime, gradually there arise eye-decads and so forth. 
> 
> Thus the continuity of material groups produced in four ways - namely, Kamma-born from the time of conception, mind-born from the second moment of consciousness, season-born from the time of the static stage, food-born from the time of the diffusion of nutritive essence - uninterruptedly flows on in the kāma-sphere till the end of life, like the flame of a lamp, or the stream of a river. 
> 
> But at the time of death, from the seventeenth moment, reckoned backward from the decease-consciousness starting from the static stage of consciousness, kamma-born material phenomena no longer arise. Kamma-born material qualities that arose earlier exist till the decease-moment and then cease. Following that, the consciousness-born and nutriment-born material phenomena come to cessation. Thereafter a continuity of material qualities produced by physical changes persists while what is called a corpse lasts. 
> ...

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (20.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Интересные интерпретации. 

Получается, можно увеличить до громадных величин промежуток между моментами citta + в это время rupa проявится в каких то мирах + cittasika, которой нет вместе с citta, может стартануть подвисший процесс!

Чудны дела твои, господь Кришна...

P.S. Т.е Итегелов может сейчас находиться в ниродха-самапати и его из этого состояния может вывести:

БуддаСангханесуществующая читасика

?

P.S.S. Осталось раскопать способ останавливать rupa при активном функционировании nama!

----------


## До

> Получается, можно увеличить до громадных величин промежуток между моментами citta


Разве есть такой промежуток? Помоему в тхераваде текого нет, даже в "промежутках" там бхаванга читты.




> Для существ мира Брахм, которые существуют *без сознания* (*асаннья*-сатта)


Странно, написано асання (_asa&#241;&#241;a_), т.е. судя по названию всего-лишь без sa&#241;&#241;a (как в  сання-скандхе). А по русски написано прямо "без сознания". Ведь сання не все сознание.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> P.S. Т.е Итегелов может сейчас находиться в ниродха-самапати и его из этого состояния может вывести:
> 
> БуддаСангханесуществующая читасика
> 
> ?


Вообще-то из того состояния, кроме исчерпания каммы, которая туда привела, ничего не выведет. А если допустить, что выведет, то рождение там произейдет снова, пока вся камма не выветрится.




> P.S.S. Осталось раскопать способ останавливать rupa при активном функционировании nama!


Это 4 арупа джхана. Чистая нама без рупы. Кстати мой вопрос о том, почему Будда ушел в Париниббану именно из 4ой джханы исчерпан.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Разве есть такой промежуток? Помоему в тхераваде текого нет, даже в "промежутках" там бхаванга читты.


Я тоже понимаю, что "промежутка" быть не может. Просто нет сознания. Нет никаких условий для его возникновения. 




> Странно, написано асання (_asa&#241;&#241;a_), т.е. судя по названию всего-лишь без sa&#241;&#241;a (как в  сання-скандхе). А по русски написано прямо "без сознания". Ведь сання не все сознание.


Это именно Unconscious beings. См. тут.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вообще-то из того состояния, кроме исчерпания каммы, которая туда привела, ничего не выведет. А если допустить, что выведет, то рождение там произейдет снова, пока вся камма не выветрится.


...
_1. To reflect on the limit of one's life-span, and then within that to de-termine a period for the attainment of cessation (for example, seven days), at the end of which one will emerge from the attainment.
2. To emerge from the attainment of cessation should one be wanted by a Buddha.
3. To emerge from the attainment of cessation should one be wanted by the Sa&#239;gha._
...
Это про ниродха самапати.

P.S.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....049.than.html



> "Luminous, monks, is the mind.1 And it is defiled by incoming defilements." {I,v,9}
> 
> "Luminous, monks, is the mind. And it is freed from incoming defilements." {I,v,10}
> 
> "Luminous, monks, is the mind. And it is defiled by incoming defilements. The uninstructed run-of-the-mill person doesn't discern that as it actually is present, which is why I tell you that — for the uninstructed run-of-the-mill person — there is no development of the mind." {I,vi,1}
> 
> "Luminous, monks, is the mind. And it is freed from incoming defilements. The well-instructed disciple of the noble ones discerns that as it actually is present, which is why I tell you that — for the well-instructed disciple of the noble ones — there is development of the mind." {I,vi,2}
> 
> Note
> ...


Bhavanga citta  в таком разрезе не является ли тем самым объектом, из-за которого был начат топик?
Под это подходит и узнавание "того, что было известно всегда"; и попытки распознать изначальный ум во сне; и попытки узреть оное в моменты остановки мышления...

----------


## Zom

> Странно, написано асання (asa&#241;&#241;a), т.е. судя по названию всего-лишь без sa&#241;&#241;a (как в сання-скандхе). А по русски написано прямо "без сознания". Ведь сання не все сознание.


2. sa&#241;&#241;ā stands sometimes for consciousness in its entirety, e.g. in n'eva-sa&#241;&#241;ā-n'āsa&#241;&#241;āyatana, 'the realm of neither-perception-nor- non-perception'; further, in asa&#241;&#241;ā-satta, 'unconscious beings'. In both cases reference is not to 'perception' alone, but also to all other constituents of consciousness. Cf. D. 9.

----------


## PampKin Head

> 2. sa&#241;&#241;ā stands sometimes for consciousness in its entirety, e.g. in n'eva-sa&#241;&#241;ā-n'āsa&#241;&#241;āyatana, 'the realm of neither-perception-nor- non-perception'; further, in asa&#241;&#241;ā-satta, 'unconscious beings'. In both cases reference is not to 'perception' alone, but also to all other constituents of consciousness. Cf. D. 9.


Такой момент: данное измерение завязано на практики 4-й джаны, но ведь есть некий аналог - соответствующая арупа джана. Логичным было бы видеть, что там рождается практики, овладевшие именно этой джаной.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> ...
> _1. To reflect on the limit of one's life-span, and then within that to de-termine a period for the attainment of cessation (for example, seven days), at the end of which one will emerge from the attainment.
> 2. To emerge from the attainment of cessation should one be wanted by a Buddha.
> 3. To emerge from the attainment of cessation should one be wanted by the Sa&#239;gha._
> ...
> Это про ниродха самапати.


Я про жизнь в рупа-мире. А про выход из ниродха-самапатти я подобного в суттах не встречал. Встречал слова Будды, что пока есть телесные санкхары, они обуславливают появление тела, также как и пока есть тело, оно обуславливает появление телесных санкхар (то же самое с умом). Т.е. пока у Вас есть тело и ум, и Вам не 80 лет, Вы можете входить в это состояние с уверенностью, что проснетесь из него через секунду, минуту, час, или несколько дней (на такие долгие сроки нужно уже программироваться, насколько я понял).

----------


## До

> 2. sa&#241;&#241;ā stands sometimes for consciousness in its entirety, e.g. in *n'eva-sa&#241;&#241;ā-n'āsa&#241;&#241;āyatana*, 'the realm of neither-perception-nor- non-perception'; further, in asa&#241;&#241;ā-satta, 'unconscious beings'. In both cases reference is not to 'perception' alone, but also to all other constituents of consciousness. Cf. D. 9.


Тоесть в 8й дх. _n'eva-sa&#241;&#241;ā-n'āsa&#241;&#241;āyatana_ нет вообще никакого сознания прямо как или даже полнее чем в _ниродха-самапатти_, так? (Судя по этой словарной статье.)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Bhavanga citta  в таком разрезе не является ли тем самым объектом, из-за которого был начат топик?


Несостоятельность введения "Bhavanga citta" (а также львиной доли коментаторской традиции) великолепно показал бхикху Ньянананда в своих Nibbana sermons. Понимая смысл приведенного им "ключа" я склонен поддерживать его в буквальном понимании сутт, которые при правильном подходе не нуждаются в нововведениях (тем более неверных).

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Тоесть в 8й дх. _n'eva-sa&#241;&#241;ā-n'āsa&#241;&#241;āyatana_ нет вообще никакого сознания прямо как или даже полнее чем в _ниродха-самапатти_, так?


В 8ой джхане сознание "ни есть ни не есть", потому что нама там есть, но без "опоры", без рупы (и даже арупы). Сознание полностью отсутствует только в ниродха-самапатти (или в мире бессознательных существ).

----------


## До

Тогда ещё странно почему ниродха-самапатти называется sanna-vedayita-nirodha, т.е. зачем добавлена _ведана_, если _сання_ и так охватывает _всё сознание_. (Судя по этой словарной статье.)




> В 8ой джхане сознание "ни есть ни не есть", потому что нама там есть, но без "опоры", без рупы (и даже арупы). Сознание полностью отсутствует только в ниродха-самапатти (или в мире бессознательных существ).


Странно, что в названии отражено _всё сознание вообще_ (в таком чтении sa&#241;&#241;ā), а не только опирающееся на рупы. А если есть разница, то почему у этих брахм не может не быть только одной части сання - той же, которой нет в этой джхане?

----------

Zom (20.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Несостоятельность введения "Bhavanga citta" (а также львиной доли коментаторской традиции) великолепно показал бхикху Ньянананда в своих Nibbana sermons. Понимая смысл приведенного им "ключа" я склонен поддерживать его в буквальном понимании сутт, которые при правильном подходе не нуждаются в нововведениях (тем более неверных).


Что тогда делать с разрывом между двумя моментами сознаний, длящегося долгое время?

Бхаванга поясняет связку.

----------


## Zom

> Осталось раскопать способ останавливать rupa при активном функционировании nama!


Способ - 5-6-7-8 джханы. Т.е. все арупасферы.




> Bhavanga citta в таком разрезе не является ли тем самым объектом, из-за которого был начат топик?


Едва ли, ведь любая читта обусловлена, подвержена прекращению - в том числе и бхаванга. В мире асанья-сатта нет никаких читт вообще, включая бхавангу.




> Тогда ещё странно почему ниродха-самапатти называется sanna-vedayita-nirodha, т.е. зачем добавлена ведана, если сання и так охватывает всё сознание. (Судя по этой словарной статье.)


Однако, интересное замечание!

----------


## Zom

> Что тогда делать с разрывом между двумя моментами сознаний, длящегося долгое время?
> Бхаванга поясняет связку.


Ничего не делать. 
Сознание появляется за счёт каммы, а не за счёт самого себя (вспоминаем 2-3 звено Патичасамуппады). Поэтому вполне можно допустить, что сознания не было полностью, тотально, а потом оно появилось (из-за влияния каммы - как и было указано в приведённом мной комментарии на абхидхамму).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Способ - 5-6-7-8 джханы. Т.е. все арупасферы.


Звиняйте, но тут буквальное не прокатит. Потому что практик мира людей, пребывающий в арупа джане, вполне имеет рупу.






> Едва ли, ведь любая читта обусловлена, подвержена прекращению - в том числе и бхаванга. В мире асанья-сатта нет никаких читт вообще, включая бхавангу.


Собственно, она же не sanna. Bhavanga - assana.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ничего не делать. 
> Сознание появляется за счёт каммы, а не за счёт самого себя (вспоминаем 2-3 звено Патичасамуппады). Поэтому вполне можно допустить, что сознания не было полностью, тотально, а потом оно появилось (из-за влияния каммы - как и было указано в приведённом мной комментарии на абхидхамму).


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....006.than.html



> "Very good, venerable sir." And, delighting in and approving of Ven. Kamabhu's answer, Citta asked him a further question: "What is the difference between a monk who has died & passed away and a monk who has attained the cessation of perception & feeling?"
> 
> "In the case of a monk who has died & passed away, his bodily fabrication has ceased & subsided, verbal fabrication has ceased & subsided, mental fabrication has ceased & subsided, his life force is totally ended, his heat is dissipated, and his faculties are shut down. But in the case of a monk who has attained the cessation of perception & feeling, his bodily fabrication has ceased & subsided, verbal fabrication has ceased & subsided, mental fabrication has ceased & subsided, his life force is not ended, his heat is not dissipated, and his faculties are bright & clear. This is the difference between a monk who has died & passed away and a monk who has attained the cessation of perception & feeling."2
> 
> "Very good, venerable sir." And, delighting in and approving of Ven. Kamabhu's answer, Citta asked him a further question: "Now, how does emergence from the cessation of perception & feeling come about?"
> 
> "The thought does not occur to a monk as he is emerging from the cessation of perception & feeling that 'I am about to emerge from the cessation of perception & feeling' or that 'I am emerging from the cessation of perception & feeling' or that 'I have emerged from the cessation of perception & feeling.' Instead,* the way his mind has previously been developed leads him to that state*."


За счет самого себя, который до момента вхождения в ниродха самапати. И, конечно же, каммы. Причем никакая рупа никого не выводит из этого состояния.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (20.04.2009)

----------


## До

> Я тоже понимаю, что "промежутка" быть не может. Просто нет сознания. Нет никаких условий для его возникновения.


А что там в "промежутке" тогда -- ниродха-самапатти?




> Сознание появляется за счёт каммы, а не за счёт самого себя (вспоминаем 2-3 звено Патичасамуппады). Поэтому вполне можно допустить, что сознания не было полностью, тотально, а потом оно появилось (из-за влияния каммы - как и было указано в приведённом мной комментарии на абхидхамму).


Насколько я понимаю 2-3 звенья ПС, там самскары _определяют_ следующее сознание, а речи о возникновении сознания не идёт. Т.е. четана управляет четасиками, это меняет объект сознания (например внимание направляется на новый объект или орган), а новый объект, это новая читта = новое сознание.

А _хету_ сознания - предыдущее сознание (по крайней мере в _Нетти_ так.) Т.е. можно сказать, что "за счёт себя". А самскары только определяют куда его направить, так как оно не умеет быть ненаправленным.

----------


## Топпер

> ...
> Bhavanga citta  в таком разрезе не является ли тем самым объектом, из-за которого был начат топик?
> Под это подходит и узнавание "того, что было известно всегда"; и попытки распознать изначальный ум во сне; и попытки узреть оное в моменты остановки мышления...


Почему я с самого начала и написал, что в этой теме не очень уместно упоминание про бхаванги, потому, что их могут отождествить с "изначальным умом", "ясным светом", "тончайшим сознанием" и т.п.
Бхаванги - достаточно умозрительное понятие. Они прерывны. Это основное отличие от ясных светов. Т.е. бханги заполняют промежутки между другими читтами. Когда есть читты - нет бхаванги. Когда есть бхаванга - нет читты. Ясный же свет, насколько я понимаю, присутствует постоянно.
Кроме того, бхаванги являются каммически - обусловленными.

----------


## Zom

> Звиняйте, но тут буквальное не прокатит. Потому что практик мира людей, пребывающий в арупа джане, вполне имеет рупу.


Существа мира арупы не имеют рупу (это и есть будущее таких практиков -)




> Собственно, она же не sanna. Bhavanga - assana.


Так если комментарии и абхидхамма не врут - то под под саньей подразумевается всё сознание тотально (вся нама). Тогда нет никакой бхаванги - ибо она тоже нама.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Почему я с самого начала и написал, что в этой теме не очень уместно упоминание про бхаванги, потому, что их могут отождествить с "изначальным умом", "ясным светом", "тончайшим сознанием" и т.п.
> Бхаванги - достаточно умозрительное понятие. Они прерывны. Это основное отрилие от ясных светов. Т.е. бханги заполняют промежутки между другими читтами. Когда есть читты - нет бхаванги. Когда есть бхаванга - нет читты. Ясный же свет, насколько я понимаю, присутствует постоянно.
> Кроме того, бхаванги являются каммически - обусловленными.


Тут можно возразить, что кармически обусловленными являются условия проявления бхаванги (берешь большой и тяжелый плоский камень и кидаешь в мелкую речку - ка какое то время обнажается дно. причины обнажения дна причиннообусловлены, но дно там было всегда)

+ Арья-Бодхисаттва - это тот, который время от времени "изначальный ум", все остальное время - сансарный, причиннообусловленный.




> Существа мира арупы не имеют рупу (это и есть будущее таких практиков -)


Будущее - да, а как с настоящим?

----------


## Топпер

> Тут можно возразить, что кармически обусловленными являются условия проявления бхаванги.


В Тхераваде так не считают. Имеет место процесс замещения бхаванги - читтой. Притом, процес происходящий в несколько тактов. Всё довольно подробно расписано.



> + Арья-Бодхисаттва - это тот, который время от времени "изначальный ум", все остальное время - сансарный, причиннообусловленный.


Тогда в чём отличие от локуттарачитта Арьев?

----------

Zom (20.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> В Тхераваде так не считают. Имеет место процесс замещения бхаванги - читтой. Притом, процес происходящий в несколько тактов. Всё довольно подробно расписано.


Вот это и есть причиннообусловленный процесс проявления (облака кармически обусловленно расходятся, солнце проявляется из-за туч).

Подобно причиннообусловленному процессу становления архатапхала читты, начинающей воспринимать причиннонезависимую Нибанна дхамму (хдеж она была то до этого?).




> Тогда в чём отличие от локуттарачитта Арьев?


Наверное в том, что ум Арья-Бодхисаттвы не считается причиннообусловленным, и механизм его проявления подобен обнажению дна на мелководье.

----------


## Zom

> В Тхераваде так не считают.


Верно. Согласно Абхидхамме не может БЫТЬ одновременно 2 сознаний - причём именно быть, а не "познаваться". А если мы понимаем под бхавангой некий плацдарм - то получается, что в 1 момент может быть сразу 2 сознания - бхаванга и ещё какое-то. А это неправильная точка зрения.

Плюс ко всему... а что вообще значит ИЗНАЧАЛЬНЫЙ УМ, который не сансарный? Будда говорил что ум - вещь вполне конкретная, и своей функцией имеет познание. Если есть такой ум, то это означает, что из жизни в жизнь этот ум как бы переходит. Т.е. всё приходяще, кроме этого ума, который безначальный. 

На мой звгляд именно такой точки зрения придерживался монах Сати в Махатанхасанкхая сутте. Будда его жёстко критиковал за то, что он прицепился к такому воззрению, и объяснил, что много раз в разных проповедях всегда говорил о том, что сознание обусловлено, подвержено возникновению и разрушению - а потому нет никакого изначального неизменного сознания, которое переходит из жизни в жизнь.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (20.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Вот это и есть причиннообусловленный процесс проявления (облака кармически обусловленно расходятся, солнце проявляется из-за туч).


Бхаванга - обусловлена. Обусловленна ввергающей каммой. В Кажой жизни бхаванга обусловлена разными каммами. 

Вообще, я же говорю, что в этой теме не стоит про бхавангу. Ещё больше путаницы это внесёт. Тем более, что даже не все тхеравадины её наличие признают.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Верно. Согласно Абхидхамме не может БЫТЬ одновременно 2 сознаний - причём именно быть, а не "познаваться". А если мы понимаем под бхавангой некий плацдарм - то получается, что в 1 момент может быть сразу 2 сознания - бхаванга и ещё какое-то. А это неправильная точка зрения.
> 
> 
> 
> Плюс ко всему... а что вообще значит ИЗНАЧАЛЬНЫЙ УМ, который не сансарный? Будда говорил что ум - вещь вполне конкретная, и своей функцией имеет познание. Если есть такой ум, то это означает, что из жизни в жизнь этот ум как бы переходит. Т.е. всё приходяще, кроме этого ума, который безначальный.


А давайте по аналогии посмотрим: сознание в итоге имеет объектом восприятия нечто причиннообусловленное.

Каким же образом вдруг начинает восприниматься причиннообусловленным сознание *причиннонеобусловленная Нибанна дхамма*?

Аналогичным образом причиннообусловленная остановка причиннообусловленных сознаний дает возможность проявиться причиннонеобусловленному изначальному уму.




> На мой звгляд именно такой точки зрения придерживался монах Сати в Махатанхасанкхая сутте. Будда его жёстко критиковал за то, что он прицепился к такому воззрению, и объяснил, что много раз в разных проповедях всегда говорил о том, что сознание обусловлено, подвержено возникновению и разрушению - а потому нет никакого изначального неизменного сознания, которое переходит из жизни в жизнь.


Тогда хотелось бы понять, что такое Нибанна дхамма,  неизменная и необусловленная, которую в любой момент можно начать созерцать с помощью определенных типов причиннообусловленного сознания?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Бхаванга - обусловлена. Обусловленна ввергающей каммой. В Кажой жизни бхаванга обусловлена разными каммами.


Ну и факт проявления Нибанна дхаммы тоже причиннообусловлен, хотя сама эта дхамма является несоставной и необусловленной.




> Вообще, я же говорю, что в этой теме не стоит про бхавангу. Ещё больше путаницы это внесёт. Тем более, что даже не все тхеравадины её наличие признают.


Так это единственное, что может подойти под тему, которую открыл топик-стартер...

Среди 89/121 состояний сознания, описанные в Абидарме, нет смысла искать некий "изначальный ум".

----------


## Zom

> Каким же образом вдруг начинает восприниматься причиннообусловленным сознание причиннонеобусловленная Ниббанна дхамма?


Таким же, каким и всё остальное - не вижу в этом проблем.




> Тогда хотелось бы понять, что такое Ниббана дхамма,


Всем бы хотелось -)




> Среди 89/121 состояний сознания, описанные в Абидарме, нет смысла искать некий "изначальный ум".


ЭЭ.. если я не ошибаюсь, бхаванга читта входит в этот 121 тип.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну и факт проявления Нибанна дхаммы тоже причиннообусловлен, хотя сама эта дхамма является несоставной и необусловленной.


Так в Ниббане бхаванги тоже не будет. Она не может иметь место без нама-рупы, насколько я понимаю. А ясный свет на такие мелочи не опирается.



> Так это единственное, что может подойти под тему, которую открыл топик-стартер...
> Среди 89/121 состояний сознания, описанные в Абидарме, нет смысла искать некий "изначальный ум".


Пожалуй.

----------


## PampKin Head

> ЭЭ.. если я не ошибаюсь, бхаванга читта входит в этот 121 тип.


Там бхаванга читта - это причиннообусловленное состояние ума.  :Wink: 




> Так в Ниббане бхаванги тоже не будет. Она не может иметь место без нама-рупы, насколько я понимаю. А ясный свет на такие мелочи не опирается.


Ок, будем рыть дополнительную инфу о бхаванге.

----------


## Zom

Вот:




> The three kinds of Bhavanga consciousness are
> Vip&#224;ka. They are either one of the two Sant&#227;ra&#245;a Cittas,
> accompanied by indifference, mentioned above, or one of
> the eight Sobhana Vip&#224;ka Cittas, described in section 6.
> Pa¤cadv&#224;r&#224;vajjana is a Kriy&#224; Citta. Pa¤ca-Vi¤¤&#224;&#245;a is one
> of the ten moral and immoral Vip&#224;ka Cittas. Sampa&#241;icchana
> and Sant&#227;ra&#245;a are also Vip&#224;ka Cittas. The Manodv&#224;r&#224;vajjana
> (mind-door consciousness), a Kriy&#224; Citta,
> functions as the Votthapana consciousness.





> Bhavanga. Bhava + anga = factor of life, or
> indispensable cause or condition of existence.
> One experiences only one thought-moment at any
> particular time. No two thought-moments coexist.
> Each thought-moment hangs on to some kind of
> object. No consciousness arises without an object, either
> mental or physical.
> When a person is fast asleep and is in a dreamless
> state he experiences a kind of consciousness which is more
> ...


Короче - изначального ума нет -)

----------


## До

А обсуждали сутты SN 22.53, 54, 55? Там так интересно заканчивается:




> "If a monk abandons passion for the property of consciousness, then owing to the abandonment of passion, the support is cut off, and there is no landing (base) of consciousness. Consciousness, thus not having landed (unestablished, not proliferating, not performing any function), not increasing, not concocting, is released. Owing to its release, it is steady (stands still). Owing to its steadiness, it is contented. Owing to its contentment, it is not agitated. Not agitated, he (the monk) is totally unbound right within. He discerns that 'Birth is ended, the holy life fulfilled, the task done. There is nothing further for this world.'" (компиляция)


Монах отсекает последнее место (основу) сознания - само сознание (скандху), и от этого сознание (установленное таким образом) не растёт, не сгущается, (не разрастается, не выполняет никаких функций) -> освобождается -> стабилизируется -> удовлетворяется -> не возбуждено -> полностью свободно. Не сказано, что сознание исчезает, хотя при этом сознание отсечено - оно что-то там удовлетворяется.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А обсуждали сутты SN 22.53, 54, 55? Там так интересно заканчивается:
> 
> 
> Монах отсекает последнее место (основу) сознания - само сознание (скандху), и от этого сознание (установленное таким образом) не растёт, не сгущается, (не разрастается, не выполняет никаких функций) -> освобождается -> стабилизируется -> удовлетворяется -> не возбуждено -> полностью свободно. Не сказано, что сознание исчезает, хотя при этом сознание отсечено - оно что-то там удовлетворяется.


Тут имеется в виду три фазы: возникновение, прибывание, исчезновение. Исчезло, утихло, не проявляется; не булькает, процессы становления не идут.

У Васи умственный "желудок" пришел в равновесное состояние, газы прекратились. Гуда.

----------

Alert (20.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Что тогда делать с разрывом между двумя моментами сознаний, длящегося долгое время?
> 
> Бхаванга поясняет связку.


Пока Вы рассматриваете данный процесс зависимо от времени, то неизбежно будет нестыковка. Но время не управляет, а само зависит от работы сознания (нет одного времени для всех). Нет никакого "момента" между ними.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пока Вы рассматриваете данный процесс зависимо от времени, то неизбежно будет нестыковка. Но время не управляет, а само зависит от работы сознания (нет одного времени для всех). Нет никакого "момента" между ними.


Сидит рядом другой архат и некоим образом отсчитывает проявления собственной архатапала читты, созерцающей нибанну.

Рядом сидит архат в ниродха саммапати. В данных единицах измерения можно померить время пребывания в этом состоянии.

P.S. http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...21&postcount=4 <--- про бхаваргу речь то!

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Сидит рядом другой архат и некоим образом отсчитывает проявления собственной архатапала читты, созерцающей нибанну.
> 
> Рядом сидит архат в ниродха саммапати. В данных единицах измерения можно померить время пребывания в этом состоянии.


Нельзя, потому что монах, вышежший из ниродха-самапатти не воспринимал время вообще. Оно было недлящейся вечностью. Время - это "густота" появления дхамм. Чем больше Вы осознанны, тем дольше день Ваш кажется. В арупа-джханах время будет как кисель, еле течь. В Ниббане нет сознания, нет длительности, нет времени - она вся "вечность" в одном "моменте" (не длится). Хотя слова лишь еще больше путают, потому что "момент", "вечность" - все связано со временем. Нет в нашем языке понятий, описывающие безвременье.

----------

Alert (20.04.2009), Fuerth (20.04.2009), Zom (20.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нельзя, потому что монах, вышежший из ниродха-самапатти не воспринимал время вообще. Оно было недлящейся вечностью. Время - это "густота" появления дхамм. Чем больше Вы осознанны, тем дольше день Ваш кажется. В арупа-джханах время будет как кисель, еле течь. В Ниббане нет сознания, нет длительности, нет времени - она вся "вечность" в одном "моменте" (не длится). Хотя слова лишь еще больше путают, потому что "момент", "вечность" - все связано со временем. Нет в нашем языке понятий, описывающие безвременье.


Вышедший из комы может тоже много чего не воспринимать. Но его же рупа вполне может ему дать представление, сколько времени прошло.

Рупа-калапы отсчитывали свое вне зависимости от ваших психологических ощущений времени.

P.S. У человека имеет место быть рупа-калапный хронометр, наподобие атомного.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Каким же образом вдруг начинает восприниматься причиннообусловленным сознание *причиннонеобусловленная Нибанна дхамма*?


Сама ниродха-самапатти это еще не Ниббана. "Плод падает с ветки" тогда, когда сознание вновь начинает течь. И в самый первый такт оно сознает то, что есть. Но в этот момент ничего нет. Санкхары все "сровнены с землей" и только-только начинают "шевелиться".

Если метафорой, то это все равно, что раньше мы ходили по ним, как по твердому льду, не замечая дна. А ниродха их растапливает. И как только температура вновь ниже нуля, санкхары начинают вновь выкристаллизовываться, и как только появляется первая "корочка льда" (сознания), мы тут же автоматически оказываемся на ней и проваливаемся в Ниббану, в отсутствие санкхар, потому что они еще не оформились в пройчный слой. Это все равно, что наступить на мост, который только наполовину образовался и не опирается не другой берег. Сразу происходит провал и сразу возникает следующее сознание. И практик сознает, что вот были санкхары, а вот их не стало. И вот оно где не было страдание, вот оно где появилось, вот в чем его причина, вот была причина его прекращения и путь, ведущий к его прекращению.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> А обсуждали сутты SN 22.53, 54, 55? Там так интересно заканчивается:
> 
> 
> Монах отсекает последнее место (основу) сознания - само сознание (скандху), и от этого сознание (установленное таким образом) не растёт, не сгущается, (не разрастается, не выполняет никаких функций) -> освобождается -> стабилизируется -> удовлетворяется -> не возбуждено -> полностью свободно. Не сказано, что сознание исчезает, хотя при этом сознание отсечено - оно что-то там удовлетворяется.


Если бы сознание прекращалось, то тогда и Татхагата был бы найден при жизни. Можно сказать, что прекращается "просто" процесс. А сознание - это своего рода его измерительная шкала, признак его деятельности. Своего рода "буйки".

----------


## PampKin Head

Ниббана = архатапала ситта, созерцающая элемент Нибанны. От и все.

Париниббана = ниродха самапати, осущетвленная Архатом в момент прекращения становления рупы.

----------

Zom (20.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Вышедший из комы может тоже много чего не воспринимать. Но его же рупа вполне может ему дать представление, сколько времени прошло.
> 
> Рупа-калапы отсчитывали свое вне зависимости от ваших психологических ощущений времени.
> 
> P.S. У человека имеет место быть рупа-калапный хронометр, наподобие атомного.


Все это может быть, но только не в ниродха-самапатти. Когда нет намы, рупа ей ничего не сообщит. И без намы ни одной засечки она не сделает. В том состоянии ни дыхания, ни сердцебиения, нет.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Все это может быть, но только не в ниродха-самапатти. Когда нет намы, рупа ей ничего не сообщит. И без намы ни одной засечки она не сделает. В том состоянии ни дыхания, ни сердцебиения, нет.


Проявление и исчезновение рупа-калап есть.

Так: Архат может знать, сколько его рупе осталось. Один замер до входа в ниродха самапати, второй - после. Разница - то самое время.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Проявление и исчезновение рупа-калап есть.
> 
> Так: Архат может знать, сколько его рупе осталось. Один замер до входа в ниродха самапати, второй - после. Разница - то самое время.


Вот только сам Арахант, сколько ее не подсчитывай, разницы не почувствует: что час, что год - все одно.

----------


## Zom

> Монах отсекает последнее место (основу) сознания - само сознание (скандху), и от этого сознание (установленное таким образом) не растёт, не сгущается, (не разрастается, не выполняет никаких функций) -> освобождается -> стабилизируется -> удовлетворяется -> не возбуждено -> полностью свободно. Не сказано, что сознание исчезает, хотя при этом сознание отсечено - оно что-то там удовлетворяется.


Здесь и имеется в виду сознание Архата при жизни. Его ум более "не липнет" к "своим" скандхам - поэтому и говорится, что оно не растёт, не падает и т.п. Именно об этом фрагменты сутт, процитированные в самом начале, в #1 сообщении, а не об изначальном уме. 

И ссылки на слова мастеров медитации, приведённые warpigom говорят о том же самом - однако некоторые начинают считать, будто бы эти мастера описывают вечный ум после смерти - другие же критикуют их за эту (якобы) склонность к этернализму (что неправильно, потому что они не имеют в виду послесмертное состояние). В #9 посте приведен ответ Аджана Чаа, где он совершенно чётко это проясняет - хотя у него тоже есть слова о уме, "который не рождается, не липнет, и т.д.".

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (20.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Нельзя, потому что монах, вышежший из ниродха-самапатти не воспринимал время вообще. Оно было недлящейся вечностью. Время - это "густота" появления дхамм. Чем больше Вы осознанны, тем дольше день Ваш кажется. В арупа-джханах время будет как кисель, еле течь. В Ниббане нет сознания, нет длительности, нет времени - она вся "вечность" в одном "моменте" (не длится). Хотя слова лишь еще больше путают, потому что "момент", "вечность" - все связано со временем. Нет в нашем языке понятий, описывающие безвременье.


Хм....
А, что нам говорит тело? Оно постарело? Или возьмём совсем простой пример: моча в моевом пузыре за это время скопилась?

----------

PampKin Head (20.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Вспомнилась ещё цитата про Будду.



> Тот, кто видит Дхамму, тот видит Татхагату, тот, кто видит Татхагату, видит Дхамму"


Не говорит ли это нам о чём-либо?

----------


## warpig

> Здесь и имеется в виду сознание Архата при жизни. Его ум более "не липнет" к "своим" скандхам - поэтому и говорится, что оно не растёт, не падает и т.п. Именно об этом фрагменты сутт, процитированные в самом начале, в #1 сообщении, а не об изначальном уме. 
> 
> И ссылки на слова мастеров медитации, приведённые warpigom говорят о том же самом - однако некоторые начинают считать, будто бы эти мастера описывают вечный ум после смерти - другие же критикуют их за эту (якобы) склонность к этернализму (что неправильно, потому что они не имеют в виду послесмертное состояние). В #9 посте приведен ответ Аджана Чаа, где он совершенно чётко это проясняет - хотя у него тоже есть слова о уме, "который не рождается, не липнет, и т.д.".


Выдержки мастеров о природе ума говорят не о этом (уме архата, который после смерти исчезает), так как:
1) Речь не идет о просветленном уме - в цитатах явно говорится о том, что природа ума свойствена всем, но заслоняется омрачениями. Это качество обыденное, в том смысле, что присуще всем:



> By the primal nature of the mind — which is termed "pabhassara," or radiant — I mean the ordinary, elementary state of knowing in the present.


2) Нигде не упоминается смерть и не делается никаких оговорок о прижизненности предмета. Зато явно-явно упоминается-упоминается, что природа ума не подвержена законам аничча-дукха-анатта. Собственно, то что, принято, что только одна дхамма не подвержена этим законам и служит основанием для отождествления "природы ума" и ниббаны.



> This deathlessness is a quality that lies beyond disintegration. Being beyond disintegra¬tion, it also lies beyond the range of anicca, dukkha, and anatt&#227; and the universal laws of nature.


3) Изначальный ум не относится к скандхам в цитатах  (в последних страницы темы так или иначе обсуждаются,  то что в них включается, а потом делается вывод - "да, и это не постоянно"). 



> This is what is not born, doesn't age, doesn't get sick, and doesn't die. This is neither cause nor effect, nor dependent on cause and effect. It is independent of the process of causal conditioning. The causes then cease with no conditioning remaining. This mind is above and beyond birth and death, above and beyond happiness and sorrow, above and beyond both good and evil. What can you say?


Цитату #9 можно понимать в контексте. Человек пытался зацепиться за самость и ему было отказано. Однако даже там, про процесс познания, сказано, что он "вам не принадлежит" (что несколько другое, что "не существует"),  а "процесс" взято в квадратные скобки (интересно как оно было в английском).

Вы несколько раз ссылались на DN11 как на однозначный агрумент. Давайте посмотрим:



> Consciousness without feature,
> 	   without end,
> 	luminous all around:
> Here water, earth, fire, & wind
> 	have no footing.
> Here long & short
> 	coarse & fine
> 	fair & foul
> 	name & form
> ...


Имя-и-форма приведены к концу в этом самом сознании (2), а не просто не имеют опоры(1). Так, что и (3) можно трактовать, так как трактует его Тханисарро Бхикшу - то есть, не включая его в скандхи.

В общем, конечно, было бы приятнее, если бы тут были только цитаты, а не их (довольно вольные) трактовки. Каждый бы мог сам подумать о чем они. Но право же, все это мелочи. В биографии Аджан Ман есть фрагменты описывающие как к нему являлись с поздравлениями архаты прошлого, демонстрировали как они уходили в параниббану и показывали правильный метод практики. Конечно, можно из-за всех сил воспротивиться и начать втискивать в удобную (свою) систему взлядов , а можно просто принять "Аджан Ман говорил вот так. На тему есть разные мнения. 'not sure - standard of the Noble Ones (c) Аджан Ча'"

Пост получился, довольно длинным - я слишком много пишу, мне надо больше читать. Цитаты я разместил, больше на эту тему мозолить глаза не буду. Как говорится, до следующего раза  :Smilie:

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Хм....
> А, что нам говорит тело? Оно постарело? Или возьмём совсем простой пример: моча в моевом пузыре за это время скопилась?


Насколько я понимаю, раз нет никаких признаков жизнедеятельности, ни пульса, ни дыхания, то обмен веществ практически стоит на месте. А значит и жидкость не скапливается в мочевом пузыре. Коментарии говорят, что тело Араханта, вошедшего в ниродха-самапатти, даже сжечь нельзя, и даже  грызуны не могут повредить ни его одеяния, ни его самого.

----------


## Zom

> Зато явно-явно упоминается-упоминается, что природа ума не подвержена законам аничча-дукха-анатта.


Покажите мне хоть одну сутту, где бы утверждалось, что ум постоянен, не подвержен страданию и является самостью.




> Собственно, то что, принято, что только одна дхамма не подвержена этим законам и служит основанием для отождествления "природы ума" и ниббаны.


Покажите мне хоть одну сутту, где бы утверждалось, что ниббана = какой-то там ум.




> Так, что и (3) можно трактовать, так как трактует его Тханисарро Бхикшу - то есть, не включая его в скандхи.


Можно не включать - однако это не наделяет его качествами неизменности, вечности, бесстрадательности. 




> В биографии Аджан Ман есть фрагменты описывающие как к нему являлись с поздравлениями архаты прошлого, демонстрировали как они уходили в параниббану и показывали правильный метод практики.


В биографии Аджана Мана вообще много всего чудесного - я об этом уже писал. И это кстати нисколько не удивительно, если вы пообщаетесь с фанатичными тайскими буддистами - которые ещё дадут фору нашим самым "косматым" эзотерикам.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (20.04.2009)

----------


## warpig

Zom, цитата из сутты - уже обсуждалась (не могу больше). Речь шла о цитатах мастеров? Они выше.

----------


## Топпер

> Насколько я понимаю, раз нет никаких признаков жизнедеятельности, ни пульса, ни дыхания, то обмен веществ практически стоит на месте. А значит и жидкость не скапливается в мочевом пузыре.


Сложный вопрос. Тело не остывает, значит обмен должен происходить. 
На уровне бесформных джхан можно находится то ли неделю, то ли две максимум. Потом, вроде бы, тело умирает.



> Коментарии говорят, что тело Араханта, вошедшего в ниродха-самапатти, даже сжечь нельзя, и даже  грызуны не могут повредить ни его одеяния, ни его самого.


Это, видимо, из за каммы (как у Будды), а не потому, что оно становится сверхпрочным.

----------

Zom (20.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Zom, цитата из сутты - уже обсуждалась (не могу больше).


Видите одна сутта - и та крайне неоднозначная - доказать ей что-либо вы не можете.
Иных сутт в каноне нет, которые могли бы подтвердить вашу точку зрения - зато целый кладезь сутт, которые подтверждают мою точку зрения.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (20.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Покажите мне хоть одну сутту, где бы утверждалось, что ум постоянен, не подвержен страданию и является самостью.


Зум, вы сами не понимаете, что в данный момент "расширяете" тезис?

P.S. + требовать сутты как последний довод в некоторых случаях просто бесполезно (см. сказанное Малукунье и про листья в руке)





> Покажите мне хоть одну сутту, где бы утверждалось, что ниббана = какой-то там ум.


Ниббана = это архатапала читта, созерцающая несозданный элемент Нибанны + развитые до должного уровня факторы Пробуждения.

----------


## warpig

> Видите одна сутта - и та крайне неоднозначная - доказать ей что-либо вы не можете.
> Иных сутт в каноне нет, которые могли бы подтвердить вашу точку зрения - зато целый кладезь сутт, которые подтверждают мою точку зрения.


Это *не моя* точка зрения (хотя я и нахожу ее более подходящей как я уже сообщал). Я на этот счет однозначного мнения не имею.

----------


## Zom

Вот, кстати... строго по теме, но несколько с другой стороны:




> Журнал Всемирного Содружества Буддистов - XIII, N1 (1976)
> От Ньянапоники Махатхеры - Лесное убежище, Канди, Цейлон.
> Комментарий на биографию Аджана Мана.
> 
> "...я был шокирован, когда прочитал заявление в 4 главе (стр. 135) о том, что "несколько Будд вместе с их учениками-архатами" нанесли визит Аджану, "поздавляя его с его достижением". Этот спорный момент, который по понятным причинам возникает на основе подобного утверждения, я думаю, может быть однозначно решён [далее идёт фрагмент из сутты]. Очевидно, заявления, приписываемые дост. Аджану Ману, противоречат приведённому отрывку из сутты. Также есть проблемы и с другими известными заявлениями Аджана о природе Татхагаты, о Ниббане, и о скандхах. Почитателям Аджана Мана придётся столкнуться с дилеммой и решить её самим для себя, честно, не искажая Слова Будды" (конец цитаты от Ньянапоники)."
> 
> 
> Аджан Ман Бхуридатто, дутанга камматхана.
> 
> "Вы, должно быть, уже хорошо знакомы с тем, что биография Аджана Мана, написанная Аджаном Махабувой, подвергалась мощной критике со стороны Иерархии Дхаммают-никаи, с момента её публикации в Тайланде (1969). Пра Аджан Сомчай Титавириьо, последний настоятель Ват Кхао Суким и ученик Аджана Мана говорил про это следующее: "Мой учитель так не говорил", что было засвидетельствовано.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (20.04.2009)

----------


## warpig

Вполне по-теме, это да.
Единого мнения на этот счет нет - с констатации этого, собственно,  все и началось.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ниббана = это архатапала читта, созерцающая несозданный элемент Нибанны + развитые до должного уровня факторы Пробуждения.


Если вы продолжаете работу над переводом, то вскоре увидите, что Ниббана это не "архатапала читта".

----------


## Tiop

Для всех заинтересованных: я обнаружил, что на немецком сайте palikanon.com - неполная версия словаря дост. Ньянатилоки (не хватает доброй части буквы "а"), вот здесь с "а" всё нормально: http://www.buddhanet.net/budsas/ebud...ct/dic_idx.htm

По поводу Ниббаны:




> Ниббана в этой жизни (саупадисеса-ниббана) проявляется в прекращении страданий, порожденных умом (точнее говоря, контактом интеллекта), а не в том или ином переживании.


http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=693.15

Ниббана (при жизни), это "состояние", обретаемое с отсечением асав (отсекаются один раз и навсегда):

Khīṇāsava, 'one whose cankers are destroyed', or 'one who is canker-free', is a name for the Arahat or Holy One. The state of Arahatship is frequently called āsavakkhaya, 'the destruction of the cankers'. Suttas concluding with the attainment of Arahatship by the listeners, often end with the words: "During this utterance, the hearts of the Bhikkhus were freed from the cankers through clinging no more" (anupādāya āsavehi cittāni vimucciṃsūti).

āsavakkhaya: see above.

http://www.buddhanet.net/budsas/ebud...ict/dic3_a.htm

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (21.04.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> "Мой учитель так не говорил", что было засвидетельствовано.


Странные дела. Одного Аджана надо понимать определенным образом, другой Аджан сам не понимает о чем говорит, а третий Аджан оказывается ничего такого и не говорил. :Big Grin:  Что-то странное происходит в современной тайской лесной традиции.

Кстати, как следует понимать слова Аджана Маха Бова (Ajahn Maha Bua) о бессмертной природе сознания (_читта_), которая находится за пределами действия трех характеристик (аничча, дуккха, анната)?

----------

Дмитрий Певко (21.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Странные дела. Одного Аджана надо понимать определенным образом, другой Аджан сам не понимает о чем говорит, а третий Аджан оказывается ничего такого и не говорил. Что-то странное происходит в современной тайской лесной традиции.


Это нормальный процесс развития религии. Постепенно она начинает замусориваться суевериями и т.п. Поэтому периодически проводили отчистку Тхеравады и Типитаки.

----------


## Поляков

> Это нормальный процесс развития религии. Постепенно она начинает замусориваться суевериями и т.п. Поэтому периодически проводили отчистку Тхеравады и Типитаки.


Кто сейчас борется с ересями и много ли их в современной тайской лесной традиции? Вот Аджан Маха Бова - еретик? Про себя он вроде говорит, что архат.  :Big Grin:

----------

Дмитрий Певко (21.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Я так понимаю, что последняя сверка Типитаки была в Рангуне во время 6 съезда.



> Вот Аджан Маха Бова - еретик? Про себя он вроде говорит, что архат.


А вот это надо проверять. Архат ли.

----------


## Alert

> Вот Аджан Маха Бова - еретик? Про себя он вроде говорит, что архат.





> А вот это надо проверять. Архат ли.


Делов то - съездить да проверить!  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (21.04.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> А вот это надо проверять. Архат ли.


Нет, про него говорят, что архат, сам он такого не говорит. Зато говорит много чего интересного в книге Arhattamagga.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (21.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Какая то самодеятельность в филармонии получается.

----------


## Zom

> Нет, про него говорят, что архат, сам он такого не говорит.


Я в английском интернете встречал информацию, что Аджан Махабуа известен тем, что публично заявлял о себе как о Архате. Не так давно произошёл инцидент, где на одной из церемоний он расплакался, что поставило всех его сторонников (почитателей) в довольно неловкое положение. Где-то встречал статью о "слёзах архата", где сторонники Махабувы в очень раздражительной (письменной) форме отвечают на все  нападки на Аджана-Архата по этому поводу.




> Какая то самодеятельность в филармонии получается.


А эта самодеятельность ещё со времён Будды началась, если посмотрим.
Никто ни за кем с палкой не бегал, вообщем-то. Были случаи, когда какой-то монах что-то нарушал, и на него докладывали Будде - он его отчитывал, говорил как должно быть (и иногда плюс к этому устанавливал правило Винаи). Но в целом да - самодеятельность была - почему в конечном счёте аж 18 разных школ получилось - ну и так далее (дальше)...




> Кстати, как следует понимать слова Аджана Маха Бова (Ajahn Maha Bua) о бессмертной природе сознания (читта), которая находится за пределами действия трех характеристик (аничча, дуккха, анната)?


Понимать так, что он не прав.




> Зато явно-явно упоминается-упоминается, что природа ума не подвержена законам аничча-дукха-анатта.


Вот я тут кстати поразмышлял немного... Будда нигде не говорил, что в живом существе есть что-то помимо 5 скандх. А если постулируется "природный ум", то выходит, что помимо 5 скандх всегда есть этот вечный ум. Эдакая 6-ая вечная чистая неизменная скандха. Вопрос - откуда он берётся после просветления?

Вариантов три: 
1). Он берётся из грязного ума 5 скандх путём очищения. Но это означает, что тогда чистый ум несёт в себе характеристику непостояноства (аниччи), ибо был смешан и взаимодействовал с грязным умом. Не подходит.
2). Он всегда был "с нами" - что попадает под доктрину этернализма. Не подходит.
3). Остаётся 3-ий вариант - этот ум изначально был не наш, а просто открылся после просветления - т.е. этот бескрайний чистый ум и есть ниббана. Тогда вопросы - почему нигде в каноне Будда не называет ниббану умом, почему ни одна из 33 характеристик ниббаны не приписывает ей качество познания (что является неизменным и важнейшим качеством ума)?

----------

Alert (21.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (21.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Понимать так, что он не прав.


Если более дипломатично то можно сказать, что это мнение Аджана. 



> Вариантов три: 
> 1). Он берётся из грязного ума 5 скандх путём очищения. Но это означает, что тогда чистый ум несёт в себе характеристику непостояноства (аниччи), ибо был смешан и взаимодействовал с грязным умом. Не подходит.
> 2). Он всегда был "с нами" - что попадает под доктрину этернализма. Не подходит.
> 3). Остаётся 3-ий вариант - этот ум изначально был не наш, а просто открылся после просветления - т.е. этот бескрайний чистый ум и есть ниббана. Тогда вопросы - почему нигде в каноне Будда не называет ниббану умом, почему ни одна из 33 характеристик ниббаны не приписывает ей качество познания (что является неизменным и важнейшим качеством ума)?


Вариантов, как обойти эти варианты можно придумать много. Было бы желание.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (21.04.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Где-то встречал статью о "слёзах архата", где сторонники Махабувы в очень раздражительной (письменной) форме отвечают на все  нападки на Аджана-Архата по этому поводу.


На сайте Махабувы есть два текста про слезы архата, которые он сам прочитал: http://www.luangta.com/English/site/talks.php




> Понимать так, что он не прав.


Вопрос же топика был о природе ума _в современной тайской лесной традиции_. Т.е. можно сказать, что мнения существуют разные. 




> Будда нигде не говорил, что в живом существе есть что-то помимо 5 скандх.


А вот это что за сутра? 




> “Whatever form, feelings, perceptions, experiences, or consciousness there is (the five aggregates), these he sees to be without permanence, as suffering, as ill, as a plague, a boil, a sting, a pain, an affliction, as foreign, as otherness, as empty (su&#241;&#241;ato), as Selfless (anattato). So he turns his mind (citta, Non-aggregate) away from these; therein he gathers his mind within the realm of Immortality (amataya dhatuya). This is tranquility; this is that which is most excellent!” [MN 1.436, AN 4.422]

----------


## Zom

Какая-то сутта - не знаю. Но говорит о том же самом - архатапала читта, направленная на познание дхаммы ниббаны. Всё тот же самый ум архата, не цепляющийся к 5 скандхам, который сам по себе всё также обусловленный феномен. 
И как сказано в сутте в 1 сообщении - "С прекращением этого ума всё придёт к своему финальному завершению".

----------


## Zom

> ибо она является основой как сансары, так и ниббаны.


Не могли бы вы привести сутту или даже комментарий, где говорилось бы о том, что для ниббаны нужна какая-то основа.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Не могли бы вы привести сутту или даже комментарий, где говорилось бы о том, что для ниббаны нужна какая-то основа.


Мне повстречалась интересная сутта. Перевод черновой, потому прошу прощение за возможные неточности:




> "Based on what, Samiddhi, do thoughts & resolves arise in a person?"
> На основе чего, Самиддхи, мышление и намерения возникают у личности?
> "Based on name & form, sir."
> Они основаны на имя-форме, господин.
> "And how do they go to diversity?"
> Откуда происходит их многообразие?
> "Through the properties, sir."
> Посредством их свойства, господин.
> "And what do they have as their origination?"
> ...

----------


## Zom

Угу, подобную сутту я уже приводил в том большом-прибольшом трэде -)
Там тоже говорилось что все феномены имеют ниббану в качестве опоры.

Вот и я говорю - когда существо распадается и не собирается вновь, это и есть ниббана.

Аналогия очень простая - есть песочный замок на берегу. Пока он есть - "он" воспринимает себя как само-существующий, и потому ощущает дуккху. Когда его смысло - на его месте не осталось ничего. И главное - что даже когда замок был, в нём уже не было никакой индивидуальной сущности - просто набор песчинок (читай - дхамм) собранных определенным образом. Когда набор песчинок был в виде замка, были скандхи, которые воспринимали страдания. Когда набор песчинок рассыпался - страдания исчезли навсегда.

----------


## Ersh

> Вот и я говорю - когда существо распадается и не собирается вновь, это и есть ниббана.


Всегда меня восхищали люди, в точности знающие, что есть Нирвана. Zom, Вы Будда?

----------

Sforza (21.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Всегда меня восхищали люди, в точности знающие, что есть Нирвана. Zom, Вы Будда?


А может Будда - откуда вы знаете?

А вообще - ну просто такое вот мнение есть, которое сформировалось на основе ряда сутт, почему бы ему не быть? Так это или нет я не знаю - я вообще не могу сказать что ниббана есть как факт - потому что для всех нас это не факт покамест. Но мнение есть мнение. Разумеется, мнения могут быть разные. Однако какие-то мнения могут быть правильными, какие-то неправильными. Например, во времена Будды было множество аскетов. Тогда вообще был, насколько я понимаю, пик духовного поиска, и многие аскеты достигали больших медитативных глубин - принимая за ниббану это состояние или то, такое или другое. Обо всём этом написано в каноне. Однако потом пришёл Будда и объяснил им, что они понимают ниббану неправильно, и объяснил, как её понимать правильно, объяснил что нужно для этого делать (чтобы её достичь).

Мы вообщем-то здесь тоже из-за этого дискутируем, по той же самой причине, а не чтобы языками помолоть. По крайней мере я надеюсь на это -)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Интересный момент про "слезы Араханта". Насколько я интуитивно понимаю, Арахант не может смеятся или плакать. И даже излучая любовь на всю вселенную, если человек прослезился, то это говорит о том, что в нем есть весьма тонкое и неуловимое чувство, которое будь хоть тысячу раз чистым, все равно основано на "я". Тут может быть целый букет неуловимых оттенков разных эмоций, но плач говорит о тончайшем наслаждении нравственности, и\или тонком стеснении своей чистоты. Никогда не читал, что Будда плакал от счастья или смеялся или проявлял эмоции. Но плач это несомненно эмоция, которая имеет вполне определенную основу на "я". Если я правильно понимаю, то Арахантам незачем вспоминать свой прошлый опыт. Он всегда с ними.

----------


## Zom

В каноне действительно, насколько мне известно, нет моментов, где говорилось бы об эмоциональности со стороны архатов или Будды.

----------


## Топпер

В Джатаках есть про то, что Будда улыбается. Но улыбается не без причины.
А в Махапариниббана сутте Будда выражает недовольство. Судя по тому, что это недовольство вызвало удивление у Ананды, Будда выразил его достаточно резко:



> В это самое время почтенный Упавана стоял пред Благословенным, обмахивая его. И Благословенный сделал замечание Упаване: "Отойди в сторону, монах, не стой передо мной".
> 
>  И подумал Ананда: "На почтенном Упаване с давних пор лежало ближайшее попечение о Благословенном и служение ему. И вот в последние минуты Благословенный недоволен Упаваной и сделал ему замечание: "Отойди в сторону, монах, не стой передо мной". Что за причина тому, что Благословенный недоволен Упаваной и сказал так?"
> 
>  И почтенный Ананда сказал Благословенному: "На славном Упаване с давних пор лежало ближайшее попечение о Благословенном и служение ему. И вот в последние минуты Благословенный недоволен Упаваной и сделал ему замечание: "Отойди в сторону, монах, не стой прямо напротив меня". Что за причина тому, что Благословенный недоволен Упаваной и сказал так?"
> 
>  Благословенный ответил: "Во всех десяти мирах вряд ли есть хоть одно божество, не явившееся сюда, дабы посмотреть на Татхагату. На расстоянии двенадцати йоджан от Саловой Рощи Маллов, в окрестности Кусинары, нет места даже размером с волосину, не занятого могущественными божествами. И эти божества, Ананда, возмущаются и говорят: "Издалека явились мы, дабы посмотреть на Татхагату. Редко являются в мир Татхагаты, Архаты, в совершенстве Пробудившиеся. И сегодня в последнюю ночную стражу будет Париниббана Татхагаты; и вот этот монах стоит пред Татхагатой, заслоняя его, не дает нам посмотреть на Татхагату в последний час его жизни – так, Ананда, возмущаются божества".

----------

Alert (22.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (21.04.2009), Kunkhyab (22.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> В Джатаках есть про то, что Будда улыбается. Но улыбается не без причины.


Полагаю, сорадование. Но любой обычный смех (над юмором, например) это результат стресса нервной системы, которая являет такую свою защитную фунцию, как и плач. Уверен, что это не может быть отнесено к Татхагате. Он не может испытывать нервный стресс и воспринимать юмор как мы. Юмор для него бессущностен.




> А в Махапариниббана сутте Будда выражает недовольство. Судя по тому, что это недовольство вызвало удивление у Ананды, Будда выразил его достаточно резко:


Сомневаюсь, что это можно назвать недовольством. Недовольство основано на раздражении, чего у Будды быть не могло. А если бы Будда и Араханты были способны прослезиться, то точно бы сделали это перед самой Париниббаной, давая напутствия и сострадая всем живым существам.

----------

Zom (22.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Полагаю, сорадование. Но любой обычный смех (над юмором, например) это результат стресса нервной системы, которая являет такую свою защитную фунцию, как и плач. Уверен, что это не может быть отнесено к Татхагате. Он не может испытывать нервный стресс и воспринимать юмор как мы. Юмор для него бессущностен.





> Охватила её тут тяжкая печаль, задышала она глубоко и часто и в голос разрыдалась. Учитель, же взглянул на неё и улыбнулся. «В чём причина твоей улыбки, почтенный? Ведь просто так, без причины, пробуждённые не улыбаются», - спросили его монахини. «Эта юная монахиня вспомнила сейчас, как она провинилась предо мною когда-то. Потому она и рыдает», - объяснил Учитель и рассказал о былом.
> Чхадданта джатака





> Сомневаюсь, что это можно назвать недовольством. Недовольство основано на раздражении, чего у Будды быть не могло.


Однозначно не на раздражении. Почему Будда и поясняет ситуацию. Но внешне резко или раздражённо он мог сказать.



> А если бы Будда и Араханты были способны прослезиться, то точно бы сделали это перед самой Париниббаной, давая напутствия и сострадая всем живым существам.


Не зря Монахов достигших Архатства и не достигших, во время Париниббаны Будды изображают по разному. Первые спокойны, когда, как вторые - в отчаянии.



> в минуту кончины Благословенного, почтенный Ануруддха (он уже Архат) воскликнул:
> "Когда он, сокрушивший все влечения, все желания,
> Проживающий в безмятежном покое Нирваны, –
> Когда он, Великий Мудрец, закончил путь своей жизни,
> Никакие предсмертные муки не поколебали его твердого сердца.
> Без тревоги, без смущения, он тихо торжествовал над смертью.
> Подобно угаснувшему пламени, его ум обрел освобождение".
> 
> И в минуту кончины Благословенного, почтенный Ананда (а Ананда ещё не Архат) воскликнул громко:
> ...

----------

Alert (22.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (22.04.2009), Kunkhyab (22.04.2009), Владимир Гудилин (01.06.2009)

----------


## До

> Сообщение от Топпер
> 
> 
> В Джатаках есть про то, что Будда улыбается. Но улыбается не без причины.
> 
> 
> Полагаю, сорадование.


Думаю не стоит полагать почему улыбается Будда, так как это будет гадание о его мотивации, которая непостижима.

Например http://www.palikanon.com/english/pal...uppabuddha.htm



> One day he took strong drink and blocked the Buddha's path, refusing to move in spite of the repeated requests of the monks. The Buddha thereupon turned back. Ananda seeing the Buddha smile and enquiring the reason for the smile, was told that, at the end of seven days, Suppabuddha would be swallowed up by the earth at the foot of his stairs.


Было бы странно если бы это было сорадование.





> Сообщение от Ersh
> 
> Zom, Вы Будда?
> 
> 
> А может Будда - откуда вы знаете?
> ...
> Мы вообщем-то здесь тоже из-за этого дискутируем, по той же самой причине, а не чтобы языками помолоть. По крайней мере я надеюсь на это -)


Какая прелесть.

----------


## Топпер

> Думаю не стоит полагать почему улыбается Будда, так как это будет гадание о его мотивации, которая непостижима.


 Я только возможность улыбки обсуждал. В Джатаке так написано, что улыбнулся.

----------


## До

> Для всех заинтересованных: я обнаружил, что на немецком сайте palikanon.com - неполная версия словаря дост. Ньянатилоки (не хватает доброй части буквы "а"), вот здесь с "а" всё нормально: http://www.buddhanet.net/budsas/ebud...ct/dic_idx.htm


Например чего нехватает? Вроде там всё ок, в конце страницы нужно жать на стрелку вниз (слудующая страница). Вот страницы по букве А:
http://www.palikanon.com/english/wtb/dic3_a.htm
http://www.palikanon.com/english/wtb/dic3_a2.htm

----------


## AlekseyE

Вот в этой версии буква "а" не вся

http://www.buddhismtoday.com/english/beg/dic_index.htm

----------


## До

> И как сказано в сутте в 1 сообщении - "С прекращением этого ума всё придёт к своему финальному завершению".


Там такого не говорится. Там сказано "Consciousness without feature, *without end*".




> Zom: Будда нигде не говорил, что в живом существе есть что-то помимо 5 скандх. 
> Поляков: А вот это что за сутра? 
> Цитата: “Whatever form, feelings, perceptions, experiences, or consciousness there is (the five aggregates), these he sees to be without permanence, as suffering, as ill, as a plague, a boil, a sting, a pain, an affliction, as foreign, as otherness, as empty (su&#241;&#241;ato), as Selfless (anattato). *So he turns his mind (citta, Non-aggregate) away from these*; therein he gathers his mind within the realm of Immortality (amataya dhatuya). This is tranquility; this is that which is most excellent!” [MN 1.436, AN 4.422]


Нет ничего кроме скандх, однако в цитате сказано, что ум отворачивается от скандх. Что-же отворачивается от скандх? Упомянутый amataya dhatuya, это какая скандха? А потом говорится "_this is that which is most excellent_", а по вашему выходит, есть еще что-то более excellent?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Насколько я понимаю, эта citta и есть момент "остановившегося сознания", но когда оно прекратилось, оно уже не citta и не сознание, как таковое.




> *citta:* 'mind', 'consciousness', 'state of consciousness', is a synonym of mano (q.v.) and vi&#241;&#241;āṇa (s. khandha and Tab. 1). Dhs. divides all phenomena into consciousness (citta), mental concomitants (cetasika, q.v.) and corporeality (rūpa).
> 
> In adhicitta, 'higher mentality', it signifies the concentrated, quietened mind, and is one of the 3 trainings (s. sikkhā). The concentration (or intensification) of consciousness is one of the 4 roads to power (s. Iddhipāda ).

----------


## Zom

> Там такого не говорится. Там сказано "Consciousness without feature, without end".


Говорится. Читайте самые последние строчки.




> Нет ничего кроме скандх, однако в цитате сказано, что ум отворачивается от скандх. Что-же отворачивается от скандх?


Отворачивается - не в смысле как-то в пространстве-времени от них отделяется. Отворачивается в смысле что больше не ввязывается в них, т.е. перестаёт считать их самостью - в отличие от непросветлённых существ, ум которых непрерывно считает то или это "собой", ввязываясь в тело, в чувства, в сознание, в объекты ума.

----------


## До

> Говорится. Читайте самые последние строчки.


А почему не первые?




> Отворачивается - не в смысле как-то в пространстве-времени от них отделяется. Отворачивается в смысле что больше не ввязывается в них, т.е. перестаёт считать их самостью - в отличие от непросветлённых существ, ум которых непрерывно считает то или это "собой", ввязываясь в тело, в чувства, в сознание, в объекты ума.


Конечно, отворачивается от скандх к _amataya dhatuya_.

----------


## Поляков

Кто знаком с текстами Pali Text Society, скажите что это за сутра MN 1.140 (насколько я понял указывают номер страницы, а не название). Собственно, оттуда:




> Ни тогда, ни сейчас, я не был нигилистом (vinayika), не бы тем, кто учит о полном уничтожении существования, а учил только о причине страдания и о его прекращении.
> 
> Both formerly and now, I’ve never been a nihilist (vinayika), never been one who teaches the annihilation of a being, rather taught only the source of suffering, and its ending.

----------


## Zom

> А почему не первые?


Потому что первые не говорят о разрушении, а говорят о том, что нет края.
Например, аналогично и в случае со второй арупа-джханой.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Кто знаком с текстами Pali Text Society, скажите что это за сутра MN 1.140 (насколько я понял указывают номер страницы, а не название). Собственно, оттуда:


Посмотрите тут в "sermon 20" по слову "Alaga". Эта сутта частично разбиралась бхикху Ньянанандой.

Кстати вопрос про "непроявленное сознание" также подробно разъясняется на примере многих сутт начиная с 7 лекции. К чему спорить? Лучше переводить помогайте.

Про сознание: если допустить, что оно уничтожается, то это также не верно, как считать, что Татхагата уничтожается после смерти. Ключевое слово "прекращается". В том же стихе (или весьма близком) Будда уточняет, что в этом прекращенном сознании, которое не закреплено на нама-рупе, все элементы и вообще всё - "held in check" - сдержано. Т.е. все "содержиться", но лишь как потенциал, который проявлен при соотв. условиях (тело, неведение и жажда, например). Это весьма тонкий момент. Предлагаю обсудить его по прочтении (а лучше переводе) всех Nibbana sermons.

----------

Zom (22.04.2009), Поляков (22.04.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Посмотрите тут в "sermon 20" по слову "Alaga". Эта сутта частично разбиралась бхикху Ньянанандой.


Спасибо. 




> Ключевое слово "прекращается".


Кстати в приведенном мной отрывке нет ничего про прекращение сознания, а есть про прекращение страдания.




> Т.е. все "содержиться", но лишь как потенциал, который проявлен при соотв. условиях (тело, неведение и жажда, например).


Подозрительно похоже на описание алайя-виджняны.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zom

Мне больше нравится аналогия про огонь, которую Будда приводит в качестве примера - и которая как раз обсуждается в 20-ой лекции.
Огонь - существо. Огонь есть - но только в силу причин (горючего). Когда горючее кончается, огонь гаснет - и нельзя сказать о том, что огонь куда-то скрылся, или же что какая-то частичка огня где-то вечно существует. Ну куда тут ещё яснее...

----------


## Топпер

Вот это как-раз и не ясно. Дело в том, что у индусов понятие об огне было принципиально иное, нежели у нас. Для нас угасание огня - это его *уничтожение*. Его небытие. А для древнего индуса с его верой в Агни и поддержкой священного огня, догорание огня означало переход пламени в иное состояние. И для них это не было небытием.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

В этой же 20й лекции хорошо объяснено и насчет уклона Будды на вопрос - существует/несуществует/ни существует.. .т.д. 
Будда не отвечал ибо эти 4 вопроса заданы неправильно, исходя из неправильных вглядов - любой ответ означал бы соглашение с одним из неправильных взглядов.




> Вот это как-раз и не ясно.


Я думаю ясно, ибо Будда не мог придерживаться такой точки зрения будто бы в огне есть некая сущность, которая во что-то там переходит.
Его аналогия предельно понятна. Вообщем-то тоже самое я и высказывал пару страниц назад в примере с песочным замком.




> Кто знаком с текстами Pali Text Society, скажите что это за сутра MN 1.140 (насколько я понял указывают номер страницы, а не название). Собственно, оттуда:.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


А... дак это Алагадуппама сутта  - её как раз цитировал в трэде о Сотапаннах. 

Вот как звучит эта строчка в переводе Тханиссаро бхикку:




> "As I am not as I do not teach, so have I been baselessly, vainly, falsely and wrongly accused by some ascetics and brahmans thus: 'A nihilist is the ascetic Gotama; He teaches the annihilation, the destruction, the non-being of an *existing individual*.'


Там же в сноске он поясняет это выражение на пали - One who speaks of doing away with a being that has existence in the *ultimate sense* (paramatthato), would actually be one who teaches the destruction of a being.  

То есть здесь речь идёт о тех брахманах, которые считают что существо существует в абсолютном смысле (читай - атман). И они, имея такие взгляды, обвиняют его в этом - на что он отвечает, что не учит такой доктрине, якобы АТМАН умирает.

----------


## Ersh

> Мне больше нравится аналогия про огонь, которую Будда приводит в качестве примера - и которая как раз обсуждается в 20-ой лекции.
> Огонь - существо. Огонь есть - но только в силу причин (горючего). Когда горючее кончается, огонь гаснет - и нельзя сказать о том, что огонь куда-то скрылся, или же что какая-то частичка огня где-то вечно существует. Ну куда тут ещё яснее...


Так же и нельзя сказать, что огня не существует - где-то он гаснет, где-то он возгорается. Отсюда - существует потенциальность возникновения возгорания. Она не существует где-то реально, и не существует, только  как идея или ноумен - она существует, поскольку есть вещества, способные к такого рода окислению. Вот это и есть Природа Будды - способность стать Буддой.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Подозрительно похоже на описание алайя-виджняны.


...



> Алая-виджняна, таким образом, является коренным сознанием (мула-виджняна), или, как говорят тибетцы, это есть «сознание — корень всего» (тиб. сем кюн жи/семс кюн гжи). Все остальные виды сознания (семивидное эмпирическое сознание) с их интенциональностью и содержаниями проистекают из алая-виджняны или, точнее, являются формами ее инобытия, ее превращенными формами (паринама). Но алая-виджняна никоим образом не Абсолют и не субстанция. Во-первых, как мы увидим позднее, алая-виджняна относится к уровню относительно реального, а не совершенно реального. Во-вторых, алая-виджняна представляет собой не покоящуюся, «пребывающую» субстанцию, а *континуум*, и тексты часто сравнивают ее с рекой или потоком. Естественно, что алая-виджняна, как и все проистекшее из нее, непостоянна (анитья) и мгновенна. В-третьих, алая-виджнян неизмеримо много: каждое живое существо с переживаемым им миром сводится к «своей» алая-виджняне, которая сама предлежит субъектно-объектной дихотомии.
> Источник "Введение в буддизм" Торчинов Е.А


Совсем не похоже.. Ниббана не изменяется и не пребывает, и не длится и не имеет континуумов вообще, и ничего в себе не содержит (см. тут) - не сокровищнийа она, но лишь своего рода "опора" для сансары, учитывая, что служит основой для мышления и волений существа (см. тут).

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Вот это как-раз и не ясно. Дело в том, что у индусов понятие об огне было принципиально иное, нежели у нас. Для нас угасание огня - это его *уничтожение*. Его небытие. А для древнего индуса с его верой в Агни и поддержкой священного огня, догорание огня означало переход пламени в иное состояние. И для них это не было небытием.


Бхикху Ньянананда, исследуя этот вопрос (а он бывший преподаватель палийского) написал, что огонь тогда воспринимали привязанным к своему топливу, а когда топливо догорало, то огонь освобождался.

А про "бесконечное светящееся сознание" тут аналогия весьма понятна на примере света (фотона). В нашем относительном мире (восприятии) он представляет из себя квант, который по сути нисколько не длится и его не нагонишь даже со скоростью света. Но если бы можно было лететь параллельно ему, то тогда он воспринимался бы как нечто движущееся (и даже справедливо не назывался бы движущимся) и не представлял бы из себя бесконечно-ограниченный квант. У него и массы уже не было бы (нет у него массы покоя) и вообще никакой ограничевающей и даже определяющей характеристики. Быть может это был бы своего рода "сверхквант", "сверкающий все со всех сторон", раз он неграничен ничем более. Но не буду в физику, а то сейчас, чувствую, понесет меня.. в заоблачные дали )

----------


## Топпер

> Бхикху Ньянананда, исследуя этот вопрос (а он бывший преподаватель палийского) написал, что огонь тогда воспринимали привязанным к своему топливу, а когда топливо догорало, то огонь освобождался.


т.е. всё равно не так, как мы.

----------


## До

> Потому что первые не говорят о разрушении, а говорят о том, что нет края. Например, аналогично и в случае со второй арупа-джханой.


Как вы поняли, что там Будда не говорит о разрушении, а говорит о том, что нет края? Написано нет конца, завершения (на пали там anantam). Вы считаете, что там Будда говорит о 6й джхане?

----------


## Zom

> Так же и нельзя сказать, что огня не существует - где-то он гаснет, где-то он возгорается. Отсюда - существует потенциальность возникновения возгорания.


Отнюдь. Пока есть неведение и жажда - огонь горит всегда. И пока есть это неведение, мы можем указать на этот огонь и сказать - вот он, этот самый огонь. Согласно Будде потенциальности возгорания не существует - иначе бы после ниббаны мы могли бы опять оказаться в сансаре. Или не мы - а новые существа. Но Будда отрицал такую возможность.




> Она не существует где-то реально, и не существует, только как идея или ноумен - она существует, поскольку есть вещества, способные к такого рода окислению. Вот это и есть Природа Будды - способность стать Буддой.


Верно - где-то реально в плане самосущего существования огня не существует. Однако огонь реально существует взаимозависимо - пока есть те самые вещества, способные к окислению. Огонь горит в реальности, и страдания мы испытываем в реальности. Это не "рога у зайца". Но я рад что вы поняли то, что существо как индивидуальность - лишь кажимость, и после париниббаны эта кажимость пропадает, ибо более никакой индивидуальности не сохраняется ни в каком виде. Об этом же я и говорил в примере с замком на песке. Он состоит из кусочков природы, и пока он есть - он индивидуален, и испытывает дуккху. Когда его смысло и кусочки природы разлетелись по пляжу - он как индивидуальность, как личность исчез - вот и пропало страдание. И более на песке "нельзя найти его след". 




> Как вы поняли, что там Будда не говорит о разрушении, а говорит о том, что нет края? Написано нет конца, завершения (на пали там anantam).


Ну вот как вы понимаете фразу "нет конца и края"? Вот точно также и я её понимаю.




> Вы считаете, что там Будда говорит о 6й джхане?


Хм... любопытный вопрос. Чем отличается это сознание от бескрайнего сознания 6-ой джханы...

----------


## До

> Сообщение от До
> 
> Как вы поняли, что там Будда не говорит о разрушении, а говорит о том, что нет края? *Написано нет конца, завершения (на пали там anantam*). Вы считаете, что там Будда говорит о 6й джхане?
> 
> 
> Ну вот как вы понимаете фразу "нет конца и края"? Вот точно также и я её понимаю.


Я спрашиваю как вы поняли, что там есть _такой смысл_? Там *нет* фразы "нет конца и края". Вы мне в ответ объясняете как читать фразу "_нет конца и края_", как будто бы там именно так и написано. Там сказано "without end (anantam)" - так вот, как вы в этом видите, что речь идет не про _окончание_, а про _край_?

----------


## Zom

До - мне уже смешно -)))

Вот вам - из последней версии Лингво -))))

*end* 1. 1) *конец, край*
_Put the platter at the end of the table. — Поставь блюдо на край стола._
_The school is at the south end of town. — Школа расположена в южном конце города._ 
_world's end — край света_

-)))

----------


## До

> До - мне уже смешно -)))


Да вам всегда смешно я уже привык.




> Вот вам - из последней версии Лингво -))))
> 
> *end* 1. 1) *конец, край*
> _Put the platter at the end of the table. — Поставь блюдо на край стола._
> _The school is at the south end of town. — Школа расположена в южном конце города._ 
> _world's end — край света_
> 
> -)))


Раз уж вам нравится Лингво, то вот продолжение этой статьи:

*2) конец, окончание*
_We stayed at the concert to the very end. — Мы сидели на концерте до самого конца._
*3) конец, исчезновение; смерть, кончина*
_Another world war could mean the end of civilization. — Еще одна мировая война могла бы означать конец цивилизации. He met an untimely end. — Его настигла безвременная кончина._

Вы утверждали:



> Потому что первые *не* говорят о разрушении, *а* говорят о том, что нет края.


Я спрашиваю вот что: как вы во фразе "without end" читаете, что там *не* говорится о разрушении (см. тут лингво: _конец, исчезновение, смерть, кончина_), *а* о том, что нет конца и края. Как вы это делаете? Поясните если можно.

Вы просто не дочитали статью в лингво?

----------


## Ersh

> Но я рад что вы поняли то, что существо как индивидуальность - лишь кажимость, и после париниббаны эта кажимость пропадает, ибо более никакой индивидуальности не сохраняется ни в каком виде.


Спасибо. Это у нас в первом классе проходят)))

Zom, извините, но Вы впадаете в крайность нигилизма. Индивидуальности, конечно, не сохраняется, ей негде сохраняться, но потенциал у других существ достичь Нирваны - сохраняется, и никуда не девается с "самоаннигиляцией" очередного Архата. Вы все время перескакиваете с материального плана на ментальный с легкостью необычайной, забывая, что ментального плана (а именно с ним и имеет дело учение Будды) - не сущеситвует в реальности, но и нельзя сказать, что его не существует, так как иначе, каков предмет практики буддизма?




> Согласно Будде потенциальности возгорания не существует


Я обожаю, когда Вы опять начинаете проповедовать Алмазную Сутру)))
"Ибо нет никакой возможности обрести аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи"...

Но тем не менее, у Вас есть возможность достичь Нирваны? Или я что-то не так понимаю?

----------

Ho Shim (23.04.2009), PampKin Head (23.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (23.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Телегу мы называем телегой, хотя никакой телеги в сущности не существует.  И это не мешает нам на телеге ездить.

----------


## Zom

> Zom, извините, но Вы впадаете в крайность нигилизма.


Никуда я не впадаю -) Чтобы мне впасть в нигилизм, мне нужно начать постулировать наличие постоянной вечной души, атмана, которая всегда была бы одной и той же в потоке живого существа. Если вы внимательно читали мои посты, то должны были бы отметить, что нигде про это я не писал -)




> но потенциал у других существ достичь Нирваны - сохраняется, и никуда не девается с "самоаннигиляцией" очередного Архата.


Я ничего не писал про потенциал других существ. Причем тут это?




> Вы все время перескакиваете с материального плана на ментальный с легкостью необычайной, забывая, что ментального плана (а именно с ним и имеет дело учение Будды) - не сущеситвует в реальности, но и нельзя сказать, что его не существует, так как иначе, каков предмет практики буддизма?


Можно с этого момента поподробнее? Что значит "ментального плана не существует"?
Что-то вроде "рогов у зайца"? Т.е. ум - это 100% иллюзия? Или что? Поясните.





> "Ибо нет никакой возможности обрести аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи"...
> Но тем не менее, у Вас есть возможность достичь Нирваны? Или я что-то не так понимаю?


Возможность достичь есть. Но возможности выпасть из ниббаны - нет.




> Я спрашиваю вот что: как вы во фразе "without end" читаете, что там не говорится о разрушении


Почему именно это значение? Видимо потому, что везде где я встречал такую фразу в английских текстах, имелось в виду именно это - "без конца и без края".

----------


## До

> Почему именно это значение? Видимо потому, что везде где я встречал такую фразу в английских текстах, имелось в виду именно это - "без конца и без края".


Именно какую фразу вы встречали в английских текстах? "_Без конца и без края_" - это русская фраза, она не могла встречаться в английских текстах.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Хм... любопытный вопрос. Чем отличается это сознание от бескрайнего сознания 6-ой джханы...


Тем, что сознание любой джханы основано на нама-рупе.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

Zom



> Чтобы мне впасть в нигилизм, мне нужно начать постулировать наличие постоянной вечной души, атмана, которая всегда была бы одной и той же в потоке живого существа. Если вы внимательно читали мои посты, то должны были бы отметить, что нигде про это я не писал -)


Как это? Нигилизм как раз и означает ее отсутствие, а вы как раз это и утверждаете, говоря о полном уничтожении существа.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Zom
> 
> Как это? Нигилизм как раз и означает ее отсутствие, а вы как раз это и утверждаете, говоря о полном уничтожении существа.


И правильно утверждает.

----------


## Zom

> Тем, что сознание любой джханы основано на нама-рупе.


А может ли бы так, что сознание джханы берёт объектом это самое бескрайнее сознание? 




> Как это? Нигилизм как раз и означает ее отсутствие, а вы как раз это и утверждаете, говоря о полном уничтожении существа.


Нигилизм, согласно Сутте О Неправильных Взглядах - это постулирование вечной души, некой индивидуальной отличной от всего самости, которая после смерти уничтожается. Я об этом уже говорил и приводил ссылки.
Покажите, где бы я утверждал о том, что:
a) есть такая душа или самость
б) эта самость уничтожается

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Нигилизм, согласно Сутте О Неправильных Взглядах - это постулирование *вечной* души..., которая после смерти *уничтожается*.


Выделения мои. Не кажется вам, что вечное не может уничтожаться по определению?

----------


## Zom

> Выделения мои. Не кажется вам, что вечное не может уничтожаться по определению?


Не может, конечно. В этом и ужас нигилизма - всегда было, а тут бац...

Каждый непросветлённый человек боится смерти именно по этой самой причине.
И именно поэтому меня и критикуют - покушаюсь ведь "на святое" -))

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Не может, конечно. В этом и ужас нигилизма - всегда было, а тут бац...
> 
> Каждый непросветлённый человек боится смерти именно по этой самой причине.
> И именно поэтому меня и критикуют - покушаюсь ведь "на святое" -))


По какой "этой самой причине"? Потому что вы строите логически бессвязные тезисы?  :Smilie: 

Кстати говоря, позиция "со мной спорят из за психологических проблем" является чисто спекулятивной, и если Шакьямуни говорил в подобном русле зная о ком конкретно, то вы, Зом, просто подражаете ему, совсем не в тему. И это во-первых не очень красиво, а во-вторых например ВАС можно равно обвинить например, что вы сводите дхарму к нигилизму ТОЛЬКО потому, что не можете справиться например бытовыми проблемами и пытаетесь обосновать их вытеснение.
Нравится?  :Smilie:

----------

Иван Ран (24.04.2009), Юрий Никифоров (23.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

Давайте по теме - а не на личности переходить.

Вам привести фрагмент сутты о Неправильных Взглядах, который подтверждает то, о чём я сказал выше? Может тогда отметите для себя, что является нигилизмом в Дхамме, а что не является.

----------


## До

> Тем, что сознание любой джханы основано на нама-рупе.


На какой рупе основанно сознание 5-8й джхан?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Мне больше нравится аналогия про огонь, которую Будда приводит в качестве примера - и которая как раз обсуждается в 20-ой лекции.
> Огонь - существо. Огонь есть - но только в силу причин (горючего). Когда горючее кончается, огонь гаснет - и нельзя сказать о том, что огонь куда-то скрылся, или же что какая-то частичка огня где-то вечно существует. Ну куда тут ещё яснее...


Кстати хороший пример. Огонь, прекрасно.
Однако возможно использование этого примера и в русле темы этого треда. Смотрите:
Огонь сам по себе не существует. Нет никакого Пламеня Васи, который возник и исчез - любой конкретный костёр, как мы знаем, является лишь выражением движения энергии в мире. Когда он загорается в силу причин, он НЕ возникает, а когда гаснет, НЕ исчезает. Представление о его возникновнии и исчезновении это примитивное представление, удобное, но упускающее полную природу огня за конкретностью. В действительности мы все знаем, что возникновение и сгорание огня это трансформации одной и той же энергии, которая переходит из одного состояния в другое, никак не увеличиваясь и не уменьшаясь, согласно закону о сохранении энергии. В силу причин и следствий, эта энергия сгущается и рассеивается в пространстве - что и кажется нам её возникновением и исчезновением. Но это лишь имена, которые присваивают невежественные люди в бытовых целях, нет возникновения и исчезновения. И страдание может возникать ТОЛЬКО ввиду непонимания, что огонь это свободная энергия, отождествления и привязанности к конкретному костру. Нет ложного отождествления -> нет привязанности -> нет страдания  -> нет возникновения  -> нет и исчезновения этой свободной энергии. Её природа вне единичности и множественности (проявления) и вне исчезновения (потому что вновь проявится, исчезнув), потенциальность и "кинетичность" это две стороны одной и той же её природы, никак не конфликтующие между собой. В проявлении она не покидает покой, в покое она не перестаёт появляться, причины и следствия не обуславливают её, по сути являясь лишь ограниченными представлениями о ней, пустыми именами. Для неё нет возникновения и нет прекращения. Конкретные костры неотрывны от единой энергии, которая даже не "рвётся" для проявлений, но при этом костры индивидуальны.

Видите, достаточно чуть чуть разуть глаза от буковок - вот и здравствуй махаяна и природа ума  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (23.04.2009), Иван Ран (24.04.2009), Илия (23.04.2009), Юрий Никифоров (23.04.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Давайте по теме - а не на личности переходить.


я вам лишь пример привел, который ясно показывает, что не стоит переходить на личности. рад, что вы пришли к этому же выводу.




> Вам привести фрагмент сутты о Неправильных Взглядах, который подтверждает то, о чём я сказал выше? Может тогда отметите для себя, что является нигилизмом в Дхамме, а что не является.


Приводите, почитаем. Будда ведь вряд ли делал высказывания с логическими ошибками, значит дело в вашей интерпретации как обычно.

----------


## Zom

> Когда он загорается в силу причин, он НЕ возникает, а когда гаснет, НЕ исчезает.


Вот тут сразу следует вас поправить - он НЕ возникает как самосущий, но он ВОЗНИКАЕТ как обусловленный - то есть нельзя сказать, что до этого *был* этот самый обусловленный огонь. Если бы вы так заявили, то это было бы равнозначно заявлению "А вот рога у зайца". Однако потом, когда огонь обусловленно возник - теперь можно сказать, что этот огонь есть. И это не будет равнозначно "А вот рога у зайца".




> Но это лишь имена, которые присваивают невежественные люди в бытовых целях, нет возникновения и исчезновения


И ещё раз - всё верно, но только с абсолютной точки зрения. А с относительной - возникновение и исчезновение ещё как есть. И именно за счёт этого относительного возникновения есть реально существующее страдание - которое тоже несамосуще, и тоже обусловлено - но вот оно, есть - прямо сейчас - и его следует погасить.




> Конкретные костры неотрывны от единой энергии, которая даже не "рвётся" для проявлений, но при этом костры индивидуальны.


Всё верно, полностью согласен, никаких расхождений.
И когда костёр гаснет - никакой индивидуальности этого конкретного костра найти более невозможно. С этим, я надеюсь, вы согласны? 




> Видите, достаточно чуть чуть разуть глаза от буковок - вот и здравствуй махаяна и природа ума


Ну вот видите - очень схожие у нас понимания - наверное, я надеюсь на это -)
Однако поясните мне - что всё-таки вы понимаете под природой ума? 

Насколько я знаю, согласно философии Махаяны, благодаря "этой самой природе ума" Будды и Бодхисаттвы могут взаимодействовать с миром в качестве своих "проявлений" - то есть у них вроде как индивидуальность не исчезает, не исчезает и восприятие, мышление и т.д. (ибо они могут услышать вас, помочь, передать знания и прочее). Однако, это противоречит этому самому примеру с костром. Ибо любое такое "проявление" означает очередное становление - что неизбежно ведёт к наличию дуккхи, страданий. А Будда говорил что такое "новое становление" невозможно.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.04.2009), Samadhi Undercover (23.04.2009), Иван Ран (24.04.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Вот тут сразу следует вас поправить - он НЕ возникает как самосущий, но он ВОЗНИКАЕТ как обусловленный - то есть нельзя сказать, что до этого *был* этот самый обусловленный огонь. Если бы вы так заявили, то это было бы равнозначно заявлению "А вот рога у зайца". Однако потом, когда огонь обусловленно возник - теперь можно сказать, что этот огонь есть. И это не будет равнозначно "А вот рога у зайца".


Я ещё раз повторю. Когда мы упускаем, что "огонь" это не то, обо что мы конкретно греемся например, не то, что мы разожгли и затушим, а непрерывная энергия, которая может быть вызвана причинами к ЧАСТНОМУ проявлению или исчезновению в разных местах - если мы это упускаем, то мы находимся в неведении о истинном положении дел. В ограниченный промежуток времени может быть это и не важно, но в принципе ведёт к страданию.
Так вот этот костёр, который мы видим - НЕ есть огонь, как непрерывная энергия. Это её отражение в нашем сознании, тк море её потенциальности нашими грубыми человеческими органами чувств не воспринимается. Мало того. Можно сказать, что обусловленные её проявления - есть обуславливания не ЕЁ, а наши. Мы видим то, на что заточены. Т.к. именно для нас важно начало и конец обусловленных проявлений огня - то в нашем сознании и существуют эти трансформации. Для энергии её модуляции потенциальности-кинетичности не меняют её природы, она не изменяется в сгущении и в рассеянии, как океан не меняется от наличия или отсутствия волн на нём.
То есть подводя итог, мой тезис - обусловленность есть не в природе огня, а в наших суждениях. Из за того, что мы цепляемся за один из аспектов проявленности (например от этого зависит наше выживание), возникает целая структура настроек сигнал-реакция на появление и исчезновения этого аспекта, в итоге мы и воспринимаем этот аспект как будто бы существующий сам по себе. Но это только наше суждение-фиксация. Наши мысли и восприятия, связанные с идеями, не могут ограничить природу в принципе, как например мнение одного человека само по себе не создаёт у другого этих качеств.




> И ещё раз - всё верно, но только с абсолютной точки зрения. А с относительной - возникновение и исчезновение ещё как есть. И именно за счёт этого относительного возникновения есть реально существующее страдание


Верно, есть. Но не является тем, чем оно кажется. Даже никогда не становится иначе чем в ложном восприятии.
Поэтому не само относительное возникновение ведёт к страданию, как вы там сказали, а принятие кажущегося за существующее. Упорство в неведение ведёт к страданию.
С точки зрения прекращения страданий имеет значение то, какими вещи поистину являются, а не то, какими они кажутся. Т.е. абсолютный смысл и применение его к кажущимся относительным проявлениям и ведёт к освобождению от неведения по их поводу, отрешенности, освобождению и т.д.
Если мы нацелены на прекращение страданий, мы должны опираться на истинное положение вещей. А если нам нужно привести вещи в какое то положение, то на относительное, но не стоит потом удивляться, что опора на относительное приводит к страданиям.




> И когда костёр гаснет - никакой индивидуальности этого конкретного костра найти более невозможно. С этим, я надеюсь, вы согласны?


Никакой индивидуальности костра найти невозможно и во время его горения.
Как вам такой тезис?  :Smilie: 




> Однако поясните мне - что всё-таки вы понимаете под природой ума?


Используя наш пример про огонь - это энергия, не возникающая и не прекращающаяся (т.е. вне этернализма и нигилизма), трансформации возникновения-бытия-угасания которой возникают иллюзорно.
Иллюзорно в смысле не как ошибка, а как номинальность. Которую можно принять за сущность и породить тем самым страдание, но сущностью номинальность при этом никогда не становится и действовать не может - поэтому нет необходимости её очищать, изменять, прекращать, она не имела становления. Для прекращения страдания необходимо лишь видить её как таковую. Нет ошибок, нет даже прекращения ошибок, есть успокоение по поводу всего этого.




> Насколько я знаю, согласно философии Махаяны, благодаря "этой самой природе ума" Будды и Бодхисаттвы могут взаимодействовать с миром в качестве своих "проявлений" - то есть у них вроде как индивидуальность не исчезает, не исчезает и восприятие, мышление и т.д. (ибо они могут услышать вас, помочь, передать знания и прочее). Однако, это противоречит этому самому примеру с костром. Ибо любое такое "проявление" означает очередное становление - что неизбежно ведёт к наличию дуккхи, страданий. А Будда говорил что такое "новое становление" невозможно.


Хороший вопрос. Чтобы не вдаваться в теоретизирование, изложу "по учебнику"  :Smilie: 
*Согласно махаяне Будды проявляются в мирах не выходя из нирваны.* То есть из успокоения.
Поскольку индивидуальность иллюзорна, а Будды преодолели неведение, то у них нет циклов возникновения. 
Поскольку нирвана это не место куда можно удалиться, а прекращение неведения, то Будды никуда и не девались, хотя существа, обусловленные неведением перестали их конечно воспринимать. Но! У некоторых существ есть связь с дхармой и даже "лично" с буддами, в ходе их практики обусловленность неведением уменьшается - и они могут постепенно всё более полно воспринимать Будд (которые напомню никуда не девались). 
Поскольку успокоение омрачений открывает к действию все благие качества, подобно тому, как рассеивающиеся облака открывают сияние и тепло солнца, то восприятие Будд существам КАЖЕТСЯ даянием освобождающего учения и даже действиями. Это происходит только в восприятии освобождаемых существ. С т.з. свободы от представлений о возникновении-угасании, которое есть у просветленного, он ничего не делает, просто существам в его присутствии становится "виднее" что препятствия и действия подобны иллюзии, и они тоже всё больше успокаивают свои "галлюцинаторные" самсарные импульсы. При этом они тоже никуда не деваются, потому что нигде и не были, проявленный мир в котором где то можно быть иллюзорен.

----------

Zom (23.04.2009), Иван Ран (24.04.2009), Пилигрим (24.04.2009), Юрий Никифоров (23.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Это её отражение в нашем сознании, тк море её потенциальности нашими грубыми человеческими органами чувств не воспринимается. Мало того. Можно сказать, что обусловленные её проявления - есть обуславливания не ЕЁ, а наши. Мы видим то, на что заточены. Т.к. именно для нас важно начало и конец обусловленных проявлений огня - то в нашем сознании и существуют эти трансформации.


Вот здесь мы с вами не сойдёмся, потому что с т.з. Тхеравады внешний мир существует реально, вне зависимости от нашего восприятия (см. соседний недавний топик - сколько споров уже было). Трансформации природы познаются нашим сознанием, это верно - но они функционируют не в нашем сознании, они отдельны, они внешни по отношению к нам. Мы можем их воспринимать, а можем не воспринимать - но они существуют вне зависимости от этого, согласно 5 законам природы, сформулированными Буддой. Напомню, что закон работы ума - лишь один из 5 этих законов.




> Поэтому не само относительное возникновение ведёт к страданию, как вы там сказали, а принятие кажущегося за существующее.


И то и другое ведёт. Однако, само непосредственное переживание страдания - реальность, а не "видимость". Страдание существует как реальная данность. Например, Будда испытывал боль тела, хотя был Буддой. 




> С точки зрения прекращения страданий имеет значение то, какими вещи поистину являются, а не то, какими они кажутся. Т.е. абсолютный смысл и применение его к кажущимся относительным проявлениям и ведёт к освобождению от неведения по их поводу, отрешенности, освобождению и т.д.


Верно. И как происходит это освобождение? Относительно сконструированные вещи (ум и тело) растворяются в природе, и таким образом прекращается страдание (ибо нечему больше познавать страдание и нечем).




> Никакой индивидуальности костра найти невозможно и во время его горения.


Можно. Относительная индивидуальность есть - и есть не как "рога у зайца", о чем я выше и сказал. В этой индивидуальности нет ничего самосущего и вечного - но обусловленная индивидуальность ещё как есть. Это и есть живые существа, и именно поэтому их и можно различить. Именно поэтому каждое живое существо само должно стремиться к освобождению, и именно поэтому одно просветленное существо не приводит в просветление все остальные существа как только освободится само.




> Которую можно принять за сущность и породить тем самым страдание, но сущностью номинальность при этом никогда не становится и действовать не может - поэтому нет необходимости её очищать, изменять, прекращать, она не имела становления. Для прекращения страдания необходимо лишь видить её как таковую.


Опять же здесь мы не сойдёмся, ибо дхаммы реальны (хоть и обусловлены), и несут в себе качества страдания. Ещё раз упомяну, что Будда испытывал физическую боль. Чтобы её не испытывать, ему приходилось входить в глубокое самадхи.




> Поскольку успокоение омрачений открывает к действию все благие качества, подобно тому, как рассеивающиеся облака открывают сияние и тепло солнца, то восприятие Будд существам КАЖЕТСЯ даянием освобождающего учения и даже действиями. Это происходит только в восприятии освобождаемых существ.


Вот тут можно поподробнее - что это за такие "глюки", которые являются тем, кто очищает свой ум? Ничего подобного в Палийском каноне вы не встретите.




> Но! У некоторых существ есть связь с дхармой и даже "лично" с буддами, в ходе их практики обусловленность неведением уменьшается - и они могут постепенно всё более полно воспринимать Будд (которые напомню никуда не девались).


Так индивидуальный след Будды остаётся или нет? Вот, говорят, там.. Далай-Лама проявление такого-то Будды. Тот-то проявление другого. Получается что остается какой-то относительный обусловленный фрагмент. Это вот не вяжется с Палийским Каноном.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот здесь мы с вами не сойдёмся, потому что с т.з. Тхеравады внешний мир существует реально, вне зависимости от нашего восприятия (см. соседний недавний топик - сколько споров уже было)


Абсолютная реальность - это 5 скандх (как говорилось в суттах). Про внешний мир речи не шло.

----------


## Zom

> Абсолютная реальность - это 5 скандх (как говорилось в суттах). Про внешний мир речи не шло.


Для внутреннего мира существа - да.
Однако это не означает, что вне внутреннего мира существа ничего нет.
Если было бы так, то тогда стоило бы одному достичь просветления, как Всё Сразу Стало Бы Просветлённым. Будда был бы своего рода Христом-Спасителем, например.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Для внутреннего мира существа - да.
> Однако это не означает, что вне внутреннего мира существа ничего нет.
> Если было бы так, то тогда стоило бы одному достичь просветления, как Всё Сразу Стало Бы Просветлённым. Будда был бы своего рода Христом-Спасителем, например.


Тогда почему внешний мир/миры не отнесены Буддой к "абсолютной реальности"? Типо, 5 скандх + внешний мир.

P.S. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZShTx...e=channel_page

----------


## Zom

> Тогда почему внешний мир/миры не отнесены Буддой к "абсолютной реальности"? Типо, 5 скандх + внешний мир.


Почему не отнесены - вполне себе отнесены.
Буквально на днях читал сутту где Будда говорит о том, что есть внешнее, есть внутреннее.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Почему не отнесены - вполне себе отнесены.
> Буквально на днях читал сутту где Будда говорит о том, что есть внешнее, есть внутреннее.


Это ответ на вопрос: почему внешний мир не отнесен Буддой к абсолютной реальности?

P.S. Мягкое вполне больше кислого. Почему? Я вот вчера читал: тапки мягкие.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> На какой рупе основанно сознание 5-8й джхан?


На "нама-арупе" )




> А может ли бы так, что сознание джханы берёт объектом это самое бескрайнее сознание?


Полагаю, что нет. Насколько я понимаю, оно должно избавиться от любых объектов, и только тогда сознание прекратиться (вместе с нама-рупой), становясь "without end", или "without surface" или "non-manifistative" и пр., где не находят опоры 4 элемента, нет длительности, континуумов и пр. Вообщем, Ниббана, но не "деятельная" и с полным необратимым уничтожением "существа",личности и вообще всего конструированного.

----------


## Zom

> Это ответ на вопрос: почему внешний мир не отнесен Буддой к абсолютной реальности?


Это ответ на вопрос, что отнесён.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это ответ на вопрос, что отнесён.





> When The Buddha teaches the Noble Truth of Suffering, He teaches the five aggregates; He teaches us to know and see the five aggregates. *Our human world is the existence of the five aggregates (panca vok&#224;ra bhava)*,  and unless we know and see the five aggregates, we cannot realize The Buddha's Teaching. This He explains in the `*Puppha Sutta*': 
> 
> And what is *the ultimate reality of the world* (*loke lokadhammo*) that the Tath&#224;gata has realized with perfect and complete knowledge?
> [1] Materiality	(r&#229;pa)[2] Feeling	(vedan&#224[3] Perception	(sa¤¤&#224[4] Mental formations	(sa&#239;kh&#224;r&#224[5] Consciousness	(vi¤¤&#224;&#245;a),
> bhikkhus, is *the ultimate reality of the world 
> that the Tath&#224;gata has realized with perfect and complete knowledge. 
> Having done so, He explains it, teaches it, proclaims it, establishes it, 
> discloses it and elucidates it.
> *
> When it is thus explained, taught, disclosed, analysed and elucidated by the Tath&#224;gata, if there is someone who does not know and see, how can I do anything with that foolish common person, blind and sightless, who does not know and does not see?


Как то речи не шло про внешние миры. Да и первая скандха как то во "внутреннее" не помещается.

----------


## Zom

Здесь речь идёт о внутреннем мире, но не о внешнем.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Здесь речь идёт о внутреннем мире, но не о внешнем.


У вас первая скандха в каком мире?

Не думал, что "Our human world" - это 5-ть моих скандх!

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Когда он загорается в силу причин, он НЕ возникает, а когда гаснет, НЕ исчезает.


Еще как исчезает. И ибольше не греет, не светит, не жжет. Нет больше возникновения того локального источника ионизации.




> Представление о его возникновнии и исчезновении это примитивное представление, удобное, но упускающее полную природу огня за конкретностью.


Его "природа" - обусловлена, и как все обусловленное она подвержена исчезновению.




> В действительности мы все знаем, что возникновение и сгорание огня это трансформации одной и той же энергии, которая переходит из одного состояния в другое,


"трансформации одной и той же энергии" - это равносильно "воду в ступе толочь". Энергии, хотя и переходят из одной в другую, что являются разными. Масса покоя не есть одно и то же, что масса движения, а кинетическая энергия не есть электрическая.




> И страдание может возникать ТОЛЬКО ввиду непонимания, что огонь это свободная энергия


В данном случае "энергия" - это страдание (жажда, желания, влечения и пр.), и когда она полностью устранена (а не преобразована в другой вид энергии), вот тогда "существо" (личность) после смерти тела разваливается и более никогда не собирается. См. эту сутту, где Будда ясно объясняет, что самоотождествление - суть таньха. И эту [U]сутту, где Будда объясняет, как существо разрушется, когда нет его основы - таньхи.




> Нет ложного отождествления -> нет привязанности -> нет страдания  -> нет возникновения  -> нет и исчезновения этой свободной энергии.


Есть ее необратимое "исчезновение", что называется угасание и преркащение всего конструированного. Нет более никакого активного компонента и компонента вообще (даже потернциально)




> Её природа вне единичности и множественности (проявления) и вне исчезновения


"Все сложенное обречено на разложение" ©




> Конкретные костры неотрывны от единой энергии, которая даже не "рвётся" для проявлений, но при этом костры индивидуальны.


.. воспринимая себя такими в силу своей омраченности и необратимо разрушаясь и исзчезая вслед за исчезновением омраченности.




> Видите, достаточно чуть чуть разуть глаза от буковок - вот и здравствуй махаяна и природа ума


Видим, что стоит дать даже ничтожную свободу утонченной жажде бытия, как сразу идет отход от "буковок" и от истинной Дхаммы.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Видим, что стоит дать даже ничтожную свободу утонченной жажде бытия, как сразу идет отход от "буковок" и от истинной Дхаммы.


Главное - не давать шанса жажде небытия.

----------


## Zom

> Полагаю, что нет. Насколько я понимаю, оно должно избавиться от любых объектов, и только тогда сознание прекратиться (вместе с нама-рупой), становясь "without end", или "without surface" или "non-manifistative" и пр., где не находят опоры 4 элемента, нет длительности, континуумов и пр. Вообщем, Ниббана, но не "деятельная" и с полным необратимым уничтожением "существа",личности и вообще всего конструированного.


Но зачем тогда говорить о том, что это сознание? Если оно ничего не познает, ничего не ощущает, ничего не воспринимает. Кроме того, если это = ниббана, тогда зачем вводить эту путаницу с каким-то сознанием? А если это сознание, имеющее характерные для сознания качества, то почему тогда бы не упомянуть о том, что в существе есть самость, индивидуальная душа - то есть этот самый ум существа, отличный от умов других существ, который очищается, а потом вечно кайфует. "Ленин всегда с нами"- или как пишет Пампкин - мир дружба жвачка -)) Также не совсем понятно тогда, как из обусловленного сконструированного ума получился необусловленный несконструированный. 

Кстати замечу, что Тханиссаро считает что этот ум = ниббана.




> У вас первая скандха в каком мире?


Все скандхи во внутреннем.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Все скандхи во внутреннем.


А во внешнем мире внутренней рупа-скандхи нет?

Нама - внутреннее.
Рупа - внешнее.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Поскольку нирвана это не место куда можно удалиться, а прекращение неведения, то Будды никуда и не девались, хотя существа, обусловленные неведением перестали их конечно воспринимать. Но! У некоторых существ есть связь с дхармой и даже "лично" с буддами, в ходе их практики обусловленность неведением уменьшается - и они могут постепенно всё более полно воспринимать Будд (которые напомню никуда не девались).


У Вас выходит, что Будда это не 5 кхандх, но что-то помимо них. А он это отрицал.




> При этом они тоже никуда не деваются, потому что нигде и не были, проявленный мир в котором где то можно быть иллюзорен.


Проявленный мир подобен иллюзии. То, что Вы его сейчас воспринмаете это 100% истина без тени иллюзии, чего не скажешь о воспиринимаемом (как об объекте, так и субъекте).

----------


## PampKin Head

> У Вас выходит, что Будда это не 5 кхандх, но что-то помимо них. А он это отрицал.


У меня не выходит. Просто именно вопрос о существовании внешнего мира - это один из ключевых моментов  в разнице между йогачарой и мадхьямикой прасангикой.

Радуга - это внешний мир? И в чем отличие радуги от того же троллейбуса?

P.S. http://lib.rus.ec/b/129530/read

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Кроме того, если это = ниббана, тогда зачем вводить эту путаницу с каким-то сознанием?


Сам не знаю. Не я это ввел. Но Будда прибегает к этому определению только отвечая на вопрос, "где не находят опоры..." и т.д. Он уточняет, что вопрос "где?" некорректен (Ниббана это не место) и поправляет на "в чем" не находят опоры 4 элемента и пр. В прекратившемся сознании. Нет условий - нет процесса. Нет процесса - нет конструкций.




> А если это сознание, имеющее характерные для сознания качества, то почему тогда бы не упомянуть о том, что в существе есть самость, индивидуальная душа - то есть этот самый ум существа, отличный от умов других существ, который очищается, а потом вечно кайфует.


Этот вопрос блестяще разобрал бхикху Ньянананда. То "сознание" нет имеет "характерные для сознания качества" - у этого феномена вообще нет качеств и длительности, которая сама суть конструкция.




> Также не совсем понятно тогда, как из обусловленного сконструированного ума получился необусловленный несконструированный.


А это не ум и не индивидуальная составляющая. Это Ниббана.




> Кстати замечу, что Тханиссаро считает что этот ум = ниббана.


Ум или сознание "without surface"?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> У меня не выходит. Просто именно вопрос о существовании внешнего мира - это один из ключевых моментов  в разнице между йогачарой и мадхьямикой прасангикой.
> P.S. http://lib.rus.ec/b/129530/read


Видно, что перевод sermons(ов) Вы забросили, а там этот момент разжеван донельзя. Мир не существует за пределами 6 чувственных сфер (не органов чувств, а чувственных сфер), являясь их конструктом, также как и сами чувственные сферы порождены "миром".

----------


## Zom

> А во внешнем мире внутренней рупа-скандхи нет?
> 
> Нама - внутреннее.
> Рупа - внешнее.


В Маджима Никае 140 (Дхату вибханга сутта) описывается, что *есть внутренний мир, а есть внешний*:

"



> Есть шесть качеств - качество земли, воды, огня, ветра, пространства и сознания.
> 
> И что такое качество земли? Качество земли может быть либо внутренним, либо внешним. И что такое внутреннее качество земли? Всё внутреннее - внутри самого себя, что твердое и прочное и удерживаемое [жаждой]: волосы головы, волосы тела, ногти, зубы.... т.д...  
> Теперь и внутреннее и внешнее качество земли - это просто качество земли. И на это следует смотреть и различать так: Это не я, это не мое, это не моя самость.


...далее аналогично с:
- водой
- ветром
- огнем
- пространством

А про сознание уже не говорится, что оно может быть внутренним и внешним.




> "Остается только сознание - чистое и яркое. И что человек познает сознанием? Он познает: приятное. Он познает: боль. Он познает: Ни боль, ни приятное.. т.д.


 *******




> Мир не существует за пределами 6 чувственных сфер (не органов чувств, а чувственных сфер), являясь их конструктом, также как и сами чувственные сферы порождены "миром".


Внутреннего мира нет за пределами 6 чувстсвенных сфер. Но ВНЕШНИЙ есть, о чем вышеуказанная сутта.

----------


## Zom

> Ум или сознание "without surface"?


Сознание без опоры, угу.




> Этот вопрос блестяще разобрал бхикху Ньянананда. То "сознание" нет имеет "характерные для сознания качества" - у этого феномена вообще нет качеств и длительности, которая сама суть конструкция.


Вот и я говорю - зачем было тогда говорить о том, что это сознание?

Я соглашусь с Бхикку Бодхи в этом вопросе - Будда говорил об этом сознании как о сознании, которое не ввязывается в скандхи, не считает их своими - в отличие от сознаний непросветленных. Это и есть ниббана-при-жизни, и именно так она и описывается. 

Но после смерти этого сознания нет, оно разрушается как непостоянный феномен (напомню, что в Абхидхамме любая читта, даже локуттара - это НЕ ниббана).
Вот есть Коххита сутта, где Коххита спрашивает дост. Сарипутту так:

С безостаточным прекращением и распадом шести чувственных опор (глаз, нос, ухо, язык, тело, ум) - остается ли после этого что-то ещё?

Тот отвечает - "Не говори так друг, это усложняет неусложняемое".

Почему бы ему было не ответить - "Конечно остаётся!! Сознание без края и опоры, освещающее всё вокруг... т.д... "  -)))

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> А про сознание уже не говорится, что оно может быть внутренним и внешним. (...) Внутреннего мира нет за пределами 6 чувстсвенных сфер. Но ВНЕШНИЙ есть, о чем вышеуказанная сутта.


Так мир проявляется по сути лишь в сознании, а не в полости глаза. Потому он и не может быть внутренним или внешним, как и сознание, если по логике.




> Почему бы ему было не ответить - "Конечно остаётся!! Сознание без края и опоры, освещающее всё вокруг... т.д... " -)))


Разрешите вопрос: где не находят опоры 4 элемента, нама-рупа, близкое и дальнее? Кстати вот неплохой материал. Почитаю.

----------


## Zom

> Так мир проявляется по сути лишь в сознании, а не в полости глаза. Потому он и не может быть внутренним или внешним, как это сознание, если по логике.


Воспринимается мир в сознании, верно - иначе никак не воспринимается.
Но вне сознания мир существует сам по себе, по своим законам, которых 5. (Будда их перечислял). Если бы мир был только в уме - то не нужно было бы перечислять эти 5 законов природы. Можно было бы сказать - есть закон работы ума, вот и всё.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Воспринимается мир в сознании, верно - иначе никак не воспринимается.
> Но вне сознания мир существует сам по себе


Вот она и ошибка - "сам по себе". Это как? Каков он в непроявленном состоянии?

----------


## До

> На какой рупе основанно сознание 5-8й джхан?
> 			
> 		
> 
> На "нама-арупе" )


Смешно да. Арупа же и есть нама, разве нет?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Вот здесь мы с вами не сойдёмся, потому что с т.з. Тхеравады внешний мир существует реально, вне зависимости от нашего восприятия


Да ради бога, пусть существует. 
В рамках разбираемой метафоры, огонь, как повсеместная энергия существует реально и вовне. Но для нас он только таков, каковыми воспринимают его наши чувства. А чувства у нас возникли не от балды, а как следствие неведения и борьбы за уменьшение последующего страдания, или по-другому сказать, попыток приспособления к нему.
Результаты наших восприятий возникают на основе к примеру реального огня как вселенской энергии, так скать "по мотивам", но как нереальные (с опорой на неведение и ограниченные привязанностью) видЕния. Мы видим фактически то, чего нет. Огонь как энергия не возникает и не прекращается, а мы считаем что возникает и прекращается, отождествляя своё видЕние, связанное с причинами, с тем, что в причинах лишь проявляется для нас самих.
А то, что поистине есть, огонь как непрерываемую энергию мы не видим, хотя вот даже думать об этом можем. Мало того, логично предположить, что и эта модель повсеместно-разлитой энергии далека от реальности огня, потому что тоже обусловлена нашей фиксацией аспекта энергии. Реальность конечно есть, но мы её не видим как есть, и с точки зрения того, что освободить нам надо не реальность(с ней и так всё в порядке), а наше нереальное вИдение, то в принципе всё равно, есть эта реальность вне нас или нет, это не принципиальный вопрос. Имеем дело мы всё равно только со своими восприятиями.

Для упрощения можно считать объекты "снаружи" существующими, если нас так волнует. Но вообще то все эти представления быстро рушатся, стоит хотя бы 15 минут пооставаться в понимании того, что "внутри и снаружи" это пустые категории, мгновенные движения мысли, которые связывают лишь последующие мысли, и никогда ничего "во внешней реальности".




> Трансформации природы познаются нашим сознанием, это верно - но они функционируют не в нашем сознании, они отдельны, они внешни по отношению к нам.


Фиксация результатов функционирования, нп "изменилось" и отдельность всё равно для нас остаются движениями нашего собственного ума и никогда для нас не бывают ничем другим. В примере с огнем у нас нет оснований говорить, что огонь изменялся в то время, когда загорался или гас костёр. Огонь как энергия оставался одним и тем же, изменения происходили в нашем восприятии, нацеленном на реагирование на узкий спектр его проявления. Скажем например, мы воспринимаем транс*форм*ации, потому что цепляемся за аспект формы. Но аспект формы пуст от самобытия, т.е. у реальности, например у огня, нет никакой собственной формы, это мы её условно приписываем. Условно приписали -> условно восприняли.
Если мы "отклеимся" от ложного представления и схватывания форм, логично предположить, что мы перестанем воспринимать трансформации. Если нет трансформаций, нет границ, нет внутреннего и внешнего. Не потому что они правда были и мы их прекратили, а потому что мы перестали настаивать на ограниченности своего восприятия, пытаться всё сводить к идеей, оказавшейся в результате например анализа, ложной. Форм и трансформаций никогда не было.




> И то и другое ведёт. Однако, само непосредственное переживание страдания - реальность, а не "видимость". Страдание существует как реальная данность. Например, Будда испытывал боль тела, хотя был Буддой.


И то и другое ведёт по вашему? Давайте рассуждать. Если некто, например Будда, мог испытывать физическую боль, а мог не испытывать, в зависимости от состояния своего ума, был он в дхьяне или нет - значит физическая боль не самосуща, а зависима. Будда сталкивался с одной и той же дхармой, но мог испытывать или не испытывать боль. Значит сама дхарма не несёт в себе никакой боли. Хотя боль, страдание конечно реальное переживание *для того, кто её испытывает*. Это его внутреннее переживание, связанное с состоянием его ума, а не внешней дхармой. Даже если она провоцирует это состояние, заставляет ум воспроизвести восприятие боли внутри себя, то это описывает причинённое и не осознающее состояние ума, а не качество дхармы.




> Верно. И как происходит это освобождение? Относительно сконструированные вещи (ум и тело) растворяются в природе, и таким образом прекращается страдание (ибо нечему больше познавать страдание и нечем).


Ну как бы правильно, но я бы уточнил на всякий случай.
"Относительно сконструированные" значит созданные умом. От того, какой у нас ум, "снаружи" ничего не создастся и не исчезнет. Как у вас это "Верно" сочитается с тхеравадой? И в какой природе они растворяются? По махаянски понятно, а вы с чем согласились?




> Можно. Относительная индивидуальность есть - и есть не как "рога у зайца", о чем я выше и сказал.


Конечно есть, как конкретный костёр. Но как мы видим из метафоры с огнем, возникновение костра не есть ограничение огня, а его погашение не есть освобождение огня. Ограничение и освобождение происходяи *с сознанием* огня/себя. Природа огня/ума свободна от наших представлений и не меняется от их изменений. Мы освобождаемся от ложных представлений и видим природу как она всегда и была. Заблуждение и освобождение от них с этой тз были кажущимися.




> но обусловленная индивидуальность ещё как есть. Это и есть живые существа, и именно поэтому их и можно различить. Именно поэтому каждое живое существо само должно стремиться к освобождению, и именно поэтому одно просветленное существо не приводит в просветление все остальные существа как только освободится само.


А вы не могли бы пояснить откуда взялась идея, что могло привести?
С т.з. непреходящей природы ума/огня освобождение от страданий происходит, повторюсь, путем оставлении ложных идей  о реальности, которая никогда не менялась, ни при входе в заблуждение, ни при выходе. С этой позиции объяснимо почему одно разотождествление с ложным НЕ прекращает другие, НО видит их как неначинавшиеся, нерождённые - огонь не ограничивался костром.
Однако различение существа/костра как отдельно существующего это нечто обратное. Как бы оно ни красиво мотивировалось, упорство в нём, являющимся сутью заблуждения, создаёт лишь карму продолжения заблуждения. Такой парадокс выходит. Для того, чтобы освободить индивидуальность, нужно перестать прикладывать усилия, связанные с индивидуальностью, в том числе и "прекратительные". Тк продолжать прекращать можно нечто существующее, а лишь сила представления о существующем порождает его последующее возникновение.
Так что борьба за прекращение индивидуальности и восприятия, боюсь, с точки зрения кармической логики, приводит только к порождению ещё более "твердой реальности" индивидуальности и восприятия, с которой ещё труднее бороться. Извините  :Smilie: 




> Опять же здесь мы не сойдёмся, ибо дхаммы реальны (хоть и обусловлены), и несут в себе качества страдания. Ещё раз упомяну, что Будда испытывал физическую боль. Чтобы её не испытывать, ему приходилось входить в глубокое самадхи.


Про боль Будды я там выше поотвечал,
а что касается снова дхамм, то они реальны в восприятии, их обусловленность прямо говорит об отсутствии их собственного, отличного от восприятия, существования. А значит качества страдания это обусловленность восприятия - связанная с его ограниченностью. Поддержание представлений и создаёт ограниченность ими. Оставление представлений соответствует состоянию вне обусловленности. Одно лишь такое присутствие в состоянии вне обусловленности прекращает волнения, самскары и тп и приводит к проявлению реального состояния ума, каким оно всегда и было.
Это мы почти до дзогчена добрались  :Smilie: 




> Вот тут можно поподробнее - что это за такие "глюки", которые являются тем, кто очищает свой ум? Ничего подобного в Палийском каноне вы не встретите.


Во-первых вы же спросили как там в Махаяне, а не о Палийском Каноне. Я попытался воспроизвести обоснование явления Будд существам в самсаре, о которых говорится в махаяне.
Во-вторых глюками я назвал самсарные импульсы, а видения Будд, дающих учение есть нечто обратное. Скажем, когда облака несколько рассеиваются, то можно видеть если не солнце, то его отражения, сияющие узоры на тучах - это даёт представление о чем то отличном от тьмы. Можно настраиваться. Вот вам и йидамы с дакинями. Главная же мысль была в том, что Будды не покидают нирваны давая учение, так же как солнцу не нужно никуда спускаться, чтобы осветить отдельные участки. Тучи и их завихрения это условия заблуждающихся существ, а не будд.




> Так индивидуальный след Будды остаётся или нет? Вот, говорят, там.. Далай-Лама проявление такого-то Будды. Тот-то проявление другого. Получается что остается какой-то относительный обусловленный фрагмент. Это вот не вяжется с Палийским Каноном.


Сам Далай Лама говорит что он обычный монах  :Smilie: 
С точки зрения понятия эманации, Далай Лама является отражением всепроникающего сострадания Авалокитешвары (у него ведь нет ограниченности, он Будда и вышел за её пределы) в наших кармических облаках, в нашем кармическом обусловленном вИдении. Так же как и мы сами с ручками, ножками, социальной и прочей обусловленностью тоже являемся отражением своего собственного истинного состояния в рамках кармических ограничений. В этом плане мы как тела и обусловленные умы тоже являемся эманациями, но не просветленными, а заблуждающимися, поэтому наше пристутсвие не открывает окружающих к освобождению, а если открывает, то низенько-низенько  :Big Grin: 
Далай Лама в этом смысле не является человеком и не рождался. Равно как и мы сами.
Обусловленный элемент, о котором вы говорите, находится не в Далай Ламе, а в нашем вИдении, он есть проще говоря наша карма. У нас карма человеческих существ с ручками и ножками, рождающимися из утробы. Поэтому когда нам в просвет между кармических туч проникает луч сострадания Авалокитешвары, мы воспринимаем его в рамках своего видения - как рождение из утробы, с ручками и ножками. Если мы освободим себя от ограниченности, мы будем видеть Авалокитешвару как Авалокитешвару и Далай Ламу как его отражение *в умах человеческих существ*. В нашем освобожденном восприятии Далай Лама может перестать выглядеть как милый монах в очках, а может приближаться к чему то типа изображений на танках или ещё более прямому, в зависимости от степени очищения нашего ума.

----------

Echo (23.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Вот она и ошибка - "сам по себе". Это как? Каков он в непроявленном состоянии?


Никакая не ошибка. Читайте сутту что я привел.
Будда говорит - есть качество твердости - внутреннее и внешнее.

Мы можем напрямую ощущать качество твердости - внутреннее качество. Мы знаем - каково это "твёрдо" - напрямую, без каких-то идей. А можем наблюдать качество твёрдости издалека, глядя на взаимодействие разных предметов - не познавая его напрямую. Т.е. качество твердости реально вне нашего его познания. Это качество рупа дхамм, которые реальны, и существуют не только в нашем сознании.

----------


## Zom

> А чувства у нас возникли не от балды, а как следствие неведения и борьбы за уменьшение последующего страдания, или по-другому сказать, попыток приспособления к нему.


Не совсем так. Чувства возникли за счёт того, что в мире появилась нама-рупа, которая контачит с внешним миром. А нама-рупа появилась не ради уменьшения страданий, а благодаря жажде (в том числе чувственных удовольствий).




> Реальность конечно есть, но мы её не видим как есть, и с точки зрения того, что освободить нам надо не реальность(с ней и так всё в порядке), а наше нереальное вИдение, то в принципе всё равно, есть эта реальность вне нас или нет, это не принципиальный вопрос. Имеем дело мы всё равно только со своими восприятиями.


С этим соглашусь.




> Скажем например, мы воспринимаем трансформации, потому что цепляемся за аспект формы. Но аспект формы пуст от самобытия, т.е. у реальности, например у огня, нет никакой собственной формы, это мы её условно приписываем. Условно приписали -> условно восприняли.
> Если мы "отклеимся" от ложного представления и схватывания форм, логично предположить, что мы перестанем воспринимать трансформации.


С этим не соглашусь. Формы есть, но не как самосущие, а как быстро-изменяющиеся. Если у нас будет мощное видение, то можно будет видеть, что формы непостоянны, а не то что их вообще нет, и что нет вообще трансформаций. Трансформации есть, ибо есть внешнее движение дхамм - их мгновенное появление, исчезание и взаимная обусловленность, которая и движет всем внешним (да и внутренним) миром.




> Если некто, например Будда, мог испытывать физическую боль, а мог не испытывать, в зависимости от состояния своего ума, был он в дхьяне или нет - значит физическая боль не самосуща, а зависима. Будда сталкивался с одной и той же дхармой, но мог испытывать или не испытывать боль. Значит сама дхарма не несёт в себе никакой боли.


Неправильно. Будда либо мог воспринимать её, либо нет. А боль как была, так и осталась. Вы можете закрыть глаза и не воспринимать мир. Но он всё ещё там - за вашими закрытыми глазами.




> Это его внутреннее переживание, связанное с состоянием его ума, а не внешней дхармой. Даже если она провоцирует это состояние, заставляет ум воспроизвести восприятие боли внутри себя, то это описывает причинённое и не осознающее состояние ума, а не качество дхармы.


Как раз-таки описывает её качество. Именно благодаря качествам дхамм мы и познаем мир - а не потому что "у нас такое сознание". Природа как мир или как космос - несёт в себе качества аничча-анатта-дуккха. Каждая частичка несёт в себе это. Всё страдательно - и поэтому в сансаре не найти счастья - а не потому что "так настроен ум".




> "Относительно сконструированные" значит созданные умом. От того, какой у нас ум, "снаружи" ничего не создастся и не исчезнет. Как у вас это "Верно" сочитается с тхеравадой? И в какой природе они растворяются? По махаянски понятно, а вы с чем согласились?


Не только умом. Тут и иные природные процессы задействованы - например закон наследственности, упомянутый Буддой, и физические законы мира - без них никак.
А согласился с фразой:

"С точки зрения прекращения страданий имеет значение то, какими вещи поистину являются, а не то, какими они кажутся."




> НО видит их как неначинавшиеся, нерождённые - огонь не ограничивался костром.


Как раз нет - очень даже видит. Почему Будда и стал проповедовать Дхамму. Рождение - реально (хоть и не самосуще). Реальны и страдания. То что Будда напрямую видит что процесс пуст - это не означает, что он видит, будто бы нет рождений существ. Ещё как есть.




> Так что борьба за прекращение индивидуальности и восприятия, боюсь, с точки зрения кармической логики, приводит только к порождению ещё более "твердой реальности" индивидуальности и восприятия, с которой ещё труднее бороться.


Не совсем понял что вы имеете в виду под этим. Если считать, что есть некое мнение, диттхи, о том, что есть самосущее я, которое должно перестать существовать - тогда да - это называется жажда-не-существовать, что ведет к рождению в мире арупа.. Но если такого взгляда нет, нет такой убежденности, то тогда усилия, направленные на практику прекращения тела и ума, то это ведёт к Освобождению.




> Обусловленный элемент, о котором вы говорите, находится не в Далай Ламе, а в нашем вИдении, он есть проще говоря наша карма. У нас карма человеческих существ с ручками и ножками, рождающимися из утробы. Поэтому когда нам в просвет между кармических туч проникает луч сострадания Авалокитешвары, мы воспринимаем его в рамках своего видения - как рождение из утробы, с ручками и ножками.


Ага - то есть по-иному говоря, природа сама ниспосылает нам Будду Шакьямуни, который в нашем представлении родился как человек - хотя на самом деле никогда им - человеком - и не был. Теперь примерно ясна схема процесса. Т.е. у нас созрела карма - и вот вам нате - кармический подарочек - уже-просветленный-учитель. То есть никакой личности бодхисттавы в таком случае, в прошлых рождениях, не было. Он просто взялся "из природы" и потом после смерти "ушел в природу" - будучи просто "чистым её проявлением по-причине-нашей-созревшей-кармы". То есть посути он родился даже не как существо - а как некий ... Святой Гомункул... минуя патичча-самуппаду. А вопрос - для чего такие неимоверные навороты? Чем плоха версия о том, что он был простым человеком и сам достиг просветления? Это раз. Во-вторых, есть неувязочка - получается что сам Будда наврал про свою жизнь, а наврать, будучи Просветленным, он не мог - ибо это клеша, загрязнение ума.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.04.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Еще как исчезает. И ибольше не греет, не светит, не жжет. Нет больше возникновения того локального источника ионизации.


Дубль двадцать два. Костёр это отражение огня в нашем восприятии. Огонь как огонь это повсеместно разлитая энергия, которая в зависимости от условий отражается или не отражается в нашем восприятии. Сама она при этом не возникает и не убывает, есть лишь наше видении её движения от одного условия сгорания к другому. *Рассеянная энергия тепла никуда не девается, закон сохранения энергии.* Собираются в кучку условия проявления энергии тепла - она "сгущается" и проявляется как костёр. Рассасываются причины, перестаёт проявляться. Сказать что огонь исчез, когда погас костёр это то же самое, что сказать, что я исчез, когда перестал отражаться в зеркале.
Жжение, тепло и тп качества не огня, а ограничений нашего восприятия. В сутрах, вам возможно легче сказать в палийских или махаянских, говорится что огонь например для людей как пламя, а для некоторых видов богов воспринимается как дом. Что думаете, они периодически становятся бездомными?  :Big Grin: 




> Его "природа" - обусловлена, и как все обусловленное она подвержена исчезновению.


Сами по себе элементы пусты от самобытия, и не могут содержать в себе самих одновременно причины возникновения и исчезновения, это взаимоотрицающие тенденции. Не могут эти тенденции существовать в одно время. Не могут и в отдельное, иначе это не один и тот же элемент.
Элементы имеют бытиё зависимое, в связи с их сознаванием. А вот обусловленое сознавание, ограниченное понятиями возникновения и исчезновения, рождающимися из тенденций желания и отвращения, вот оно в этих рамках видит и всё окружающее.
Так что не надо перекладывать  :Smilie: 




> "трансформации одной и той же энергии" - это равносильно "воду в ступе толочь". Энергии, хотя и переходят из одной в другую, что являются разными. Масса покоя не есть одно и то же, что масса движения, а кинетическая энергия не есть электрическая.


Я говорил про "сгущение и рассеяние" огня. Откуда из рассеянного не-огня возникает огонь? Кто ставит границу, когда рассеянный огонь перестаёт считаться огнем? Ivan_P как мерило вселенной?  :Smilie: 




> В данном случае "энергия" - это страдание (жажда, желания, влечения и пр.),


Видите ли, с точи зрения даяния учения о страданиях и освобождении от них логично всё говорится только об обусловленности. Но представление о том, что проявление имеет причиной ТОЛЬКО ОДНО жаждание исходит из недостатка. Недостаток создаёт "тягу", движение, становление и тп. Но это не единственная возможность, хотя она не прописана в палийском каноне. Например избыток может создавать тягу, никуда не двигаясь, в этом случае проявление не сопровождается страданием.
Энергия, кстати говоря, явление уравновешанное относительно недостатка и избытка. Иначе бы она или всё полотила или была бы поглощена.
Так что несмотря на то, что ограниченное понимание примера с огнём совпадает с вашей позицией про жаждание, но это отражает только позицию ограничения. Концепцию. Но мир вокруг нас и мы сами не являемся концептуальными, не является концептуальным и освобождение.




> и когда она полностью устранена (а не преобразована в другой вид энергии),


Я не предлагал ничего никуда преобразовывать. Мало того, я говорил о том, что стремление к преобразованиям и создаёт карму ограниченности и страдания.




> где Будда ясно объясняет, что самоотождествление - суть таньха....где Будда объясняет, как существо разрушется, когда нет его основы - таньхи.


Видите ли, из ваших слов 
"самоотождествление - суть таньха; нет таньхи - нет существа" следует что существо и есть самоотождествление.
Но из этого следует, что для "разрушения" самоотождествление по вашему должно перестать быть самим собой. Но функция самоотождествления - самоотождествляться. Нет иных. Вы сами сказали. Самоотождествление не может остановить само себя, иначе в самоотождествлении должно быть уже заранее зашита возможность неотождествления. *Но тогда это не самоотождествление*, а и то и другое, или ни то ни другое, и неизвестно что ещё. По логике Нечто, могущее быть и С. и не-С. не определяется ни тем, ни другим.
То есть ум, То, назовите как угодно - ни есть ни существование, ни несуществование, ни сукха, ни дукха, ни таньха, ни прекращение. Ни их комбинации. Хотя прекращение таньха может повлечь прекращение страдания, то, что имеет возможность прекратить или ввязывается ни становится тем или другим, ни возникает, ни прекращается само. У него только меняются или прекращаются отождествления.
Таким образом есть самоотождествление и прекращение, но существо не есть ни самоотождествление, ни прекращение, ни 4 комбинации. Логика.





> Видим, что стоит дать даже ничтожную свободу утонченной жажде бытия, как сразу идет отход от "буковок" и от истинной Дхаммы.


Я бы и вам предложил перестать заочно обесценивать аргументы собеседников, пользуясь чужими психологическими проекциями. Вы сначала обоснуйте свои аргументы, а потом посомтрим кто что жаждал. Потому что ведь вам эмоциональных ограничений никто не приписывает, из вежливости. Почему же вы себе позволяете? Не надо.

----------

Echo (23.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Видно, что перевод sermons(ов) Вы забросили, а там этот момент разжеван донельзя. Мир не существует за пределами 6 чувственных сфер (не органов чувств, а чувственных сфер), являясь их конструктом, также как и сами чувственные сферы порождены "миром".


А мужики то в Гомане и не знают, что дети непростые, такие подросли...

P.S. Такой момент: если внешний мир реален, то в каком направлении надо строить направить звездолет, чтобы попасть вот в этом теле в мир дэвов или асуров? Где, так сказать, Шабольба? 

Если туда - проблемы, то где копать, чтобы попасть в реальный адский мир? Я так помню, горнопроходческий щит надо подогнать в Бодх-Гая, осталось определиться с ойджанами, насколько глубоко рыть, чтобы найти очередной реальный мир.

----------

Echo (23.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Будда говорит - есть качество твердости - внутреннее и внешнее.


Внешнее качество твердости есть, но оно не существует нигде, помимо восприятия (сенсорного или зрительного).




> Т.е. качество твердости реально вне нашего его познания.


За пределами чувственных сфер качества твердости никак себя не проявляет, как некое качество, иначе оно "само в себе" получается - субстанция.




> Это качество рупа дхамм, которые реальны, и существуют не только в нашем сознании.


Я не соглашусь с этим. Дхаммы - это "свойство", проявляющееся только в сознании. Выключите свой монитор, отодвинтесь от клавиатуры и попробуйте представить, в каком виде существует форум вне экрана. Свои "свойства" он обретает лишь в мерцаниях (дхаммах) экрана.




> Формы есть, но не как самосущие, а как быстро-изменяющиеся. Если у нас будет мощное видение, то можно будет видеть, что формы непостоянны, а не то что их вообще нет


И тут не соглашусь. Форменное и бесформенное - это тоже составные "явления". Они лишь проекция на сознание. Как реальных трехмерных объектов их нет. Они кажутся трехмерными, когда нет глубокой осознанности на зрительном сознании.

----------

Echo (23.04.2009), Samadhi Undercover (23.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Ну а по поводу реальности рупа-калап. Эта "реальность" обусловлена "точностью" "измерительного инструмента", созерцающего их возникновение-пребывание-исчезновение.

Видение возникновения тех же рупа-калап избавляет от крайности нигилизма, видение исчезновения рупа-калап избавляет от крайности этернализма. Таким образом устанавливается Срединный путь относительно рупы.

Причем все эти разговоры о калапах и моментах сознания лишены всякого смысла вне процесса восприятия. И глубина постижения реальности обусловлена именно функциональными свойствами оного.

----------

Echo (23.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Внешнее качество твердости есть, но оно не существует нигде, помимо восприятия (сенсорного или зрительного).





> За пределами чувственных сфер качества твердости никак себя не проявляет, как некое качество, иначе оно "само в себе" получается - субстанция.


И как вы тогда объясните, что объекты прявляют данное качество, влияя друг на друга, вне вашего восприятия?




> Я не соглашусь с этим. Дхаммы - это "свойство", проявляющееся только в сознании. Выключите свой монитор, отодвинтесь от клавиатуры и попробуйте представить, в каком виде существует форум вне экрана. Свои "свойства" он обретает лишь в мерцаниях (дхаммах) экрана.


Вы доказываете, что "кина помимо картинки на экране" нет -) 
Но так это и так понятно. Однако вы лучше не на форум посмотрите - а на свой выключеный монитор. И посмотрите, как он прекрасно стоит на вашем столе - вне зависимости от того, воспринимаете вы это, или нет! -))




> Форменное и бесформенное - это тоже составные "явления". Они лишь проекция на сознание.


Да уж..  как говорит наш аджан -  "хитрил хитрил, и сам себя перехитрил" -))

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Сказать что огонь исчез, когда погас костёр это то же самое, что сказать, что я исчез, когда перестал отражаться в зеркале.


Исчезла ионизация воздуха, которая имела быть при обпределенной температуре. Ионизация (пламя) - это кхандхи. Жар - это жажда, суть существо. С прекращением жара прекращается и огонь. Локальный источник ионизации был (мнился себе) индивидуальным. После того, как ионизация прекратилась, прекратился и костер. Нет больше никакого потенциала того пламени. Нет больше тех ионизированных потоков воздуха. Они утратили свое свойство "движения" (температуры). Был огонь, и нет огня, и даже памяти о его индивидуальности негде не содержится.




> Сами по себе элементы пусты от самобытия, и не могут содержать в себе самих одновременно причины возникновения и исчезновения, это взаимоотрицающие тенденции.


Вообще-то именно одновременное сосуществование этих тенденций и являет пустотность всего, и любой Сотапанна, постигший суть Дхаммы ("все, подверженное возникновению, подвержено полному исчезновению") постигает ее именно "препарировав" своей осознанностью элементарный аспект бытия - дхамму,  инапрямую постиг, что возникновение это одновременно и исчезновение. Потому дхамма и проявлена. И пуста.




> Я говорил про "сгущение и рассеяние" огня. Откуда из рассеянного не-огня возникает огонь? Кто ставит границу, когда рассеянный огонь перестаёт считаться огнем? Ivan_P как мерило вселенной?


Огонь перестает быть огнем когда утрачивает жар и, как следствие, свою ионизацию (пламя-кхандхи). Вы не отличаете ионизированный воздух от обычного?




> Видите ли, с точи зрения даяния учения о страданиях и освобождении от них логично всё говорится только об обусловленности. Но представление о том, что проявление имеет причиной ТОЛЬКО ОДНО жаждание исходит из недостатка. Недостаток создаёт "тягу", движение, становление и тп. Но это не единственная возможность, хотя она не прописана в палийском каноне. Например избыток может создавать тягу, никуда не двигаясь, в этом случае проявление не сопровождается страданием.


Оперируя терминами "недостаток-избыток" Вы подпадаете под крайности, потому что под этими понятиями подразумевается нечто реальное, самосущее, чего может быть избыток или недостаток. Я могу представлять некий иллюзорный вкус и жаждать его, испытывая недостаток, но сколько бы я его не вкушал, я не испытаю переизбытка, потому что он чистой воды обусловленная иллюзия. У Вас же выходит не иллюзия, но реальная нехватка чего-то реального, что можно даже перебрать.

Далее. Жажда - это не "недостаток чего-то". Это влечение, наслаждение, стремление. Некоторые, когда нечего делать, подходят к холодильнику, дабы пожевать что-нибудь, или выходят прогуляться. Но они это делают не из-за недостатка питательных веществ или свежего воздуха, а потому, что не видят, что в данный момент им может принести удовлетворенность, кроме этого. Потому всю Вашу логическую цепочку, основанную не "недостатке-переизбытке", я не беру во внимание. Это не понимание сути Патичасамуппады.




> Энергия, кстати говоря, явление уравновешанное относительно недостатка и избытка. Иначе бы она или всё полотила или была бы поглощена.


Вам лучше не иползовать примеры, основанные на физике энергий, потому как у Вас превратное ее понимание. Энергия, это явление, не уравновешанное относительно недостатка и избытка. Атомная энергия внутри реактора переходит в тепловую и в конце концов в электрическую, но последние две энергии никак не уравновешивают атомную. Они или просто есть, или просто нет. Нет между ними промежуточного состояние, которое могло бы быть связующим звеном, обеспечивающим равновесие. Как вода не уравновешивается льдом, так и лед не уравновешивается водой. Это два разных состояния. Между ними Вы не найдете никакого уравновешивающего агрегатного состояния.




> Так что несмотря на то, что ограниченное понимание примера с огнём совпадает с вашей позицией про жаждание, но это отражает только позицию ограничения.


Позицию ограничения Вашего понимания. А вернее, желание иного понимания, нежели однозначно данное Буддой в суттах Канона.




> Видите ли, из ваших слов 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				"самоотождествление - суть таньха; нет таньхи - нет существа" следует что существо и есть самоотождествление.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Нет. Оно просто должно перестать быть.




> Но функция самоотождествления - самоотождествляться.


Нет такой "функции самоотождествления". Это побочный эффект жажды\восприятия.




> Вы сами сказали. Самоотождествление не может остановить само себя, иначе в самоотождествлении должно быть уже заранее зашита возможность неотождествления. *Но тогда это не самоотождествление*, а и то и другое, или ни то ни другое, и неизвестно что ещё. По логике Нечто, могущее быть и С. и не-С. не определяется ни тем, ни другим.
> То есть ум, То, назовите как угодно - ни есть ни существование, ни несуществование, ни сукха, ни дукха, ни таньха, ни прекращение. Ни их комбинации. Хотя прекращение таньха может повлечь прекращение страдания, то, что имеет возможность прекратить или ввязывается ни становится тем или другим, ни возникает, ни прекращается само. У него только меняются или прекращаются отождествления.
> Таким образом есть самоотождествление и прекращение, но существо не есть ни самоотождествление, ни прекращение, ни 4 комбинации. Логика.


Вся эта логика не верна в корне. Корень указан выше. Настоящая логика дана в приведенных мной выше суттах про детей и песочные замки. Еще раз привожу ее ниже.




> Я бы и вам предложил перестать заочно обесценивать аргументы собеседников, пользуясь чужими психологическими проекциями. Вы сначала обоснуйте свои аргументы, а потом посомтрим кто что жаждал. Потому что ведь вам эмоциональных ограничений никто не приписывает, из вежливости. Почему же вы себе позволяете? Не надо.


Мои аргументы - это даже не мои аргументы. Это слова Будды, что дошли до нас в суттах. Одна только эта сутта отвечает на все это ваше сообщение.

----------


## Zom

> Одна только эта сутта отвечает на все это ваше


Кстати, любопытно, что эта сутта тоже сравнивает живое существо с песочным замком -)

----------


## Ersh

> Никуда я не впадаю -) Чтобы мне впасть в нигилизм, мне нужно начать постулировать наличие постоянной вечной души, атмана, которая всегда была бы одной и той же в потоке живого существа. Если вы внимательно читали мои посты, то должны были бы отметить, что нигде про это я не писал -)


Нет, это как раз другая крайность - теизма. А крайность нигилизма - это как раз про полное уничтожение.





> Я ничего не писал про потенциал других существ. Причем тут это?


Понятное дело, что не писали, Вы это упускаете из виду, как будто есть какой-то кто-то  отдельны, кто чего-то достигает.




> Можно с этого момента поподробнее? Что значит "ментального плана не существует"?
> Что-то вроде "рогов у зайца"? Т.е. ум - это 100% иллюзия? Или что? Поясните.


Это к тому, что материального выражения ума Вы предоставить не можете, но его деятельностью пользуетесь.




> Возможность достичь есть. Но возможности выпасть из ниббаны - нет.


Так кто достигает Ниббаны, если все - иллюзия? Кто не имеет возможности выпасть из Ниббаны? Если нет никого, кто бы пребывал в Ниббане (аннигилировал) - где эта Ниббана? Нет ее, такая же иллюзия? Или как?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> И как вы тогда объясните, что объекты прявляют данное качество, влияя друг на друга, вне вашего восприятия?


Я уже ничего не хочу объяснять. За меня это прекрасно сделал Будда. Вы говорите "И как вы тогда объясните, что объекты прявляют данное качество, влияя друг на друга, вне вашего восприятия?". Вне нашего восприятия объекты - не объекты, и они никак не проявляют сами по себе свои качества, и никак не влияют друг на друга, исходя из того, что их просто нет вне восприятия. Нет форума вне монитора. Нет цвета вне зрительного сознания. Нет заката и рассвета, света и темноты, как таковых. То, что для Вас является радугой, то для собаки просто более светлые и темные полосы. И что для Вас является твердым и холодным льдом, то для природы является ни твердым, ни жидким, ни холожных - никаким. Просто взаимозависимость, просто суть мироздания, просто "бороздки", которые только лишь в контакте с иглой проигрывателя рождают музыку, и более того, сами несут в себе эту "иглу проигрывателя". Сами санкхары несут в себе жажду, как хвост кота несет разряды статического электричества.




> Да уж..  как говорит наш аджан -  "хитрил хитрил, и сам себя перехитрил" -))


Передайте, пожалуйста, Аджану мое почтение.




> "Those beings that go to realms of form,
> And those who are settled in formless realms,
> Not understanding the fact of cessation,
> Come back again and again to existence.
> 
> Those who, having comprehended realms of form,
> Do not settle in formless realms,
> Are released in the experience of cessation,
> It is they that are the dispellers of death.
> ...


Прошу прощение, что без перевода. Суть, что рупа и арупа - это *сконструированные умом* понятия (об объектах). Ниббана вне характеристики бесформенного (как и форменного). Будь бесформенное чем-то само-собой разумеющимся и само в себе пребывающее, то была бы бесформенная субстанция - это раз; и Ниббана была бы одним из бесформенных достижений - это два.

----------

Echo (24.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

Давайте для начала - ответьте на этот вопрос:




> Нет, это как раз другая крайность - теизма. А крайность нигилизма - это как раз про полное уничтожение.


Полное уничтожение чего?
Что в вас есть такое, что можно уничтожить?
Вы вообще - это что? -)

----------


## Zom

> Вне нашего восприятия объекты - не объекты, и они никак не проявляют сами по себе свои качества, и никак не влияют друг на друга, исходя из того, что их просто нет вне восприятия.


Правильно ли я вас понимаю, что если вы не воспринимаете вазу, которая стоит у меня на кухне, то её нет в реальном мире, подобно тому, как в мире нет "рогов у зайца".. ?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Правильно ли я вас понимаю, что если вы не воспринимаете вазу, которая стоит у меня на кухне, то её нет в реальном мире, подобно тому, как в мире нет "рогов у зайца".. ?


Не правильно ) Это весьма тонкий момент. То, что мы с Вами воспринимает как вазу и кухню, то Араханты воспринимают лишь как восприятие. А то, что Ваза у Вас от этого не растворяется в кухне, это результат работы взаимозависимости, которая одна на всех, и которая сама являет собой и пластинку, и иглы проигрывателя в самой своей структуре. Музыки вне контакта нет. Мира вне контакта нет. Вне контакта Ваша ваза - не ваза, и вообще не объектов, и не нечто обладающее формой и твердостью. Объектов, как реальных вещей вообще нет. Есть восприятие. Когда воспринимаются объекты, тогда есть сансара. Когда воспринимается восприятие - тогда это "Ниббана с остатком", которая необратимо перейдет в "Ниббану без остатка", как только контакт будет прерван разложением условий, его образующих.

----------


## Zom

> Вне контакта Ваша ваза - не ваза и вообще не один из объектов.


Я бы сказал попроще - вне контакта я вазы не вижу. Но это не значит что это НЕ ваза, или что вазы НЕТ, или что у неё нет конкретных, присущих ей свойств. Потому что воду она прекрасно в себе умещает. А вот дуршлаг, что висит рядом с ней, воду не держит ни в какую - хоть завоспринимайся.

----------


## Ersh

> Давайте для начала - ответьте на этот вопрос:
> 
> 
> 
> Полное уничтожение чего?
> Что в вас есть такое, что можно уничтожить?
> Вы вообще - это что? -)


Не знаю, это Вы пишете про полное уничтожение всего в Ниббане. А теперь меня спрашиваете...

----------


## Zom

> Не знаю, это Вы пишете про полное уничтожение всего в Ниббане. А теперь меня спрашиваете...


Так вот и я хочу узнать в чём вы меня упрекаете. Что я такого ценного в ниббане уничтожаю -) ...

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Я бы сказал попроще - вне контакта я вазы не вижу. Но это не значит что это НЕ ваза, или что вазы НЕТ, или что у неё нет конкретных, присущих ей свойств. Потому что воду она прекрасно в себе умещает.


Это равносильно сказать: "вне пластинки я музыки не услышу. Но это не значит, что музыки вне пластинки НЕТ, или что у неё нет конкретных, присущих ей свойств нот без иглы проигрывателя. Потому что ноты она прекрасно в себе умещает, даже когда не воспроизводится."

Zom. Ваза не содержит твердости и формы. Напротив, эти твердость и форма искусно иметируются сознанием, вследствие чего Вы называете данные локальные явления "вазой". Однако суть сознания - контакт. Вы не найдете вазы вне сознания, и пространства кухни Вы не найдете вне сознания, и вообще "внешнего мира" не найдете вне сознания, как не найдете лабиринта игры Doom вне плоскости монитора. Почему эта игра сетевая - другой разговор, но отделять пространство лабиринта от частоты разрядов процессора и мерцания экрана - значит испытывать моральную боль, отчаяние и смертельный ужас всякий раз, как тебя в той игре подстрелили. Или огорчаться, когда ваза, наконец, разобъется.

----------


## Ersh

> Так вот и я хочу узнать в чём вы меня упрекаете. Что я такого ценного в ниббане уничтожаю -) ...


Я Вас упрекаю? Помилуйте... Где я пишу, что Вы что-то ценное в Ниббане уничтожаете?)))
Я пишу, что Ваше понимание о Ниббане, как об уничтожении чего-то у кого-то и кем-то  односторонне, нигиличстично, и противоречит даже Тхераваде.

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (24.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Кстати, тут давеча обсуждалось "сознание без признаков" как  эпитет Ниббаны. В приведенной Вами, Zom, сутте как раз нашел сходство с сознанием 4ой джханы (There remains only equanimity: pure & bright, pliant, malleable, & luminous.), которое может быть преобразовано, например, в сознания арупа-джхан или, постигнув их конструированную природу, способно сразу положить конец всем санкхарам. Нужно будет в этом моменте лучше разобраться.. Важный момент.

----------


## Zom

Музыка действительно подобна иллюзии, как и компьютерная игра, - всё это действительно конструкт ума - но этот конструкт основан на *реальных* абсолютных качествах материи. 

Эти реальные качества материи различимы - это твердость, движение, температура и сцепление. Будда говорил о том, что это качества конечной, абсолютной реальности. Именно этими качествами и обладает материя - и все объекты внешнего мира несут в себе комбинацию этих элементов. Именно их в той или иной форме вы воспринимаете, и именно на их основе вы выстраиваете свои "иллюзорные картинки".




> Я Вас упрекаю? Помилуйте... Где я пишу, что Вы что-то ценное в Ниббане уничтожаете?)))
> Я пишу, что Ваше понимание о Ниббане, как об уничтожении чего-то у кого-то и кем-то односторонне, нигиличстично, и противоречит даже Тхераваде.


И это называется "не упрекаю" -)
Покажите - где вы увидели, что я понимаю ниббану как "уничтожение чего-то у кого-то и кем-то" ?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Музыка действительно подобна иллюзии, как и компьютерная игра, - всё это действительно конструкт ума - но этот конструкт основан на *реальных* абсолютных качествах материи.


Раз твердость - конструкт, то как Вы можете писать про нее, как о "реальной" и "абсолютной"? Тогда найдите ее в Ниббане ) 




> Будда говорил о том, что это качества конечной, абсолютной реальности.


Пожалуйста, приведите источник. Я располагаю лишь источниками, где он говорит, что мир не содержится нигде, помимо контакта.

Хотелось бы еще спросить: что такое твердость вне контакта? В чем она содержиться и что из себя представляет? Что из себя представляет "мир" вне контакта?

----------


## Ersh

> И это называется "не упрекаю" -)
> Покажите - где вы увидели, что я понимаю ниббану как "уничтожение чего-то у кого-то и кем-то" ?


До этого момента - не упрекал.




> Поэтому можно сколько угодно спекулировать насчёт наличия некоего "Изначального Ума" - но если после смерти этот "ум" и остаётся, то вышеуказанным не обладает.
> С этой точки зрения абсолютно не важно, есть какой-то ум или его нет - есть что-то, или ничего нет вообще. Но вот попытка "оставить хоть что-то после париниббаны" чревата длительной стагнацией в практике.





> Мы в сансаре с безначальных времён, так сказать. И за это время, как говорил Будда, мы "наполняли своими костями кладбища так много раз, что если сложить все кости, то они будут куда выше, чем гора Сумеру".
> 
> Вот почему и нужно положить конец всему этому. Хватит костями наполнять, так сказать, кладбища-то.


Непонятно, откуда такое нежелание наполнять костями кладбища... Чем это так мучительно? И если нет никакого Zom-а - кто будет обретать Ниббану? Обладает ли Zom способностью стать Буддой?

----------


## До

> Сообщение от Ivan_P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от До
> ...


Нет такого понятия _нама-арупа_, есть _нама-рупа_.
Арупа, это синоним нама.
Так вот вопрос - на какой рупе основано сознание арупа джхан?
Приведите, если можно, утверждение Будды, что бесформенные (т.е. умственные) джханы основаны на нама-рупе.

----------


## До

> Будда говорит - есть качество твердости - внутреннее и внешнее.
> 
> *Мы можем напрямую ощущать качество твердости - внутреннее качество*. Мы знаем - каково это "твёрдо" - напрямую, *без каких-то идей*. А можем наблюдать качество твёрдости издалека, глядя на взаимодействие разных предметов - не познавая его напрямую. Т.е. качество твердости реально вне нашего его познания. Это качество рупа дхамм, которые реальны, и существуют не только в нашем сознании.


Будда говорит, но то, что вы пишете дальше это уже, к сожалению, домыслы.

Вы сами цитировали сутту:



> _"И что такое внутреннее качество земли? Всё внутреннее - внутри самого себя, что твердое и прочное и удерживаемое [жаждой]: волосы головы, волосы тела, ногти, зубы.... т.д... 
> Теперь и внутреннее и внешнее качество земли - это просто качество земли. И на это следует смотреть и различать так: Это не я, это не мое, это не моя самость._


Неужели вы можете осознавать волосы напрямую? (А так-же tendons, bones, bone marrow, kidneys, heart, liver, membranes, spleen, lungs, large intestines, small intestines, contents of the stomach, feces, or anything else internal).
Думаю мои волосы мной познаются точно так-же как и волосы других людей, никаких отличий. Можно свои волосы с чужими спутать при определённых условиях. Потому-что никакого прямого познания волос (и многих других внутренних органов) не существует.





> Сообщение от PampKin Head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Zom
> ...


Как удивительно у вас работает ум. А ведь не следует, без логических ошибок, что раз сознание не делится на внутреннее и внешнее, то все скандхи только внутреннее.




> *Внутреннего мира нет за пределами 6 чувственных сфер*. Но ВНЕШНИЙ есть, о чем вышеуказанная сутта.


В _MN 140: Dhatu-vibhanga Sutta_? Там вообще ничего про скандхи нет, ни про 6 аятан.




> "'The *six internal media should be known*.' Thus was it said. In reference to what was it said? The eye-medium, the ear-medium, the nose-medium, the tongue-medium, the body-medium, the intellect-medium. 'The six internal media should be known.' Thus was it said. And in reference to this was it said. This is the first sextet.
> 
> "'The *six external media should be known*.' Thus was it said. In reference to what was it said? The form-medium, the sound-medium, the aroma-medium, the flavor-medium, the tactile sensation-medium, the idea-medium. 'The six external media should be known.' Thus was it said. And in reference to this was it said. This is the second sextet. (MN 148)


Это шесть аятан, которые соответствуют определённым образом и дхату, и скандхам.

Нет оснований утверждать, что скандхи, это только внутреннее. С такими представлениями и умением читать сутты вы учите нас о ниббане и пр.

----------


## Zom

> Раз твердость - конструкт, то как Вы можете писать про нее, как о "реальной" и "абсолютной"? Тогда найдите ее в Ниббане )


Нет, твёрдость не конструкт, это конечное качество дхамм материи.
Но сами дхаммы материи непостоянны - они появляются-исчезают за крайне быстрый промежуток времени, обладая помимо особенными качествами (твёрдости-температуры-движения-сцепления), ещё и характеристиками аничча-анатта-дуккха. Такая вот в Тхераваде концепция.




> Пожалуйста, приведите источник.


Источник? Абхидхамма. Там об этом всё расписано.




> Хотелось бы еще спросить: что такое твердость вне контакта? В чем она содержиться и что из себя представляет? Что из себя представляет "мир" вне контакта?


Твердость вне контакта? Возьмём например, строящийся дом.
Вот вы видите как строится первый этаж. Вы видите качества твёрдости укладываемых плит. Есть контакт? Есть. Потому что вы видите, познаёте это. А потом вы ушли. Контакт исчез. Вы никак не видите и никак не познаёте дом. Однако, вернувшись через пару дней - вы видите, что уже вместо первого этажа стоит целых 5 этажей. Как так случилось, что появилось 5 этажей вне вашего контакта? Как вы объясните это, если "твёрдости нет вне контакта".




> Непонятно, откуда такое нежелание наполнять костями кладбища... Чем это так мучительно?


А у вас есть желание рождаться, болеть, стареть и умирать вновь и вновь? Если есть - тогда буддизм, как мне кажется, вам не нужен. 




> И если нет никакого Zom-а - кто будет обретать Ниббану? Обладает ли Zom способностью стать Буддой?


Вечного неизменного нет. Относительный непостоянный есть. Он и будет.

----------


## Ersh

> А у вас есть желание рождаться, болеть, стареть и умирать вновь и вновь? Если есть - тогда буддизм, как мне кажется, вам не нужен


Отчего же? У меня есть желание рождаться,чтобы спасать живых существ от страдания. И "мой" буддизм это одобряет. Стареть и умирать я не боюсь - это происходит помимо моего желания. 
А Вы - насколько верите в перерождения, чтобы бояться родиться снова? Это для Вас так мучительно на самом деле? Хотя... если нет никакой цели, то можно хоть сейчас прекратить)))

----------


## Zom

> Отчего же? У меня есть желание рождаться,чтобы спасать живых существ от страдания. И "мой" буддизм это одобряет. Стареть и умирать я не боюсь - это происходит помимо моего желания.


А.. ну тогда понятно. Спасайте, спасайте.. потом, если передумаете - может дойдете до вступления в поток -)

Специально для вас, перевожу целиком:




> *Ассу Сутта - СН 15.3:*
> 
> В Саватти. Благословенный сказал: "С безначальных времен происходят перерождения. Начальный момент не виден, хотя существа, скованные невежеством и плененные желанием перерождаются и продолжают блуждать [в сансаре]. Как вы думаете, монахи: Что больше - слёз, что вы пролили за время перерождений и странствий [в сансаре] в течение этого долгого, долгого времени - стенаясь и рыдая от соединения с тем, что неприятно, от разлуки с тем, что приятно - или воды в черытёх великих океанах?
> 
> - Как мы понимаем Дхамму, изложенную нам Благословенным - вот что больше: слёз, которых мы пролили, перерождаясь и блуждая [по сансаре] в течение долгого, долгого времени - стенаясь и рыдая от соединения с тем, что неприятно, от разлуки с тем, что приятно - а не воды в четырёх океанах.
> 
> - Великолепно, монахи. Превосходно. Хорошо, что вы так понимаете Дхамму, изложенную мной.
> 
> Вот чего больше: слёз, которых мы пролили, перерождаясь и блуждая [по сансаре] в течение долгого, долгого времени - стенаясь и рыдая от соединения с тем, что неприятно, от разлуки с тем, что приятно - а не воды в четырёх океанах.
> ...


Так что советую подумать над этими словами Будды.
Знаете, в Тхераваде это выделено даже как объект медитации - называется maranasati - памятование о смерти.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.04.2009), Богдан Б (03.09.2012), Владимир Гудилин (02.06.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Своё сознание. 
> 
> У вас весьма своеобразное понимание третьей благородной истины. Будда разве когда-либо учил, что ниббана - это полное уничтожение сознания? Кажись, речь шла лишь о прекращении дуккхи и танькхи, а не сознания. Согласно даже вашим суттам, в ниббане присутствует некая архатапхала читта, которая созерцает это состояние.


Это у вас оно просто недостаточно глубокое. Будда учил, что сознание - непостоянный  феномен. Всё что подвержено изменению - подвержено рождению и смерти, возникновению и разрушению - и наделено качеством страдательности и безличности.

Архатапхала читта НЕ исключение в данном случае.

Мысль о том, что сознание - это я, мое, это то, что никогда не исчезает и всегда наличествует - входит в один из 62 ложных взглядов, и называется "этернализмом".




> Когда монахи не смогли убедить бхикку Сати в том, что он придерживается пагубного воззрения, они подошли к Благословенному, поклонились ему, сели рядом и сказали: "Достопочтенный, бхикку Сати, сын рыбака, пришёл к пагубному воззрению: "Насколько я знаю Учение Благословенного - сознание переходит из рождения в рождение, и ничто другое."  Тогда мы подошли к бхикку Сати и спросили его: "Друг Сати, правда ли, что такое пагубное воззрение появилось у тебя: "Насколько я знаю Учение Благословенного - сознание переходит из рождения в рождение, и ничто другое" ?
> 
> Достопочтенный, бхикку Сати ответил нам - "Да, друзья. Насколько я знаю Учение Благословенного - сознание переходит из рождения в рождение, и ничто другое." Тогда мы монахи, подумали о том, чтобы разубедить бхикку Сати от его пагубного воззрения, допросили его, спросили о причинах и обсудили с ним: Друг Сати - не говори так, не искажай слов Благословенного. Он не говорит так. Благословенный разными путями показал, что сознание возникает зависимо от причин. Нет сознания, возникающего без причин."
> 
> Даже когда мы допросили его, спросили о причинах и обсудили с ним, он продолжал придерживаться пагубного воззрения и не отставил его. Поскольку мы не смогли убедить бхикку Сати ... мы пришли сказать тебе об этом.
> 
> Тогда Благословенный обратился к монахам и сказал - "Идите монахи, и от моего имени позовите бхикку Сати, и скажите, что Учитель хочет его видеть." Тогда монахи подошли к бхикку Сати и сказали ему: "Друг, Учитель хочет тебя видеть". Бхикку Сати ответил - "Хорошо" и пришел к Благословенному, поклонился ему и сел рядом.
> 
> Тогда Благословенный спросил - "Сати, правда ли, что у тебя появилось пагубное воззрение: "Насколько я знаю Учение Благословенного - сознание переходит из рождения в рождение, и ничто другое?"
> ...


http://www.leighb.com/mn38.htm (МН 38).

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.04.2009), Богдан Б (03.09.2012), Владимир Гудилин (02.06.2009)

----------


## Zom

> А ведь не следует, без логических ошибок, что раз сознание не делится на внутреннее и внешнее, то все скандхи только внутреннее.


До -  давайте ближе к теме. Ответьте на вопрос, почему Будда говорит о внешнем и о внутреннем? Зачем, если "всё только в уме" ?




> Кстати, тут давеча обсуждалось "сознание без признаков" как эпитет Ниббаны. В приведенной Вами, Zom, сутте как раз нашел сходство с сознанием 4ой джханы (There remains only equanimity: pure & bright, pliant, malleable, & luminous.),


Совершенно верно! Аджан Брам, кстати, и говорил про такое сознание - что это сознание БЕЗ загрязнений - очищенное - которое имеет место быть либо в случае достижения джхан, либо в случае просветления (при жизни). И он же указывал, что это сознание аничча-анатта-дуккха, и не является никакой ниббаной, и не остается после смерти. 

Напомню в очередной раз - в сотый наверное уже - что при описании этого "чудесного" бескачественного сознания Будда говорит о том, что "когда оно прекратится, все подойдёт к своему финальному завершению". Это ясно подтверждает, что это не есть вечный-чистый-безначальный-неизменный-ум, а просто очищенное сознание, лишённое помех.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.04.2009)

----------


## До

> До -  давайте ближе к теме. Ответьте на вопрос, почему Будда говорит о внешнем и о внутреннем? Зачем, если "всё только в уме" ?


В теме было ваше утверждение, что _скандхи, это внутреннее_. Это утверждение не обоснованно - не только сам Будда так не учит, но это и из других его слов не следует или даже противоречит. Мой ответ на ваш вопросы никак не изменит этого факта.

----------


## Zom

> В теме было ваше утверждение, что скандхи, это внутреннее. Это утверждение не обоснованно - не только сам Будда так не учит, но это и из других его слов не следует или даже противоречит. Мой ответ на ваш вопросы никак не изменит этого факта.


Нет, как раз ваш ответ должен кое-что прояснить. _Отражённые в уме_ объеткы - например - гора на горизонте - это, как я понимаю, тоже скандха. И это можно назвать "внешним" - хотя на деле это не совсем внешнее. Почему вообщем-то и важен ответ на вопрос - что понимать под внешним, а что не понимать. Непознаваемая человеком в данный момент времени гора, которая существует в реальности, но не воспринимается сейчас - вот это я называю "внешним", и насколько понимаю, это НЕ входит в скандхи.

----------


## До

> Нет, как раз ваш ответ должен кое-что прояснить. _Отражённые в уме_ объеткы - например - гора на горизонте - это, как я понимаю, тоже скандха. И это можно назвать "внешним" - хотя на деле это не совсем внешнее. Почему вообщем-то и важен ответ на вопрос - что понимать под внешним, а что не понимать. Непознаваемая человеком в данный момент времени гора, которая существует в реальности, но не воспринимается сейчас - вот это я называю "внешним", и насколько понимаю, это НЕ входит в скандхи.


Аятаны входят в кхандхи, органы - это внутреннее, а объекты органов - внешнее. Почему аятаны входят в кхандхи? Например, есть истина страдания, которая определена через и упадана-кхандхи (1БИ в Дхамма-чакка сутте) и через аятаны (всё есть страдание, Сабба сутта и т.д). (Материальный мир, кстати тоже относится к истине страдания в йогачаре.)

Думаю "внешнее" и "внутреннее", употреблены просто для перечисления, если почитать те сутты, то Будда говорит в стиле - вот есть _внешняя земля_ и _внутреннеяя земля_ - и все это *просто земля*. Тоесть их области определения просто напросто _складываются_ в единое понятие _земля_, а вот оно уже важно. Как ввести понятие, которое охватывает всё? Вот например так.

----------

Zom (24.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Нет такого понятия _нама-арупа_, есть _нама-рупа_.
> Арупа, это синоним нама.


Согласен.




> Так вот вопрос - на какой рупе основано сознание арупа джхан?


Сознание арупа-джхан не основано на рупе. Контакт происходит на основе арупа, потому восприятие "бесконечно", не ограничено. Потому я и написал, что в случае существ тех миров можно говорить о нама-арупе, а не о нама-рупе.




> Приведите, если можно, утверждение Будды, что бесформенные (т.е. умственные) джханы основаны на нама-рупе.


Я могу привести сутту, где утверждаетмя, что при отсутствии нама-рупы отсутствует и сознание. И также сутту, где говорится, что в арупа-джханах (по сферу Ничто) исчезают сознания всех аятан, кроме сознания ума.

----------


## Ersh

> А.. ну тогда понятно. Спасайте, спасайте.. потом, если передумаете - может дойдете до вступления в поток -)
> 
> Специально для вас, перевожу целиком:
> 
> 
> 
> Так что советую подумать над этими словами Будды.
> Знаете, в Тхераваде это выделено даже как объект медитации - называется maranasati - памятование о смерти.


Спасибо за перевод. Вы и правда столько слез пролили в сансаре?

----------


## Zom

> Спасибо за перевод. Вы и правда столько слез пролили в сансаре?


Если вам в самом деле интересно, то отвечу так - у меня достаточно большое доверие к учению Будды.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.04.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> Если вам в самом деле интересно, то отвечу так - у меня достаточно большое доверие к учению Будды.


То-есть мотивацию Вы черпаете из Дхармы? Понятно.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Твердость вне контакта? Возьмём например, строящийся дом. Вот вы видите как строится первый этаж. Вы видите качества твёрдости укладываемых плит. Есть контакт? Есть. Потому что вы видите, познаёте это. А потом вы ушли. Контакт исчез. Вы никак не видите и никак не познаёте дом. Однако, вернувшись через пару дней - вы видите, что уже вместо первого этажа стоит целых 5 этажей. Как так случилось, что появилось 5 этажей вне вашего контакта? Как вы объясните это, если "твёрдости нет вне контакта".


Потому что взаимодействие вне контакта представляет не обычное взаимодействие, но "пустоту", суть Взаимозависимость, проявляющейся "санкхарно", и санкхарное восприятие (собственно другого-то и нет) может увидеть те или иные изменения. Но объекты и их "взаимодействие" помимо восприятия не нигде существуют, и даже в восприятии они иллюзорны (вспомните, с чем Будда сравнивал сознание и восприятие), подразумевая своим наличием субъект и всю масу страданий. Вообщем, я не спорю. Сами почитайте слова Будды по этому поводу (они приведены в Nibbana sermons) и сами подумайте. Пока же Вы частично в позиции материализма, что "что-то помимо восприятия там скрывается", эдакая особая реальная "суть-форма", "суть-свойство", "суть-ваза" )

----------


## Zom

> Пока же Вы частично в позиции материализма, что "что-то помимо восприятия там скрывается", эдакая особая реальная "суть-форма", "суть-свойство", "суть-ваза" )


Так конечно, есть форма и у этой формы есть свойства. А у другой формы есть другие свойства. Спорить с этим довольно глупо - потому что дом, как вы видите, построен - и построен не без каких-то свойств и форм - а вполне определённо. Чашка держит воду, дуршлаг - нет. И это не зависит ни от вашего ума, ни от восприятия. Тхеравада в отличие от других школ как раз достаточно материалистична:




> Вместе с тем традиционалисты не соглашались с мнением, что дхармы фиксированы в своей фундаментальной природе, по-видимому, потому, что данный тезис частично «нейтрализует» их кинетичность; но они отвергали и прямо противоположную крайность – что вещи существуют лишь в момент их отражения в сознании, – вновь апеллируя к здравому смыслу и указывая на длительное существование деревьев и гор.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Так конечно, есть форма и у этой формы есть свойства. А у другой формы есть другие свойства. Спорить с этим довольно глупо - потому что дом, как вы видите, построен - и построен не без каких-то свойств и форм - а вполне определённо. Чашка держит воду, дуршлаг - нет. И это не зависит ни от вашего ума, ни от восприятия. Тхеравада в отличие от других школ как раз достаточно материалистична:


Почитайте sermon 16 и приведенные там сутты. Будда говорит о мире, как о не существующем нигде, помимо контакта. Сансара, все составное, по сути одна большая "мировая" санкхара, которая сама же и несет в самой своей структуре контакт, Патичасамуппаду, потому все составное, санкхарное - аничча, анатта и *дукха* - это всё характеристики любого контакта, а не материи. Это не значит, что если на Земле не останется людей, то планета исчезнет или что она появилась одновременно с обитателями. Это значит, что сама планета, или материя, или эта ваза на Вашей кухне не существуют как планета, материя, как ваза и как форма вообще. Они существуют как единая программа аничча-анатта-духка, где нет ни ваз, ни кухни, ни материи, но есть единая взаимозависимость, которая в самой своей составной структуре несет Патичасамуппаду и так или иначе вызревает в контакт (существо), и таким образом круг замыкается и санкхара проявляет сама себя, как фотопленка, состоящая лишь из "проявляющего реагента", или как море замыкается само на себе гребнями волн, и тогда это и есть одновременно и пластинка, и иглы проигрывателя, и музыка (мир), который не существует нигде за пределами контакта (суть сознание) - когда ноты отыграли, они нигде не содержаться, но если игла вернется назад, то ноты снова повторяться. Во вселенной полно планет и астероидов, которые никогда никто не увидит, есть и такие области пространства, где еще очень долго не будет жизни, никакой (тут об этом подробно говорит наш русский физик Андрей Линде - светило науки), но это не значит, что там все статично (или динамично). Там или есть контакт (©), или нет.

Еще хочу заметить по поводу Ваших самосущих твердых форм, которые существуют вне Вашего сознания. Если Вы за восприятием мните что-то сокрытое, непозноваемое, но зато имеющее свои свойства, то заблуждаетесь. Это как Карлсон и телевизор:




> "- Вы  запихали вот этого дяденьку в ящик только для того,
> чтобы он вам рассказывал, какая завтра будет погода... (...) А как же он все-таки сюда попал?
>      Малыш  попытался  объяснить,  что  это не живой человек, а
> только изображение, но Карлсон даже рассердился:
>      -- Ты меня не учи, балда! Не глупей тебя! Сам понимаю, это
> такой особый человечек."
> (...)
> -- Карлсон, ты, видно, хочешь попасть в телевизор?
>      Карлсон энергично замотал головой.
> ...


 :Smilie:

----------

Echo (26.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Будда говорит о мире, как о не существующем нигде, помимо контакта. Сансара, все составное, по сути одна большая "мировая" санкхара, которая сама же и несет в самой своей структуре контакт, Патичасамуппаду, потому все составное, санкхарное - аничча, анатта и дукха - это всё характеристики любого контакта, а не материи.


Всё правильно - если мы рассматриваем мой личный мир или ваш личный мир.
Но неправильно если мы говорим о внешнем мире - в котором вы существуете (хоть и взаимозависимо), но отдельно от меня, и я существую отдельно от вас. Это нужно бы понимать.




> Еще хочу заметить по поводу Ваших самосущих твердых форм, которые существуют вне Вашего сознания. Если Вы за восприятием мните что-то сокрытое, непозноваемое, но зато имеющее свои свойства, то заблуждаетесь.


Не самосущие - всё такие же взаимозависимые - но в то же время имеющие определенные качества. 

Ещё раз - вы мне не ответили на прямой вопрос - как так вышло, что когда вы не познавали строительство дома, вырос 5-ый этаж вне вашего контакта/зрения/восприятия/ощущения/сознания. Почему так случилось?

----------


## Huandi

Несколько замечаний.

1. Некоторые товарищи путают санскары с виджняной - используют аргумент неподвластности воле, для опровержения "только сознания". Воля это не сознание. А "в сознании" не означает зависимость от воли. 

2. Также тут чуть-ли не все путают онтологический субъективный идеализм (дурацкий) с гносеологическим. Гносеологический идеализм (каковой имеет место в буддизме), говорит о том, что любой объект дается нам только познанием, и никак иначе. Познание тут фактический синоним сознания. Поэтому, сознание первично, так как выступает тем, что может быть в дальнейшем проанализировано. Восприятие это тоже познание, то есть сознание. 

Нет такого воззрения о "только познаваемом" (виджняптиматра), где вещи существуют в некоем сознании, так же как в материи. Сознание тут вышло бы той же материей, только индивидуальной для каждого существа. Нет такого воззрения, йогачара (и вся махаяна) не про это. 

3. Понятие "реально существует" в позднем буддизме определяется, как "дано верными источниками познания". И больше никак, и больше ничего не значит.

4. "Внешнюю реальность" прямо не отрицает ни одна из известных мне философских школ буддизма. Другое дело, что в ряде случаев это понятие оказывается выведенным из рассмотрения, и становится не нужным в системе. Так как само оно есть лишь возможный вывод из анализа познаваемого (нашего опыта, сознания). И самое важное - не связано с тем, с чем имеет дело Дхарма. Так как всё, с чем должен иметь дело буддист, находится в его опыте.

----------

Ersh (26.04.2009), Zom (25.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (25.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Если не сложно, продублируйте пожалуйста с расшифровкой это сообщение в тему про сознание в "вопросах по буддизму"

----------


## Zom

Вот, кстати, сутта, в которой Будда говорит о мире.
Здесь совершенно чётко понятно, что имеется в виду не мир тот мир, который весь космос, а мир как личная данность для конкретного живого существа.

Для достигшего париниббаны существа мир прекращается, но как реальная данность "вне существа" он остаётся, а не исчезает.

----------

Alert (26.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.04.2009), До (26.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Не самосущие - всё такие же взаимозависимые


Взаимозависимые от чего?




> - но в то же время имеющие определенные качества.


Имеющие определенные качества в чем?




> Ещё раз - вы мне не ответили на прямой вопрос - как так вышло, что когда вы не познавали строительство дома, вырос 5-ый этаж вне вашего контакта/зрения/восприятия/ощущения/сознания. Почему так случилось?


Это получается потому, что сансара - суть санкхара (не личная, но "мировая"), определяющая все конструированное, любые феномены мира, в том числе и нас с Вами. Не мы ее образуем, но она нас, и мы с Вами волнами бегаем по поверхности одного моря - нет второго.




> Вот, кстати, сутта, в которой Будда говорит о мире.
> Здесь совершенно чётко понятно, что имеется в виду не мир тот мир, который весь космос, а мир как личная данность для конкретного живого существа.


В суттах Будда говорит о мире (космосе), как о "концепции", возникающей в результате восприятия, контакта. Думать, что есть реальный трехмерный мир помимо восприятия и контакта - значит заблуждаться.




> "Friends, that by which one has a perception of the world and a conceit of the world, that in this discipline of the noble ones is called `the world'. By what, friends, has one a perception of the world and a conceit of the world?
> 
> By the eye, friends, one has a perception of the world and a conceit of the world, by the ear ... by the nose ... by the tongue ... by the body ... by the mind, friends one has a perception of the world and a conceit of the world. That, friends, by which one has a perception of the world and a conceit of the world, that in this discipline of the noble ones is called `the world'."





> Для достигшего париниббаны существа мир прекращается, но как реальная данность "вне существа" он остаётся, а не исчезает.


С этим никто не спорит. Я спорю с тем, что формы у Вас существуют отдельно от сознания глаза. На деле же это такой же продукт восприятия, как аромат. Вот я о чем.

----------


## PampKin Head

кста, сёрмон 1: о том, что не имеет смысла рассматривать рупу в отдельности от рупасанны...

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (26.04.2009)

----------


## Alert

> кста, сёрмон 1: о том, что не имеет смысла рассматривать рупу в отдельности от рупасанны...


Там кста и о том есть, что нама-рупа - тоже те еще, две стороны одной медали...

----------


## Zom

> В суттах Будда говорит о мире (космосе), как о "концепции", возникающей в результате восприятия, контакта. Думать, что есть реальный трехмерный мир помимо восприятия и контакта - значит заблуждаться.
> 			
> 		
> 
> By the eye, friends, one has a perception of the world and a conceit of the world, by the ear ... by the nose ... by the tongue ..


Это строчка, которую вы привели в качестве подтверждения своей позиции, по-моему, говорит не об этом, а о том, что за счёт глаза есть восприятие мира и одновременно имеется обман мира (в том смысле что воспринятый мир иной, нежели кажется). А не то, что якобы помимо восприятия мира вообще нет.




> Это получается потому, что сансара - суть санкхара (не личная, но "мировая"), определяющая все конструированное,


Можете поподробнее с этого момента. Что значит мировая Санкхара? Мне это напоминает индуизм - что весь мир - Дыхание Брахмы.. и мы с вами - дети Брахмы, и после смерти возвращаемся в Лоно Отца...

----------


## До

> (_Речь идет о сознании из первого поста этого треда_.)
> *Zom*: Хм... любопытный вопрос. Чем отличается это сознание от бескрайнего сознания 6-ой джханы... 
> *Ivan_P*: Тем, что сознание любой джханы основано на нама-рупе. 
> *До*: Приведите, если можно, утверждение Будды, что бесформенные (т.е. умственные) джханы основаны на нама-рупе.





> Я могу привести сутту, где утверждаетмя, что при отсутствии нама-рупы отсутствует и сознание. И также сутту, где говорится, что в арупа-джханах (по сферу Ничто) исчезают сознания всех аятан, кроме сознания ума.


В качестве обоснования того, что то сознание "без конца" отличается от сознания 6й джханы вы приводите некую сутту где утверждается, что при отсутствии намарупы отсутствует и сознание. Следовательно, "сознание без конца" так-же основывается на намарупе или его нет.

А второе - если нет рупы ни в каком виде, то разве можно говорить о намарупе? Ведь не зря это двойное понятие.

----------

Zom (26.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

Полностью согласен - "сознание без конца" основано на нама-рупе, или его нет.




> А второе - если нет рупы ни в каком виде, то разве можно говорить о намарупе? Ведь не зря это двойное понятие.


Но у существ мира без-форм нет рупы, есть только нама.

----------


## До

> Полностью согласен - "сознание без конца" основано на нама-рупе, или его нет.


1) Но оно называется сознанием. 2) И там сказано, что в нем нет намарупы.




> Consciousness ...: ... Here ... name & form are, without remnant, brought to an end.

----------


## Zom

> 1) Но оно называется сознанием. 2) И там сказано, что в нем нет намарупы.


А это потому что здесь подтверждается моя точка зрения о том, что есть нама-рупа, но просто сознание не ввязывается в неё. Именно это имеется в виду под словами "name&form without remnant, brought to an end." Не ввязывается - не означает, что "летает где-то там в полном отрыве" - а не ввязывается в том смысле, что имеет в себе прямое знание "Это не я, это не моё, это не моя душа".

----------


## До

> А это потому что здесь подтверждается моя точка зрения о том, что есть нама-рупа, но просто сознание не ввязывается в неё. Именно это имеется в виду под словами "name&form without remnant, brought to an end." Не ввязывается - не означает, что "летает где-то там в полном отрыве" - а не ввязывается в том смысле, что имеет в себе прямое знание "Это не я, это не моё, это не моя душа".


А сказано "приведено к прекращению" (brought to an end), без остатка (without remnant). Кстати тут слово _end_ употреблено в смысле прекращения, а не предела, хотя вам такое якобы редко попадалось, но тут прямо в следующем предложении в таком смысле.

Раз тут у вас прекращение в переносном смысле (в смысле верного взгляда), то и в других местах может быть так же переносный смысл. Например в ниродха-самапатти и в ниббане.

И третье - вы описали прямое знание верного взгляда, а это "всего-лишь" прекращение _ditthi_, которое достигается на ступени сотапанны (1я самйоджана). И следовательно не тождественно полному уничтожению неведения (_avijja_) как должно быть у арахата.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Это строчка, которую вы привели в качестве подтверждения своей позиции, по-моему, говорит не об этом, а о том, что за счёт глаза есть восприятие мира и одновременно имеется обман мира (в том смысле что воспринятый мир иной, нежели кажется). А не то, что якобы помимо восприятия мира вообще нет.


Почитайте sermons.




> Можете поподробнее с этого момента. Что значит мировая Санкхара? Мне это напоминает индуизм - что весь мир - Дыхание Брахмы.. и мы с вами - дети Брахмы, и после смерти возвращаемся в Лоно Отца...


Я имею в виду это:




> 4. It occurs further in the sense of anything formed (saṅkhata, q.v.) and conditioned, and includes all things whatever in the world, all phenomena of existence. This meaning applies, e.g. to the well-known passage, "All formations are impermanent... subject to suffering" (sabbe saṅkhāra aniccā ... dukkhā). In that context, however, s. is subordinate to the still wider and all-embracing term dhamma (thing); for dhamma includes also the Unformed or Unconditioned Element (asaṅkhata-dhātu), i.e. Nibbāna (e.g. in sabbe dhammā anattā, "all things are without a self").


Эта санкхара не "космический ум", это просто санкхара, которая конструирует все планы бытия и контакт (существ, "индивидуальные" санкхары) в них, но сама "сверхконтактом", умом не является. Это равновесие (наряду с Ниббаной), поддерживающее бузсубстанциональность.

----------


## Zom

Эта сутта ещё даёт определённый угол рассмотрения по обсуждаемой теме (бескачественном сознании):

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....043.than.html

----------


## Поляков

Интересная статья Валполы Рахулы про алайя-виджняну в тхераваде - http://www.budsas.org/ebud/ebdha195.htm

Коротко говоря: 




> Thus one may see that, although not developed as in the Mahayana, the original idea of alayavijnana was already there in the Pali Canon of the Theravada

----------


## Топпер

Так в этом и дело. Между наличием неких предпосылок и законченной теорией - пропасть. Также можно сказать, на основании того, что Будда демонстрировал чудо с созданием своих двойников,  что идея трикаи  (в том виде, как её понимает Махаяна) есть в Палийском Каноне

----------

Zom (30.04.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Также можно сказать, на основании того, что Будда демонстрировал чудо с созданием своих двойников,  что идея трикаи  (в том виде, как её понимает Махаяна) есть в Палийском Каноне


Это вряд ли.  :Big Grin:  В ПК есть же про "тело дхармы"? Кроме того дхармакая есть в сарвастивадинском каноне.

----------


## Топпер

В Другом немного смысле:"кто видит Дхамму - видит Татхагату"

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (01.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....than.html#n-1



> ...
> "Then — just as a strong man might extend his flexed arm or flex his extended arm — the monk disappeared from the Brahma world and immediately appeared in front of me. Having bowed down to me, he sat to one side. As he was sitting there he said to me, 'Lord, where do these four great elements — the earth property, the liquid property, the fire property, and the wind property — cease without remainder?'
> 
> "When this was said, I said to him,2 'Once, monk, some sea-faring merchants took a shore-sighting bird and set sail in their ship. When they could not see the shore, they released the shore-sighting bird. It flew to the east, south, west, north, straight up, and to all the intermediate points of the compass. If it saw the shore in any direction, it flew there. If it did not see the shore in any direction, it returned right back to the ship. In the same way, monk, having gone as far as the Brahma world in search of an answer to your question, you have come right back to my presence.
> 
> "'Your question should not be phrased in this way: Where do these four great elements — the earth property, the liquid property, the fire property, and the wind property — cease without remainder? Instead, it should be phrased like this:
> 
> *Where do water, earth, fire, & wind
> 	have no footing?
> ...


Thanissaro Bhikkhu



> 1. Vi&#241;&#241;anam anidassanam. This term is nowhere explained in the Canon, although MN 49 mentions that it "does not partake in the allness of the All" — the "All" meaning the six internal and six external sense media (see SN 35.23). In this it differs from the consciousness factor in dependent co-arising, which is defined in terms of the six sense media. Lying outside of time and space, it would also not come under the consciousness-aggregate, which covers all consciousness near and far; past, present, and future. However, the fact that it is outside of time and space — in a dimension where there is no here, there, or in between (Ud 1.10), no coming, no going, or staying (Ud 8.1) — means that it cannot be described as permanent or omnipresent, terms that have meaning only within space and time. The standard description of nibbana after death is, "All that is sensed, not being relished, will grow cold right here." (See MN 140 and Iti 44.) Again, as "all" is defined as the sense media, this raises the question as to whether consciousness without feature is not covered by this "all." However, AN 4.174 warns that any speculation as to whether anything does or doesn't remain after the remainderless stopping of the six sense media is to "complicate non-complication," which gets in the way of attaining the non-complicated. Thus this is a question that is best put aside.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Thanissaro Bhikkhu, Wings to Awakening Part III




> The five aggregates are form, feeling, perception, fabrications, and consciousness. These five categories cover the entire range of experience that can be adequately described [§231]. "Form" covers all physical phenomena, both within one's own body and without. The remaining four categories cover all mental events. "Feeling" covers feelings of pleasure, pain, and neither-pleasure-nor-pain, regardless of whether they are based on physical or mental sensations. "Perception" denotes the mental act of applying labels or names to physical or mental events. "Fabrications" here covers the verbal and mental processes of concocting thoughts, questions, urges, or intentions in the mind. "Consciousness" covers the act of consciousness at any of the six senses: eyes, ears, nose, tongue, body, and intellect. *A few texts [§§235-36] discuss a separate type of consciousness that does not partake of any of the six senses or their objects.* *This type of consciousness is said to lie beyond the range of describable experience and so is not included under the five aggregates.* *In fact, it is equivalent to the Unfabricated and forms the goal at the end of the path.*
> 
> Where water, earth, fire, & wind have no footing:
> There the stars do not shine,
> the sun is not visible,
> the moon does not appear,
> darkness is not found. 
> 
> And when a sage, an honorable one,
> ...

----------


## PampKin Head

Ну да, несозданное... конец пути (у одних конец пути, у других - "опора на плод")...  свободное от формы и безформенного; свободное от удовольствия и боли...
...
*Where* are long & short,
coarse & fine,
fair & foul,
*name & form
brought to an end*?

*Consciousness* without feature,
without end,
luminous all around:
Here water, earth, fire, & wind
have no footing.
Here long & short
coarse & fine
fair & foul
name & form
are all brought to an end.
*With the cessation of [the activity of] consciousness*
each is here brought to an end.'"

----------


## Tiop

Если есть сомнения, смотрите другие переводы.

----------


## Zom

Куда поехали-то. Опять воду в ступе толочь.
Тханиссаро да - утверждает что "consciousness without feature" это и есть ниббана.

Есть два вопроса на такое утверждение:

1. Чем такая точка зрения отличается от этерналистической?
2. В строфе об этом "чудесном" сознании в самом конце говорится о его прекращении:




> With the cessation of consciousness
> each is here brought to an end.


Что прекрасно согласуется с тем, что сознание как феномен, в отличие от ниббаны (про которую сутты говорят либо как о феномене, либо как о выходе за все феномены (а я лично считаю что сутты имеют в виду "феномен выхода за все феномены)), не может быть вечным, а возникает и исчезает в силу причин и условий.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> 1. Чем такая точка зрения отличается от этерналистической?


Тем, что если что-то реально исчезает, то это реально было подвержено реальному бытию, а значит есть реальное небытие, что всё в сумме вводит субстанциональность.




> 2. В строфе об этом "чудесном" сознании в самом конце говорится о его прекращении


Этот момент тщательно исследуется в Nibbana sermons. Там, наколько я помню, также речь идет о том, что когда все 6 сознаний исчезают, остается "without future".

----------


## Zom

> Тем, что если что-то реально исчезает, то это реально было подвержено реальному бытию, а значит есть реальное небытие, что всё в сумме вводит субстанциональность.


Что значит "реально" исчезает. Какая-то у вас, по-моему, игра слов -)

Всё достаточно просто - либо это сознание несотворённое, раз = ниббане, либо оно сотворённое, и значит подвержено разрушению. Если оно несотворённое, то значит оно уже прямо вот сейчас у вас, например, есть. В этом смысле я не вижу разницы от этерналистической точки зрения. Можно с уверенностью сказать, что это и есть душа, атман, истинное я, или "Ленин всегда с нами".




> Этот момент тщательно исследуется в Nibbana sermons. Там, наколько я помню, также речь идет о том, что когда все 6 сознаний исчезают, остается "without future".


Тогда, кстати, в ниродха-самаппати тоже должно оставаться "without feature".

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Что значит "реально" исчезает. Какая-то у вас, по-моему, игра слов -)


"Реально исчезает", значит исзчезает без перехода в другое состояние. И это невозможно, потому как это субстанциональные имышления.




> Тогда в ниродха-самаппати тоже должно оставаться "without feature".


Да. При полном прекращении 6 сознаний "остается" "without feature". Это и есть "переход" обусловленного в необусловленное. Момент весьма тонкий. Можно с Абсолютом спутать. Попробую показать графически. Например, это схематическое изображение сознания.


Полностью чистое. Ровное. Но сознание по любому зависит от контакта, т.е. от нама-рупы. Потому может выглядеть только в "кривом" варианте. Это обязательно налагает некую метаморфозу, которая обязательно проявляется в качестве объекта (\субъекта). Метаморфоза образуется, как и говорил Будда о сознании, подобно фокусу, могическому шоу, потому обсуждать природу появления линий дело пустое - они само-собой разумеющееся. Т.е. если есть возмущение (влечение, танденции - санкхары), то есть и искривление и обязательно следствия этого искривления - объект\субъект. Схематично покажем это так или так:
 

Когда контакт прекращен (ниродха-самапатти), то на схеме всё полностью выравнивается:

Но это уже, толком, не сознание. Оно ничем не отличается от:


Это конец. Существа больше нет. Есть просто необусловленность, которая не есть "я", или "сверх", или хоть что-то. Все "я" остались по другую сторону "медали", в сансаре, где есть "возмущения" (субъект\объекты - существа). А там нет континуумов, там "покой, совершенство, разрушение всего конструированного". Или "Некоструированное. Или "Непроявленное", что тоже входит в 32 определений Ниббаны:




> the *unconditioned*, the uninclined, the *truth*, the far shore, the subtle, the very difficult to see, the unaging, the *stable*, the unintegrating, the *unmanifest*, the unproliferated (nippapancan), the peaceful, the deathless, the sublime, the auspicious, the secure, the destruction of craving, the wonderful, the amazing, the unailing, the unailing state, Nibbana, the unafflicted, dispassion, purity, freedom, the unadhesive, the island, the shelter, the asylum, the refuge.

----------


## Tiop

> Метаморфоза образуется, как и говорил Будда о сознании, подобно фокусу, могическому шоу, потому обсуждать природу появления линий дело пустое - они само-собой разумеющееся.


*Где* так Будда говорит о сознании?

----------


## Zom

Так вот вопрос тогда такой - чем это отличается от "сферы бесконечного сознания", 2-ой арупа джханы..

И ещё вопрос - по такой схеме получается, что сознание единое для всех. То есть грубо говоря, все существа "вливаются" в это всеобщее сознание, растворяя в нём свою индивидуальность. На абсолют, действительно, очень похоже (хотя может я неправильно понимаю абсолют -).

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Так вот вопрос тогда такой - чем это отличается от "сферы бесконечного сознания", 2-ой арупа джханы..


Тем, что сознание сферы бесконечного пространства основано на объекте. Это все еще существо, нама-рупа (я про себя называю тамошнюю нама-рупу - нама-арупой). А сознание "without surface" не основано на любой нама-рупе вообще и имеет место проявляться только в случае отсутствия конструированного - любых сознаний и санкхар. Потому это Пробуждение, самое настоящее и чистое, что может быть, а любое конструированное восприятие как бы "отстоит" на некотором расстоянии, своего рода сон.




> И ещё вопрос - по такой схеме получается, что сознание единое для всех.


Нет. "Я" могут быть только на "беспокойной стороне", где есть возмущения, непостоянство, водовороты. В Ниббане ни одного возмущения нет. Одном большим "великим возмущением" (Брахманом, Абсолютом) оно тоже не является, потому что совершенно не возмущение. Покой.




> То есть грубо говоря, все существа "вливаются" в это всеобщее сознание, растворяя в нём свою индивидуальность. На абсолют, действительно, очень похоже (хотя может я неправильно понимаю абсолют -).


Пламя - исть потом ионизированного воздуха, а не нечто отдельное от воздуха. Когда нет условий (температуры), тогда ионизация (локализация, основа существа) пропадает. Воздух как был, так и остался. Пропала лишь ионизация. В случае сознания как магического шоу, то вот она была пустая галограмма, которая возникает в искривленной жаждой локальности буквально из ничего, и вот она просто исчезает. Кстати, таким образом работают наши монаторы и телевизоры.



Смотреть нужно издалека. Цвет - это не какое-то реально присущее свойство. Это просто искривление белого света, который проходя через призму жажды являет весь спект бесконечного множества оттенков. Но когда цвет исчезает, то остается не теоритический черный цвет, а белый. Сложный момент.


Кстати Будда говорил о восприятии: And why do you call it 'perception'? Because it perceives, thus it is called 'perception.' What does it perceive? It perceives *blue*, it perceives *yellow*, it perceives *red*, it perceives white. Because it perceives, it is called perception.". Думал, помучему не RGB? А видно, что оно являет CMY (cyan, magenta, yellow). А RGB (red, green, blue) их продукт, дальнейшая papanca, усложнение (как это ни странно).

Прибавлю, что всё, конечно, моё имхо. Сегодняшнее понимание. Не более.

----------


## Zom

> А сознание "without surface" не основано на любой нама-рупе вообще и имеет место проявляться только в случае отсутствия конструированного - любых сознаний и санкхар.


т.е. грубо говоря ваша точка зрения такая, что это сознание непостоянное, но так как оно познаёт ниббану (т.е. отсутствие конструкта), то оно таким образом не будет изменяться, ибо имеет своим объектом неизменное.

так?

----------


## Tiop

Я ещё раз повторю вопрос, я понимаю, конечно, что когда ловят за руку за приписывание своих выдумок Будде, это неприятно.




> Метаморфоза образуется, как и говорил Будда о сознании, подобно фокусу, могическому шоу, потому обсуждать природу появления линий дело пустое - они само-собой разумеющееся.
> 			
> 		
> 
> *Где* так Будда говорит о сознании?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> т.е. грубо говоря ваша точка зрения такая, что это сознание непостоянное


Непостоянное - страдание. А в данном случае разговор о Ниббане.




> но так как оно познаёт ниббану (т.е. отсутствие конструкта), то оно таким образом не будет изменяться, ибо имеет своим объектом неизменное.
> так?


Не совсем. Как отсутствие принципа можно назвать хаосом, но хаос это тоже принцип, так и отсутствие сознаний можно назвать непроявленным сознанием, и оно совершенно не будет иметь ничего общего с теми сознаниями, которые прекратились. Оно необуслевленно. Дабы не путать с Абсолютом важно понимать, что Необусловленное, это не что-то "одно-единое" куда всё вливается. Напротив, это даже не одно. Иначе субстанция. Это хорошо показано на примере ровной решетке. Она не есть одно супер-искривление ("Я"). В нем нет искривлений ("я"). Все они по другую сторону остались. Но спокойной стороне их нет. Лучше всего это объясняется в нескольких Nibbana sermons подряд и в Wings to Awakening.

Или еще пример. В глуби акеана плавает кусок льда. От окружающей воды от отличен как нечто локальное только благодаря тому, что он обусловлен принципом - конструирован кристаллической решеткой, которая естественно работает когда есть условия - холод (тут это жажда). Когда жажды не становится, лед тает. Какие же сознания растворились в океане, если их и без того не было, но были явления "магически" конструированные принципом (см. Phena Sutta, примечательно, что палийское "phena" это русское "пена"). Лишь принцип исчез, а не сознания. Их и без того не было. Магия, явленная принципом, была, и вместе с ним изчезла, а также вместе с "индивидуальным" и "неиндивидуальным" вместе взятыми.

Дошел сегодня в "Крыльях" до прекрасного объяснения Тханиссаро Бхикху (там и деликатное упоминание о не-Тхеравадинских взглядах).




> The fluid complexity of dependent co-arising means that it is inherently unstable, and thus stressful and not-self. Although some non-Theravadin Buddhist texts insist that happiness can be found by abandoning one's smaller, separate identity and embracing the interconnected identity of all interdependent things, this teaching cannot be found in the Pali canon. The instability of conditioned processes means that they can never provide a dependable basis for happiness. The only true basis for happiness is the Unfabricated.
> 
> The Pali discourses are quite clear on the point that the *fabricated and Unfabricated realms are radically separate.* *In MN 1 the Buddha strongly criticizes a group of monks who tried to develop a theory whereby the fabricated was derived out of the Unfabricated or somehow lay within it.* Stress, he says, is inherent in the interdependent nature of conditioned phenomena, while the Unfabricated is totally free from stress. Stress could not possibly be produced by absolute freedom from stress. Because the nature of conditioning is such that causes are in turn influenced by their effects, the Unfabricated could not itself function as a cause for anything. The only way the Unfabricated can be experienced is by using fabricated, conditioned processes (the Wings to Awakening) to unravel the network of fabricated, conditioned processes (dependent co-arising) from within. To do so, one needs to know the individual factors of dependent co-arising and the patterns in which they depend on one another.

----------


## Zom

> Не совсем. Как отсутствие принципа можно назвать хаосом, но хаос это тоже принцип, так и отсутствие сознаний можно назвать непроявленным сознанием, и оно совершенно не будет иметь ничего общего с теми сознаниями, которые прекратились. Оно необуслевленно. Дабы не путать с Абсолютом важно понимать, что Необусловленное, это не что-то "одно-единое" куда всё вливается. Напротив, это даже не одно. Иначе субстанция. Это хорошо показано на примере ровной решетке. Она не есть одно супер-искривление ("Я"). В нем нет искривлений ("я"). Все они по другую сторону остались. Но спокойной стороне их нет. Лучше всего это объясняется в нескольких Nibbana sermons подряд и в Wings to Awakening.
> 
> Или еще пример. В глуби акеана плавает кусок льда. От окружающей воды от отличен как нечто локальное только благодаря тому, что он обусловлен принципом - конструирован кристаллической решеткой, которая естественно работает когда есть условия - холод (тут это жажда). Когда жажды не становится, лед тает. Какие же сознания растворились в океане, если их и без того не было, но были явления "магически" конструированные принципом


Всё это замечательно, но какой СМЫСЛ было называть это сознанием, если сознание в обозачении языка имеет вполне четкое определение. В суттах Будда тоже даёт ему более чем очень чёткое определение. Сознание, всё верно - это именно КОНСТРУКТ и здесь Аджан Брам очень правильно указывает на то, что "непроявленное сознание" - это оксюморон - бред короче. 

Дост. Тханнисаро же делает вывод что сознание = ниббана, т.е. конструкт = ниббана.
Если это не конструкт, то это не может быть сознанием ни в каком виде. С таким же успехом можно было бы называть ниббану "бескачественной рупой", к примеру. И тот, кто это бы утверждал, говорил бы, что это такая рупа, которая не имеет качеств рупы. Какой смысл тогда вообще говорить о рупе?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Всё это замечательно, но какой СМЫСЛ было называть это сознанием, если сознание в обозачении языка имеет вполне четкое определение. В суттах Будда тоже даёт ему более чем очень чёткое определение. Сознание, всё верно - это именно КОНСТРУКТ и здесь Аджан Брам очень правильно указывает на то, что "непроявленное сознание" - это оксюморон - бред короче. 
> 
> Дост. Тханнисаро же делает вывод что сознание = ниббана, т.е. конструкт = ниббана.
> Если это не конструкт, то это не может быть сознанием ни в каком виде. С таким же успехом можно было бы называть ниббану "бескачественной рупой", к примеру. И тот, кто это бы утверждал, говорил бы, что это такая рупа, которая не имеет качеств рупы. Какой смысл тогда вообще говорить о рупе?


Может Аджану Браму оно просто не известно?"совокупности составляющих непостоянны" имеет отношение только к совокупностям составляющих, нибанна дхамма - постояннавсе описывать в терминах Слединного Пути и пратитья-самутпады смысла нет, потому что Дхамма - истина относительная и при окончании Пути отбрасывается как плот, использованный по назначению.

----------

Дмитрий Певко (28.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Может Аджану Браму оно просто не известно?


Хорошо, а вам, например, известна "красная зелёность"?




> "совокупности составляющих непостоянны" имеет отношение только к совокупностям составляющих


То есть хотите сказать, что составляющие постоянны, так что ли? -)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Хорошо, а вам, например, известна "красная зелёность"?


И как это связано с тем, что неизвестно Аджану Браму?






> То есть хотите сказать, что составляющие постоянны, так что ли? -)


Нет, не хочу... Вы можете пояснить, что хотели сказать фразой "составляющие постоянны"?

Я же хотел сказать, что фраза про непостоянство агрегатов не имеет отношения к несоставным явлениями. И как пример привел нибанна дхамму, которую воспринимает архатапала читта.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Всё это замечательно, но какой СМЫСЛ было называть это сознанием, если сознание в обозачении языка имеет вполне четкое определение.


Смысл в том, что сознанием это называется только в случае, когда ставят вопрос, "где не находят опоры 4 стихии" (и далее по тексту). Например я вас спрашиваю, где (в каком цвете) не проявлены голубой, малиновый и желтый и белый цвет вместе взятые?




> Сознание, всё верно - это именно КОНСТРУКТ и здесь Аджан Брам очень правильно указывает на то, что "непроявленное сознание" - это оксюморон - бред короче.


Прочитайте наконец 25 лекций Бхикху Ньянананды и Крылья Пробуждения Тханиссаро Бхикху. Помимо исчерпывающих ответов с разбором сутт это прекрасный объемлющий экскурс по доброй части Канона. Вопросов после их прочтения не остаётся.

Если бы Будда не использовал такую "игру слов" и не дал ответ, получилось бы, что 4 стихии и пр. всегда имеют опору и проявленны. Как бы ответили на этот вопрос Вы? (о том, где не находят опоры 4 стихии и пр.)

----------


## Zom

> Смысл в том, что сознанием это называется только в случае, когда ставят вопрос, "где не находят опоры 4 стихии" (и далее по тексту). Например я вас спрашиваю, где (в каком цвете) не проявлены голубой, малиновый и желтый и белый цвет вместе взятые?


И далее по тексту - "С прекращением сознания всё приходит к финалу".
Сознание не может быть вечным конструктом.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Помогут ваши ответы на такие вопросы. 
1) Существует ли "непроявленный топор"? )
2) Чувствуется ли Ниббана в Париниббане? )

----------


## Zom

> Существует ли "непроявленный топор"? )


Нет, не существует. Подобно тому, как не существует рогов у зайца (из классического буддийского примера).
Топор либо есть, либо его нет - причем вне зависимости от того, воспринимаете вы его, или же нет. Если топора нет, то 
полный абсурд говорить о том, что топор *есть*. Топор на то и топор, что им можно воспользоваться - нарубить дров,
например. Топора может не быть - могут быть его отдельные части (т.е. нет конструкта). Но тогда это уже не топор, в том-то и суть. Только
когда топор есть, он обладает свойством "рубить". Точно также и сознание - когда оно есть, оно обладает свойством познания.
Когда его нет, о каком сознании вообще можно говорить?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Нет, не существует. Подобно тому, как не существует рогов у зайца (из классического буддийского примера).
> Топор либо есть, либо его нет - причем вне зависимости от того, воспринимаете вы его, или же нет.


Чистой воды субстанциональные измышления, основанные на реальных (и ошибочных) бытии и небытии )




> Если топора нет, то полный абсурд говорить о том, что топор *есть*.


Еще вопрос. Когда топор проявлен, то где же он есть и что он есть, как не ментальный лейбл? А коли он лишь ментальный лейбл, то как же не существует "непроявленного топора", когда проявленного его тоже не существует?




> Топор на то и топор, что им можно воспользоваться - нарубить дров,
> например. Топора может не быть - могут быть его отдельные части (т.е. нет конструкта). Но тогда это уже не топор, в том-то и суть. Только когда топор есть, он обладает свойством "рубить".


Подчеркнутое - сплошные субстанциональные измышления. Ментальные лейблы, воспринимаемые вами как реальные придметы и действия.




> Точно также и сознание - когда оно есть, оно обладает свойством познания.
> Когда его нет, о каком сознании вообще можно говорить?


Впадая в такую крайность мышления получается, что Ниббана это небытие и полное забытие. Сознание - это такой же ментальный лейбл как и "топор". Не существует реального действующего сознания, которое реально было и реально пропало. Не существует водоворота отличного от воды. Пропадает не водоворот, а принцип взаимозависимости, которая "магически", буквально из ничего, являет дуальность - зависимое и зависимое от зависимого, но это пустое изображение (когда речь о зрении) и пустое чувство вообще. Как лево подразумевает право, так и любое непостоянство может проявится лишь в чем-то движущемся, проявленном, что и наблюдаем. Но все это лишь пустое изображение, магическая игра сознания, фокус, и никакие реальные проявленные топоры не рубят реальные независимые дрова  :Smilie: . Помимо как в шести чувственных сферах мир нигде содержится. Даже рупа и арупа - лишь конструкты сознания.

Выше я показал принцип искривления. Когда оно есть, то автоматически проразумеваются линии, иначе искривления нет. Оно есть проявленность по определению. Когда решетка выровнена, то ее (решетки) уже нет. Она есть только при условии искривления. Когда ускривления нет, то и решетки нет. Она не причина, не условие, но следствие. И искривление это не что-то реальное. Нечего помимо этой же искривленной решетки оно не представляет. Лишь иллюзия индивидуальности изначально есть и лишь она одна пропадает. Или "лишь страдание появляется, лишь страдание пропадает" (если память не изменяет, так звучит).

----------


## Zom

Иван - учение Будды - это не солипсизм, а у вас я вижу именно такую его трактовку -)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Иван - учение Будды - это не солипсизм, а у вас я вижу именно такую его трактовку -)


Это потому что не учитываете тотальную взаимозависимость, т.е. такую интересную штуку, как "санкхара-лока". Никто не отрицает, что топор - он для всех один топор не завивисо от каммы. Но важно понимать, что он  - лишь конструированное восприятие, а не некий объект отдельно от восприятия существующий. Объем (форма, рупа) - такая же конструированная вещь, как цвет (и даже арупа). Она как искра высекается контактом, нама-рупой, как кремнем о камень, но искры этой отдельно от камня и кремня не существует (всмысле она не была прилеплена ни к камню, ни к кремню, и не существует нигде помимо их контакта и после него тоже не существует).

----------


## Zom

> Но важно понимать, что он - лишь конструированное восприятие, а не некий объект отдельно от восприятия существующий. Объем (форма, рупа) - такая же конструированная вещь, как цвет (и даже арупа). Она как искра высекается контактом, нама-рупой, как кремнем о камень, но искры этой отдельно от камня и кремня не существует


Тогда когда вы достигните париниббаны, я тоже её достигну вместе с вами. Ведь по-вашему, я существую только у вас в сознании, а значит меня не станет, когда вы станете просветлённым и развеете эту иллюзию -)))

Кстати, исходя из вашей же точки зрения, можно сделать вывод, что Будда не достиг освобождения, ибо он ушёл - а мы все остались ;-/

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Тогда когда вы достигните париниббаны, я тоже её достигну вместе с вами. Ведь по-вашему, я существую только у вас в сознании, а значит меня не станет, когда вы станете просветлённым и развеете эту иллюзию -)))


Это с чего это у вас такое вывелось? )

----------


## Zom

Ну как же - если мир для вас только конструкт вашего ума - того самого, который сидит и читает сейчас это сообщение - а помимо вашего ума ничего нет, то когда вы достигните ясного видения и просветления, то я (как не-существующий-отдельно-от-вас-психический-субъект) должен буду исчезнуть из реальности, ибо [правильная неискаженная] реальность уже раскрыта [вами]. С вашей точки зрения не может быть ситуации, что вы достигните ясного видения и просветления - а я - нет.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ну как же - если мир для вас только конструкт вашего ума


Нет. Это ум конструкт мира, санкхара-локи (потому он может обладая соотв. сиддхой заглядывать в чужой ум). Если бы вы внимательно рассмотрели-таки мой пример с решеткой, то увидели бы, то она появляется (необходимо вводится) по причине возмущения и каждая клеточка это причина\следствие. И каждый водоворот жажды будет считывать одни и те же причины и следствия, познавать совершенно один и тот же мир (двух быть не может, иаче они изолированы и субстанциональны). Поднатушьтесь еще немного ) Уже теплее )

Остальное опустил по причине неправильного понимания в корне. Ум конструкт мира, санкхара-локи, сансары, а не сансара "конструкт ума". Разница.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Еще добавочку сделаю. Изначально есть (см. графические модели на прежней стр.) "мир решетки" (сансара, буквально тюрьма выходит ) и мир "не-решетки" (Ниббана). Мир решетки обязателен потому, что он есть суть закона непостоянства (= "закона безсубстанциональности") и без водоворотов (жажды и соотв. контакта) он не существует. Они (мы) естественное следствие безначального закона. Но и Ниббана обязательно существует, потому что без статичной стороны мир "решетки" преобретает свойство субстанциональности. Вот и получаем "медать за отсутствие самости" о двух сторонах одного закона - сансары (непостоянства, проявленного, дукхии) и Ниббаны (постоянства, непроявленного, истины и истинного счастья, где индивиидуальности нет, и сверх-индивиидуальности, и не-индивиидуальности и всей этой бестолковой папанчи (papanca) тоже нет).

----------


## Tiop

> Даже рупа и арупа - лишь конструкты сознания.


Ужос.

----------


## Zom

> Нет. Это ум конструкт мира, санкхара-локи (потому он может обладая соотв. сиддхой заглядывать в чужой ум). Если бы вы внимательно рассмотрели-таки мой пример с решеткой, то увидели бы, то она появляется (необходимо вводится) по причине возмущения и каждая клеточка это причина\следствие. И каждый водоворот жажды будет считывать одни и те же причины и следствия, познавать совершенно один и тот же мир (двух быть не может, иаче они изолированы и субстанциональны).


Так вы объясните внятно - как же так вышло, что Будда просветлел и ушёл, а мы остались?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Так вы объясните внятно - как же так вышло, что Будда просветлел и ушёл, а мы остались?


Повторю.

Это ум конструкт мира, "санкхара-локи", которая образует все феномены мира без ислючения. Если бы вы внимательно рассмотрели-таки мой пример с решеткой, то увидели бы, то она появляется (необходимо вводится) по причине возмущения (закона непостоянства) и каждая клеточка это причина\следствие. И каждый водоворот жажды будет "считывать" одни и те же причины и следствия, познавать совершенно один и тот же мир (двух быть не может, иаче они изолированы и субстанциональны) и когда какой либо водоворот иссякает, то это не значит, что вся решетка исчезает (она вообще не исчезает, потому что водоворот это не решетка, но искривление, которое заставляет проявляться решетке), потому что он, водоворот, является продуктом решетки. Тут взаимозависимость. Одного без другого не существует. И вся эта кипящая каша без Ниббаны тоже не существует, иначе "субстанциональность непостоянства" выходит.

----------


## Zom

Очень хорошо, вот тогда возвращаясь к теме - физический объект - топор - это и есть определённое возмущение этой решётки, если хотите. И это возмущение реально представлено вне "вашего возмущения". Уйдёте вы в париниббану али нет - топор останется лежать.

Возвращаясь к теме - точно также и сознание - это определенное возмущение в определённой точке, это самый очередной водоворот. И этих водоворотов - живых существ - их много, разных. Сознание без водоворота немыслимо - и "непроявленное сознание" это всё равно что "непроявленный водоворт" - то есть по сути вообще абсурдно говорить о водовороте в таком случае. Вот почему я и говорю, что "бескачественное сознание" - это не ниббана, это точно такой же "водоворот", просто который перестаёт продолжать закручивать своим цеплянием. Это сознание архата - которое видит что жажда исчерпана. Но это видение есть, покуда водоворот еще не рассосался. А вот когда он рассосался, никакого сознания оставаться не должно.

----------


## Won Soeng

Когда заходит речь о прекращении восприятия, о реальности до восприятия, о порождении мира сознанием, часто критикуются лишь самые упрощенные взгляды, без проникновения в суть.

Вне сознания нет никакого устройства мира. Не самого мира, а какого-либо определенного его устройства. Устройство целиком определяется сознанием (как индивидуальным в рамках отдельного организма, так и общественным). Не изучается, не исследуется, не выражается, а именно определяется.

То, что мы называем вещи "своими именами", говорим о "присущих качествах", наделяем какие-то объекты обладанием некими свойствами, это и есть процесс определения устройства, содержания, сущности мира. Тогда то, что соответствует этому устройству - существует. Когда-то не существовало элементарных частиц, не существовало микромира, не существовало электромагнитных волн. Все это было открыто, когда было обращено внимание на нечто за пределами обыденного восприятия и определено устройство этого. Это не значит, что такое определение создало электроны или фотоны или клеточное строение живых тканей. Но это значит, что это было введено как существующее. Когда мы смотрим движение облаков, теней, мы иногда узнаем некоторые формы, которые знаем, как существующие. 

Когда говорится о существовании - речь идет о сущностях. Когда говорится о несуществовании - речь идет об отсутствии (определенных) сущностей. Когда говорится о выходе за пределы существования, несуществования и ни существования ни несуществования, речь идет прежде всего о прекращении манифестации мироустройства определенным образом, о преодолении осознанности только от момента распознавания (привязанности к миру форм), о пробуждении осознанности в самом моменте, когда распознавание порождает узнаваемые формы (подтверждает избранное за эталон мироустройство каждым новым восприятием).


Поэтому следует понимать, что за словами "существует" и "не существует" лежит что-то вовсе не самосущее, не самообладающее, а лишь определенное как таковое по причине кармы (обусловленности уже сложившегося ранее бытия).

Говорить о том, что составные сущности - иллюзорны, но некоторые простые качества - реальны - просто найти опору в анатте, упуская аничча. 

Нет самостоятельного качества твердости или влажности или сладости или синевы и т.п. Это все реакция органов чувств на значимость для соответствующей группы организмов, эти органы чувств развившей. Да, подобные качества являются основой для дальнейшего конструирования, но они сами не являются чем-то отделенным (обособленным) от восприятия (чувств)

----------

Caddy (29.05.2009), Монферран (24.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Zom, поймите правильно, Будда никогда не был целиком обособленным существом. Он имел взаимное действие с множеством других существ. Что же такое прекращается из того, что было, и когда это происходит угасание - одномоментно или постепенно, и все ли угасает из созданного взаимными действиями Будды и связанных с ним существ?

Ведь все это так или иначе вопрос того, что такое Будда, и, в конце концов, что такое "я" (вообще, а не я конкретно). 

Когда начинается оспаривание таких понятий, как "природа ума" или "истинное я" и тому подобное, это все равно, что попытка называть часы исключительно хронометром и никакими другими словами вовсе.

Нужно понимать, что подобные эпитеты вводились не из желания что-то выдумать, а для того, чтобы преодолеть возникающие логические штампы, мешающие реализации Ниббаны, подменяющие реализацию знанием "правильных ответов". 

Дело вовсе не в том, что Будда чего-то не объяснил. Дело в том, что Будда объяснял не для того, чтобы его слова повторяли. Как говорят - сколько не тверди "халва" во рту слаще не станет. Однако найдутся те, кто станут утверждать, что становится слаще, и будут утверждать, что повторение слова "халва" работает и начнут обсуждать, что такое слаще, и что нет никаких других сладостей кроме как "халва", а все остальное и вовсе не сладости, а что угодно другое.

Само разделение Буддизма на множество ветвей дает возможность возникновению дискуссий и проявлению не только знания сутр, но и постижения того знания, которое лежит за словами всех сутр. 

Есть множество школ, в которых не учат весь канон целиком. Как говорится, тот, кто съел яблоко, может не читать все существующие на свете описания его вкуса, но может сам этот вкус описывать. 

Канон следует сохранять в неприкосновенности, но ограничивать возникновение новых и новых комментариев к каноническим сутрам - серьезная ошибка. Творчество учителей по объяснению множества различных аспектов учения, а так же наставлений в различные методы практики возникает по причине того, что читая сутры можно понимать и практиковать как правильно, так и неправильно. 

Будда создал учение совершенное в начале, совершенное в середине и совершенное в конце, но не следует думать, что некие произвольные наборы историй и есть это самое совершенное учение. 
Прежде всего это совершенство в том, что это учение приводит к Нирване. И если какая-то группа последователей приходит к Нирване, значит она не утеряла этого учения. Если же какая-то группа последователей не приходит к Нирване, значит она утеряла это учение.

Давайте вернемся к истокам. Давал ли Будда подтверждения реализации Сотопанны, Архатства и других ступеней? Давали ли Архаты при Будде и сразу после него подобные подтверждения? 

Это вообще ключевой вопрос. Потому что некомпетентные люди не имеют оснований для вынесения верных суждений кроме склонностей и привязанностей (веры, например)

----------

Caddy (29.05.2009), Монферран (24.11.2018)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Вне сознания нет *никакого устройства* мира. Не самого мира, а какого-либо определенного его устройства. Устройство целиком определяется сознанием (как индивидуальным в рамках отдельного организма, так и общественным). Не изучается, не исследуется, не выражается, а именно определяется.
> 
> Устройство *целиком определяется сознанием* (как индивидуальным в рамках отдельного организма, так и общественным). Не изучается, не исследуется, не выражается, а именно определяется.
> 
> То, что мы называем вещи "своими именами", говорим о "присущих качествах", наделяем какие-то объекты обладанием некими свойствами, это и есть процесс определения устройства, содержания, сущности мира. Тогда то, что соответствует этому устройству - существует. Когда-то не существовало элементарных частиц, не существовало микромира, не существовало электромагнитных волн. Все это было открыто, когда было обращено внимание на нечто за пределами обыденного восприятия и определено устройство этого. Это не значит, что такое определение создало электроны или фотоны или клеточное строение живых тканей. Но это значит, что это было введено как существующее. Когда мы смотрим движение облаков, теней, мы иногда узнаем некоторые формы, которые знаем, как существующие.


То, что вы пишите "определяется", это как раз таки тоже что и "исследуется", слова синонимичны, не находите?
А то, что вы подразумеваете, называется "конструирование". У вас и получается, то что вы сами же и отрицаете, то есть: "микромир мы на самом деле не открыли, а сконструировали в момент контакта с тем, что не было доступно ранее обыденному восприятию", потому как вы отрицаете любое устройство мира, а мир наличествует именно благодаря какому-тому своему устройству. Если вы отрицаете любое устройство, то неоткуда взяться дождю, кроме как из сознания. 




> за словами "существует" и "не существует" лежит что-то вовсе не самосущее, не самообладающее, а лишь определенное как таковое по причине кармы (обусловленности *уже сложившегося ранее бытия*).
> 
> Говорить о том, что составные сущности - иллюзорны, но некоторые простые качества - реальны - просто найти опору в анатте, упуская аничча.
> 
> Нет самостоятельного качества твердости или влажности или сладости или синевы и т.п. Это все реакция органов чувств на значимость для соответствующей группы организмов, эти органы чувств развившей. Да, подобные качества являются основой для дальнейшего конструирования, но они сами не являются чем-то отделенным (обособленным) от восприятия (чувств)


Сложившегося раннее бытия с определёнными качествами, которые существуют независимо от вашего сознания и органов чувств, но при контакте с которыми, они могут проявляться определённым образом. И каждое из проявлений будет существующем либо объективно, либо субъективно, именно по этому вы не сможете пройти сквозь стену кирпичную, как сквозь воду, но сможете воспринимать стену как воду, нажравшись наркоты. Качества, о которых вы говорите, не конструируются в момент контакта, вы их именно что познаёте, познаёте то, что уже сформировалось, пусть и в следствии кармы, но это то, что будет существовать миллиарды лет, хоть потом и исчезнет насовсем быть может.

----------

Zom (29.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Очень хорошо, вот тогда возвращаясь к теме - физический объект - топор - это и есть определённое возмущение этой решётки, если хотите.


Нет. Решетка сама в себе подразумевает контакт. Поскольку она непостоянство, искривление, то в ней обезательно есть и водовороты (иглы проигрывателя), и решетка причин\следствий (санкхара-лока, та самая "подложка мира"), выполняющая роль пластинки. А топор это извлекаемая призрачная музыка, или искра, которую высекает внутри себя (в качестве сознания) имя-форма. Кроме призрачной пленки сознания топор нигде не содержится, как и всё пространство вселенной. И время.




> И это возмущение реально представлено вне "вашего возмущения".


Тут нужно различить водоворот (искривление) и топор (сопокупность клеток, которые и удовлетворяют условию искривления). Сам топор не является топором даже когда вы на него смотрите и дрова рубите. Это восприятие  высекается как череда искр-сознаний (дхамм), как фрактал, как перекрученный телефонный провод, и каждая "искра-петля" представляет из себя приснившийся кадр, которые в целом составляют призрачный фильм, сон  (шестислойный - из шести слоев сознаний) в противовес Пробуждению. И топор нигде помимо контакта, помимо сна, помимо призрачного непостоянного ежемгновенно высекаемого пламени не содержится. Он нарисован пламенем.

Монахи, все пылает. Что именно все пылает? Глаз пылает. Формы пылают. Сознание зрения пылает. Зрительный контакт пылает. И все, что возникает на основе зрительного контакта, переживаемое как наслаждение, боль, или ни наслаждение, ни боль, тоже пылает. Пылает в каком огне? Пылает в огне страсти, в огне отвращения, в огне заблуждения. Пылает, я говорю вам, в огне рождения, старения и смерти, в огне печали, плача, боли, горя и отчаяния. (источник)

Форма, цвет и всё пространство только мнятся в этом пламенном экране, но сам экран лишен какого либо реального объема. Чистая иллюзия. А топор один для всех, потому что сеть, в которую все пойманы, совершенна одна и та же, и причинно-следственные клетки, как клавиши, для всех водоворотов одни и теже.




> Уйдёте вы в париниббану али нет - топор останется лежать.


Конечно, потому что клетки не изчезнут с уходом одного водоворота. Водоворотам нет числа. Такова естественная структура мироздания. Клетки, собственно, сами и являют эти водовороты-искривления, учитывая, что сами клетки появляются лишь при услвии искливления-возмущения-водоворота. Но чтобы искривление состоялось, оно должно быть проявлено. Вот потому-то всё явленное непостоянно, иллюзорно.


Примечательно, что водоворот в данной решетке всегда образует 4 рукава выпуклых 4 рукава-впадины. Поскольку данная решетка в нашем случае рупа (мир, общий для всех), а водоворот нама-рупа, то примечательно, что состоит рупа из 4 элементов. Остальные 4 рукава в связке "нама-рупа" образуют 4 кхандхи, а пятая, рупа, уже в него в прямом смысле входит в качестве упомянутых 4 элементов. Вот такая любопытная картина получается из естественного принципа. (для пользы - тут и абзацем выше единственное упоминание во всем Каноне принципа Взаимозависимого Возникновения в терминах 5 кхандх, которые становятся различимы лишь при возникновения сознания, т.е. в контакте).




> Возвращаясь к теме - точно также и сознание - это определенное возмущение в определённой точке. И этих водоворотов - живых существ - их много, разных. Сознание без водоворота немыслимо - и "непроявленное сознание" это всё равно что "непроявленный водоворт" - *то есть по сути вообще абсурдно говорить о водовороте в таком случае*.


Вот на этом месте вы в эту сеть Брахмы и папались ) Не "в таком случае", а *в любом из этих случаев.* Вы забыли, что эта сеть не есть реальные линии. Они вводятся как необходимое условие существования непостоянства, они условность, хотя и проявлены (в качестве сознаний и восприятия вообще), потому что без проявления непостоянство становится постоянством. Вся эта сеть в буквальном смысле "вилами по воде писана". Просто условность, эфемерность, сон, лишь зрение, слышание, осознание и ничего помимо этого. Закон непостоянства, безсубстанциональности из которого расцветают всегда три вещи - доска с отверстием (рупа) + палка-трутень (нама) + пламя (сознание). Всё является одним соцветием и друг без друга не существует. Это сам закон. Непостоянство обязательно должно быть проявлено, иначе оно постоянством становится. Это сансара. Но и Ниббана обязательно должна быть, иначе без полной противоположнойсти, сферы идеального покоя, непостоянство сансары преобретает субстанционадльное свойство.




> Вот почему я и говорю, что "бескачественное сознание" - это не ниббана, это точно такой же "водоворот", просто который перестаёт продолжать закручивать своим цеплянием.


Вы говорили, что "бескачественное сознание" это аксюморон. Выше я показал, что аксюмороном также является и "качественное сознание". Мы говорим "изчезает сознание", но правильно говорить, что изчезает цвет, звук, запах, вкус, осязание и сознавание, потому что сознанием мы условно называем совокупность объектов зрения, слуха и пр. А если еще точнее говорить, то:

"It is only suffering that arises and suffering that ceases. Understanding thus, one does not doubt, one does not waver, and there is in him only the knowledge that is not dependent on another. It is in so far, Kacc&#224;yana, that one has right view."
Лишь страдание возникает, лишь страдание прекращается. Понимая так, нет места сомнениям, а в ком нет сомнения, тот не колеблется и это единственное его знание не зависит от чего-либо. Это потому, Каччаяна, что это его Правильное Воззрение.
S II 17, Kacc&#224;yanagottasutta. (источник Nibb&#224;na Sermon 22)


Т.е. все линии и клетки решетки лишь необходимая условность, которая лишь вводится, а не существует. Так что аксюмороном является разговор о любом сознании, а не только "бескачественном" и "непроявленном". Это другая сторона условности, Ниббана. Есть непостоянная сторона дуальности, где есть индивидуальности-не-индивидуальности (2 в 1), а есть сторона покоя, не дуальности, где даже не-индивидуальности нет, и даже бесформенного тоже нет (иначе это арупа-джхана да и только).

Собственно Шекспировский вопрос "быть или не быть" (бытие\небытие) Будда решает (тут) весьма красиво.




> Это сознание архата - которое видит что жажда исчерпана. Но это видение есть, покуда водоворот еще не рассосался. А вот когда он рассосался, никакого сознания оставаться не должно.


Это про обчный наш мир, сансару. Водоворот лишился подпитки и потихоньку выравнивается из-за трения. А "бескачественное сознание" это не водоворот вовсе. Это полный покой. Это уже другая сторона мироздания. Ниббана. Без "я", без дуальности индивидуальности\не-индивидуальности.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Нужно понимать, что подобные эпитеты вводились не из желания что-то выдумать, а для того, чтобы преодолеть возникающие логические штампы, мешающие реализации Ниббаны, подменяющие реализацию знанием "правильных ответов".


Когда это и служит возникновению штампов. Как может быть "природа ума", если само понятие "природа" подразумевает источник, субстанциональность?




> Дело вовсе не в том, что Будда чего-то не объяснил. Дело в том, что Будда объяснял не для того, чтобы его слова повторяли.


Говорил, что когда перестанут слушать сутты, которые слово в слово его Слова, тогда закат Дхаммы и пойдет набирать обороты (источник).




> Канон следует сохранять в неприкосновенности, но ограничивать возникновение новых и новых комментариев к каноническим сутрам - серьезная ошибка.


Я бы сказал, что думать, что что-то в Каноне не доизложено - серьезная ошибка. Но это всего лишь моя вера в слово Будды. Не более.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я бы сказал, что думать, что что-то в Каноне не доизложено - серьезная ошибка. Но это всего лишь моя вера в слово Будды. Не более


Тем не менее, Вы говорите о решетках  :Smilie:  Так и рождаются разнообразные метафоры, входящие в канву обучения в определенных традициях.

----------

Монферран (24.11.2018)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Тем не менее, Вы говорите о решетках  Так и рождаются разнообразные метафоры, входящие в канву обучения в определенных традициях.


Но я бы не стал канонизировать эти решетки, даром что они появление 5 кхандх в контакте показывают, не вводят никаких доволнительных поправок и оговорок и проясняют, почему "только страдание появляется, только страдани исчезает", а не "качественное сознание появлятся и изчезает, а бескачественное сознание "аксюморон" )

А трактовки и трактаты, которые не могут правильно увязать все части Канона (а порой и откровенно ошибаются) я, если честно, остерегаюсь серьезно рассматривать, не говоря об ответвлениях. Наответвлялся уже порядком ) К истокам тянет )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сложившегося раннее бытия с определёнными качествами


Нет, конечно!

Для тех же мух, тараканов, рыб, осьминогов и т.п. характерны другие качества в воспринимаемом. Иначе определенные. Об этом и идет речь.

Давайте уточним, раз это действительно не очевидно. 
Определение устройства мира не происходит в одном индивидуальном сознании. Это работа поколений организмов. Это изменчивость видов. 

Никто не ставит под сомнение вопрос о том, исчезнет ли материя, составляющая топор. Однако сам топор, как обособленная конструкция легко исчезнет, когда не будет тех, кто будет осознавать его как нечто отличимое от фона. 

Собственно такое прекращение восприятия конструкций как самообусловленных и есть преодоление привязанности к форме. 

Я не могу говорить является ли известное мне состояние джханой, тем не менее, определенное состояние восприятия мне знакомо (и входить в него со временем все легче и легче). В этом состоянии нет привычного восприятия. Нет зрения, воспринимающего формы, хотя глаза не перестают видеть, просто поток зрительной информации перестает быть акцентированным, заметным. Так же и со слухом, и с обонянием, и со вкусом, и с осязанием. Чувства не притуплены, они как бы чужие, в стороне. Мышление словами или образами или ощущениями так же прекращается. Сначала есть какие-то отголоски, но по мере "выравнивания" фона восприятия возникает полный покой. 
При этом совершенно точно ясно, что глаза продолжают видеть, уши продолжают слышать, нос продолжает обонять, тело продолжает осязать. Это ясно, известно, не требует какой-то особой проверки. 

Так вот в таком состоянии узнавание чего-либо не происходит вообще. Когда начинается сосредоточение на чем-либо, требуются последовательные усилия, по удерживанию последовательного внимания. Например плакат с текстом долго не распознается как конкретный содержащий смысл. Словно это незнакомый язык. Очертания каждого символа ясно видны, но не возникает автоматического интереса анализировать.

Не могу быть уверенным в том, что данное состояние является полезным в практике, так же как и нет уверенности, что это состояние не является естественным этапом в практике. Плоды не очевидны, не о чем судить.

Все это привожу только как объяснение разницы между неопределенностью устройства и "отрицанием" любого устройства.

Отрицание - заблуждение. Если кто-то будет отрицать "я" - это не будет правильным пониманием. Знание о неопределенности разнообразных представлений о "я" и отрицание "я" не одно и то же.

Знание о неопределенности разнообразных наборов качеств и отрицание реальности воспринимаемых качеств - тоже не одно и то же.

----------

Монферран (24.11.2018)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Но и Ниббана обязательно должна быть, иначе без полной противоположнойсти, сферы идеального покоя, непостоянство сансары преобретает субстанционадльное свойство.


Так сансара безначальна. А если ставить сансару в зависимость от ниббаны, то ниббана получается не окончательная, и ей на смену приходит сансара  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но я бы не стал канонизировать эти решетки, даром что они появление 5 кхандх в контакте показывают, не вводят никаких доволнительных поправок и оговорок и проясняют, почему "только страдание появляется, только страдани исчезает", а не "качественное сознание появлятся и изчезает, а бескачественное сознание "аксюморон" )
> 
> А трактовки и трактаты, которые не могут правильно увязать все части Канона (а порой и откровенно ошибаются) я, если честно, остерегаюсь серьезно рассматривать, не говоря об ответвлениях. Наответвлялся уже порядком ) К истокам тянет )


 А трактовки и не нужно рассматривать. Тем более в качестве "объединяющих все части Канона"

Достаточно понимать, что углубление предполагает увеличение деталей, а не  укрупнение общего плана. 

Если в общем яблоко зеленое это вовсе не исключает наличия красных крапин.

Детали позволяют различить информированность от познания. 

Истоком является не Канон. Истоком является реализация Буддой Нирваны.

Если мир не полон реализовавших учение Будды последователей, это значит, что учение не срабатывает, и что тогда учить слова, которые не помогли другим?

Если же учение работает, то глупо полагать, что нет множества реализовавших это учение, к кому можно обратиться за прибежищем и наставлениями.

Но это не значит, что тяга к каноническому учению плоха (или хороша). Это часть нашей общей практики. Но не вся практика, конечно же.

Во всех этих холиварах забавно то, что они ведутся с самых древних времен. И каждому участнику кажется, что он открывает другим глаза. В то время как на самом деле иногда находит причину приоткрыть на мгновение свои.

Вот как раз в таких дискуссиях вскрываются очень интересные знания. И вряд ли многие участники, обладающие широкими и глубокими знаниями стали делиться всеми этими знаниями, если бы не дискуссионный запал.

Информация хороший повод для обретения знаний. Но - не знания.

----------

Монферран (24.11.2018)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Так сансара безначальна. А если ставить сансару в зависимость от ниббаны, то ниббана получается не окончательная, и ей на смену приходит сансара


В зависимость их никто нет ставит. Это, конечно, ошибка. Они полностью и герметично изолированы друг от друга. Будь они взаимозависимы, как сразу перед нами субстанциональность. А так лишь соцветие закона безсубстанциональности. Они и соприкасаются (Ниббана достижима из сансары) и в то же время это не соприкосновение. Неконструированное не может являть конструированное, и наоборот.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Нет, конечно!
> 
> Для тех же мух, тараканов, рыб, осьминогов и т.п. характерны другие качества в воспринимаемом. Иначе определенные. Об этом и идет речь.
> 
> Давайте уточним, раз это действительно не очевидно.
> Определение устройства мира не происходит в одном индивидуальном сознании. Это работа поколений организмов. Это изменчивость видов.
> 
> Никто не ставит под сомнение вопрос о том, исчезнет ли материя, составляющая топор. Однако сам топор, как обособленная конструкция легко исчезнет, когда не будет тех, кто будет осознавать его как нечто отличимое от фона.


Исчезает только мыслительная конструкция - знание о том, что такое топор, так ведь?
Так почему вы говорите: "Нет, конечно!" , приводя в аргументе тараканов и осьминогов, на которых действуют всё те же физические законы как и на всех остальных? 
Независимо от того, как таракан воспринимает мир, конкретные виды материи будут всегда (ну или в нынешнею махакальпу) конкретно взаимодействовать друг с другом.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Истоком является не Канон. Истоком является реализация Буддой Нирваны.


Канон - Дхамма - кратчайший и единственный путь к ней, если верить словам Будды и верить, что в Каноне именно его слова.




> Во всех этих холиварах забавно то, что они ведутся с самых древних времен. И каждому участнику кажется, что он открывает другим глаза. В то время как на самом деле иногда находит причину приоткрыть на мгновение свои.


На самом деле это понимание давно я прочитал (а не вывел) в труде Бхикху Ньянананды. Глаза Канон открывает, а не его перетирание на форуме.




> Вот как раз в таких дискуссиях вскрываются очень интересные знания. И вряд ли многие участники, обладающие широкими и глубокими знаниями стали делиться всеми этими знаниями, если бы не дискуссионный запал.


Тут больше спокойное понимание. Будда сказал, что худшая разновидная скупости, это скупость Дхаммы (источник). Я понимаю почему. Быть может десяток другой читателей за десяток лет прочитают, ухватят суть, и вот вам и Канон, и еще, и еще, и обзорные великолепные работы, прекрасно скомпонованные, настоящий клад, даже на русском кусок есть.

----------


## Won Soeng

Иван Ран, "действуют законы" - это все же ошибочное представление. Законы есть описание феноменов. На разных существ, в разное время, действуют разные законы. 
Конкретные виды материи - это уже результат обособления одних видов материи от других в определенных (конкретных) целях взаимодействия с материей. 

Видите ли, еще тридцать лет назад мы не могли бы так взаимодействовать с Вами, как это делаем сейчас. При том, что сама материя приобретала и эти формы. Просто мы научились ее структурировать иначе. 

Материя во всех своих видах при-сутствует. Потенциально мы даже может и не знаем, что еще сумеем от этой самой материи добиться в будущем. 

Когда-то, возможно, совсем перестанут производить топоры. Они вообще существуют лишь по причине надобности их нам. Не растут на деревьях. Не появляются в результате естественных геологических или астрофизических процессов. 

Иллюзия о том, что есть какие-то виды материи помимо нашего желания материю на эти виды делить - все та же иллюзия, что нечто имеет смысл и цель само по себе (самообусловленное бытие).

----------

Монферран (24.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тут больше спокойное понимание, что быть может десяток другой читателей за десяток лет прочитают, ухватят суть, и вот вам и Канон, и еще, и еще, и обзорные великолепные работы, прекрасно скомпонованные, просто клад, даже на русском кусок есть, и еще переводятся.


Но не стоит и преувеличивать. Постижение Дхармы не есть процесс связанный с изучением 100% канона. Реализация правильного образа жизни может идти и вовсе без изучения канона. Поэтому насчет того, что Канон = Дхарма = кратчайший путь = единственный путь - это даже не просто преувеличение. Это попросту доведение вопроса до абсурда. Канон это не одна сутта. Сколько сутт = кратчайший путь? Сколько сутт = Дхарма?

Есть практика применения. Может очень удивлять, как это на одной шастре (по сути дела - пересказе канона через призму некоторых событий) может держаться целая традиция. Но точно так же может удивлять, как же можно не видеть множество Будд.

Иногда спокойное понимание не слишком выделяется среди блаженного неведения.

----------

PampKin Head (29.05.2009), Zom (29.05.2009), Монферран (24.11.2018)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Но не стоит и преувеличивать. Постижение Дхармы не есть процесс связанный с изучением 100% канона.


Он связан еще и с практикой.




> Реализация правильного образа жизни может идти и вовсе без изучения канона. Поэтому насчет того, что Канон = Дхарма = кратчайший путь = единственный путь - это даже не просто преувеличение. Это попросту доведение вопроса до абсурда. Канон это не одна сутта. Сколько сутт = кратчайший путь? Сколько сутт = Дхарма?


Особо "голодным" хватило одной этой.

----------

Won Soeng (29.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Нет самостоятельного качества твердости или влажности или сладости или синевы и т.п. Это все реакция органов чувств


Нет. Потому что если стакан падает, он разбивается. При этом пол и стакан "среагировали друг на друга" определенным образом. Никакие чувства здесь ни при чем - нет чувств у стакана и у пола. 

Если же стакан падает в воду, он не разбивается. И никакая реакция чувств тут тоже ни при чём - просто таковы качества внешней материи - твёрдости, сцепления, температуры и движения. Эти качества присущи материи вне зависимости от вашего познания материи. Благодаря этому окружающие неодушевлённые предметы функционируют и взаимодействуют друг с другом, являя нам результаты этих взаимодействий - и наше непосредственное участие к этом самом их процессе взаимодействия нисколько не имеет значения. 

Меня всё-таки восхищает такая позиция "глаза закрыл, мира больше не существует" -)) Ещё раз подчеркну - в таком случае Будда ничего не достиг, ибо "глаза он закрыл" (для него мира больше нет) - а мы все так и остались тут.




> Вы говорили, что "бескачественное сознание" это аксюморон. Выше я показал, что аксюмороном также является и "качественное сознание". Мы говорим "изчезает сознание", но правильно говорить, что изчезает цвет, звук, запах, вкус, осязание и сознавание, потому что сознанием мы условно называем совокупность объектов зрения, слуха и пр.


Что-то "у вас какой-то собственный буддизм получается уже" (как говорит Топпер). В абхидхамме сказано, что есть конечная реальность - дхаммы, и сознание существует как вполне отдельный феномен (дхамма), имеющий 121 тип, и никоим образом не един с читасиками - объектами ума - которые постигаются за счёт сознания:
http://www.palikanon.com/english/int...ppendix_ii.htm

Также отмечу, что дхаммы, хоть и являются непостоянными и безличными, не являются составными - составных частей у них нет. На то это и конечная реальность.

----------


## Tiop

> В абхидхамме сказано, что есть конечная реальность - дхаммы


Это заблуждение, в Абхидхамме так не сказано, вы, очевидно, не знаете, что такое Абхидхамма.




> что дхаммы... не являются составными


Это ересь, все дхаммы кроме Ниббаны - "составные".

Про "составные части" у дхамм вообще речи не идёт, "составным" называют то, что участвует в процессах конструирования обусловленного.

"They construct the conditioned; therefore they are called volitional formations. And what are the conditioned things they construct? They construct the body, feeling, perception, volitional formations, and consciousness; therefore they are called volitional formations" (SN XXII.79).

(определение санкхар, tr. by ven. Bhikkhu Bodhi)

----------

Echo (29.05.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет. Потому что если стакан падает, он разбивается. При этом пол и стакан "среагировали друг на друга" определенным образом. Никакие чувства здесь ни при чем - нет чувств у стакана и у пола.


Zom, пол и стакан не отделяют себя друг от друга. Это мы их разделяем как разные сущности, потому что имеем чувства, для нас они значимы как отдельные сущности. 
Речь идет только об этом. 

Способ структурирования мира зависит от наших взглядов. Но взаимодействие выделенных фрагментов будет подчиняться вполне определенным закономерностям.

Есть два наиболее определенных способа мировосприятия: реальность (от латинского слова реал - вещь, объект) и действительность (от слова действие).

Первое мировосприятие опирается на узнавание качеств в пространстве, и фрагментирование пространства, изменчивые процессы в котором отмечают ход времени. Это подход Аристотеля.

Второе мировосприятие опирается на узнавание энергий в движении, и циклические процессы, сходные фрагменты которых отмечают подвижные и изменчивые, но снова и снова повторяющиеся формы. Это подход Гераклита.

С точки зрения Аристотеля камень есть устойчивый объект и первична его форма и качества как устойчивой конструкции.

С точки зрения Гераклита камень есть лишь временное образование из мириадов подобных камню частиц минералов, и первичен процесс, образующий и разрушающий разнообразные формы и конструкции.

Знание обоих точек зрения помогает понять, что сами взгляды определяют мироустройство, само же устройство никак не присуще миру (то есть мир никак не устроен, кроме как вследствие взглядов на мир)

----------

Монферран (24.11.2018)

----------


## Pavel

> Когда-то, возможно, совсем перестанут производить топоры. Они вообще существуют лишь по причине надобности их нам. Не растут на деревьях. Не появляются в результате естественных геологических или астрофизических процессов.


Топоры появляются в результате совершенно естесственных процессов, всегда были и никогда не перестанут существовать. А вот замечаем  топоры мы, или создаем условия для овеществления топора действительно мы по причине надобности нам. В этом смысле действительно, кому нужен топор, тот получит топор. Существование же топора, как и возникновение нужды, порождающей распознавание топора нами - Результат проявления Дхаммы. В этом смысле топор - это точно такое же проявление Дхаммы, что и канон, но эффективность использования на Пути к... предполагается (определяется) различная. Отрицание существования топора вне воспринимающего сознания все равно, что провозглашение несуществования Дхаммы без проявления ее в каноне. В этом смысле оба заявления - это две стороны одной медали.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Меня всё-таки восхищает такая позиция "глаза закрыл, мира больше не существует" -))


Не менее забавляет то, что находятся люди, которые думают, будто именно в такую банальность верят их оппоненты  :Smilie:  

Ответ на это предельно прост. Кто закрыл глаза? Что такое то, что закрывает глаза?
Если это понятно, то понятно и что значит "мир существует". Кстати сказать, слово мир обозначает как раз аллюзию "мыслю - следовательно существую", то есть уже включает явленное существование (воплощение): буквица Рцы имеет этот смысл. 

Мир сам себя не делит на фрагменты. Это вовсе не то же самое, что "закрыл глаза и мир прекратился". Именно об этом закон перевоплощений (реинкарнаций). Можно сколько угодно закрывать глаза, но будут новые воплощения тех же самых взглядов, стремлений и прочего, образующие в совокупности пять скандх.

----------

Монферран (24.11.2018)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> В абхидхамме сказано, что есть конечная реальность - дхаммы, и сознание существует как вполне отдельный феномен (дхамма), имеющий 121 тип, и никоим образом не един с читасиками - объектами ума - которые постигаются за счёт сознания:
> http://www.palikanon.com/english/int...ppendix_ii.htm


По указанной схеме именно это выходит. Но с моей точке зрения, шагая по правильной нити, вы иногда скатываетесь в крайность субстанции. Например "отдельный феномен дхамма" только потому реально отделен и безсубстанционален, что он существует *только в сознании*, которое есть магическое шоу (источник), а не потому, что они существуют как есть помимо сознания. Формы, объем и все пространство (даже арупа) не существуют как некийреальный объем, который что-то вмешает. Они проявляются, в "музыке", в "искрах-дхаммах-сознании", как конструкт, картинка. Вне сознания это лишь условные непроявленные  бороздки условной пластинки "/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\", или "..011010101...", а не "белый, красный, твердый, жидкий, протяженный, бесконечный" и пр. 




> Также отмечу, что дхаммы, хоть и являются непостоянными и безличными, не являются составными - составных частей у них нет.


Именно это я вам и показываю на схеме, которая о другом и не говорит.

----------


## Tiop

> что он существует только в сознании, которое есть магическое шоу (источник), сон.


В тексте такого не говорится, вы врёте.

----------


## Zom

> По указанной схеме именно это выходит. Но с моей точке зрения ваши рассуждения, шагая по правильной нити, вы иногда скатываетесь в крайность субстанции. Например "отдельный феномен дхамма" только потому реально отделен и безсубстанционален, что он существует только в сознании, которое есть магическое шоу (источник), сон.


А мне кажется, что как раз вы шагаете по правильной нити, но в итоге скатываетесь в субъективный идеализм, коим буддизм Тхеравады не является -) У вас, насколько я вижу, чистейшие адвайта-ведантистские взгляды -) (поменять осталось одни словечки другими - а суть одна и та же)

По второму кругу - если всё у вас в сознании - тогда вы прозреете и мир исчезнет, то и я должен исчезнуть из реальности вместе с вашим прозрением (потому что я, по-вашему, иллюзия и существую лишь только у вас в уме и нигде более). А сие, простите, не есть истина, ибо Будда прозрел - а мы остались.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> и никоим образом не един с читасиками


Конечно не един, иначе это субстанция получается. Но дуальность это и не две отдельные вещи (тоже , выходит, субстанции), а две *взаимозависимые* реально отдельные вещи, как лево и право.




> По второму кругу - если всё у вас в сознании - тогда вы прозреете и мир исчезнет


Мир (сеть) не исчезнет. Изчезнет лишь восприятие мира, водоворот, который *продукт сети*. Сеть никогда не исчезает. Она проявление закона непостоянства, закона мироздания.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> А мне кажется, что как раз вы шагаете по правильной нити, но в итоге скатываетесь в субъективный идеализм, коим буддизм Тхеравады не является -)


Покажу на другой модели, быть может проще понять будет. Имеем некий горючий газ, движение частиц (непостоянство). Всвязи с движением в газе обязательно существуют "статические разряды" (для наглядности назовем это так), которые вызывают локальное воспламенение газа, как шаровые молнии, например (аналог водоворота). Это пламя является сознанием, а не "причинно-следственный информационный газ", единый для всех. Когда пламя иссякает, тогда лишь ионизация (сознание) уходит. А топоры, стаканы и прочее за пределами ионизации как не существовали, так и не существуют. Они созданы лишь локальным воспламенением "непроявленного, непротяженного, причинно-следственного информационного газа". Как пропан горит голубым пламенем, а другой газ красный или зеленым, так и топоры со стаканами есть лишь потоки разной причинной-следственной сети, которая одиноковой быть не может, иначе постоянство и субстанция выходит. Теперь соотнесите с сетью. Она никуда не девается с уходов водоворотов. Она ими бесконечно полна и от них не зависит. Она лишь от принципа непостоянства зависит.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Иван Ран, "действуют законы" - это все же ошибочное представление. Законы есть описание феноменов. На разных существ, в разное время, действуют разные законы.
> Конкретные виды материи - это уже результат обособления одних видов материи от других в определенных (конкретных) целях взаимодействия с материей.


Ну как ошибочное? Уже много раз приводились слова Будды про 5 ниям. 

Вот смотрите, я говорю: "Конкретные виды материи будут всегда (ну или в нынешнею махакальпу) конкретно взаимодействовать друг с другом".
А вы отвечаете: "Разные законы будут по разному действовать для разных существ".

Так разные и будет действовать по разному, а конкретные будут проявляться конкретно определённым образом. У вас же получается, что одинаковые феномены при одинаковых стечениях обстоятельств (конкретных законы на конкретных видах материи), буду проявляться различным образом. А это не так, потому что стакан, определённого веса и прочности, всегда разобьётся об конкретную твёрдую поверхность, пролетев с определённой высоты. Мы даже можем не разбивать стакан, зная все составляющие процесса, мы можем рассчитать что стакан разобьётся, а потом это экспериментально проверить.




> Когда-то, возможно, совсем перестанут производить топоры. Они вообще существуют лишь по причине надобности их нам. Не растут на деревьях. Не появляются в результате естественных геологических или астрофизических процессов.
> 
> Иллюзия о том, что есть какие-то виды материи помимо нашего желания материю на эти виды делить - все та же иллюзия, что нечто имеет смысл и цель само по себе (самообусловленное бытие).


Это не иллюзия БТР, что бы это понять, попробуйте нарубить дрова своим телефоном, получится у вас это? 
И при чём здесь наделение смыслом? Исследуются качества определённой материи, а результатами исследований мы пользуемся, можно не наделять нож остротой, не придавать ему такой смысл  :Smilie: , но он всё равно пройдёт сквозь масло.

----------

Pavel (01.06.2009), Zom (29.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Мир (сеть) не исчезнет. Изчезнет лишь восприятие мира, водоворот, который продукт сети. Сеть никогда не исчезает. Она проявление закона непостоянства, закона мироздания.


Ну дак и зачем тогда говорить что "всё только в уме". Вот вы и согласились, что в уме только то, что вы познаёте - а остальное есть остальное.

Возвращаясь к теме о "бескачественном уме" - опять-таки, вы согласны или нет с тем, что вне "заворотов" этой вашей сети, говорить о каком-то "Уме" бессмысленно? -)
Если согласны, тогда этот ум - не ниббана.




> Покажу на другой модели, быть может проще понять будет. Имеем некий горючий газ, движение частиц (непостоянство). Всвязи с движением в газе обязательно существуют "статические разряды" (для наглядности назовем это так), которые вызывают локальное воспламенение газа, как шаровые молнии, напромер (аналог водоворота). Вот это сознание, а не "причинно-следственный информационный газ", единый для всех. Когда пламя иссякает, тогда лишь ионизация (сознание) уходит. А топоры, стаканы и прочее за пределами ионизации не существовали. Они "непроявленный, непротяженный, причинно-следственный информационный газ". Как пропан горит голубым пламенем, а другой газ красный или зеленым, так и топоры со стаканами есть лишь потоки разной причинной-следственной сети, которая одиноковой быть не может, иначе постоянство и субстанция выходит.


Давайте ещё проще. Наука говорит о том, что стакан или топор - это определенное скопление элементарных частиц с определенными свойствами. Вы согласны, что с абсолютной точки зрения это скопление этих частиц имеет место быть/есть/существует в реалии, или же вы считаете, что это "только у вас в уме"?

----------

Иван Ран (29.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Давайте ещё проще. Наука говорит о том, что стакан или топор - это определенное скопление элементарных частиц с определенными свойствами. Вы согласны, что с абсолютной точки зрения это скопление этих частиц имеет место быть/есть/существует в реалии, или же вы считаете, что это "только у вас в уме"?


Как то с реальностью существования частиц все не так просто.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ну дак и зачем тогда говорить что "всё только в уме". *Вот вы и согласились, что в уме только то, что вы познаёте - а остальное есть остальное*.


Не соглашусь, потому что тут есть впадание субстанциональность. Состоит она в том, что "остальное" и "неостальное" это субстанциональное разграничение на "это" и "то". Сеть не существует как пространство. Оно лишь условность, которая по иронии судьбы имеет свойство проявляться сама в себе в качестве отдельных локальных источников "ионизации", ее "считывающих". Она не объем. Она лишь чистая информация которая негде не записана и существует називисимо от условий, но зависимо от проявления условий.




> Возвращаясь к теме о "бескачественном уме" - опять-таки, вы согласны или нет с тем, что вне "заворотов" этой вашей сети, говорить о каком-то "Уме" бессмысленно? -)


И об уме, и о сознании и о чем либо вообще, кроме страдания (!)




> Если согласны, тогда этот ум - не ниббана.


Согласен. Ум не ниббана.




> Давайте ещё проще. Наука говорит о том, что стакан или топор - это определенное скопление элементарных частиц с определенными свойствами. Вы согласны, что с абсолютной точки зрения это скопление этих частиц имеет место быть/есть/существует в реалии, или же вы считаете, что это "только у вас в уме"?


Не согласен. Повторюсь: топоры проявляются только "искрах-дхаммах-сознании", как конструкт, картинка из пламени. Вне сознания "он" лишь условные непостоянные "бороздки" непроявленного "информационного причинно-следственного тела мироздания", условной пластинки "/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\", или "..011010101...", а не "твердый, жидкий, белый, красный, объемный, необъёмный" и пр.




> Form is like a glob of foam;
> Форма - как скопление пены;
> feeling, a bubble;
> чувства - пузырь;
> perception, a mirage;
> восприятие - мираж;
> fabrications, a banana tree;
> Конструкции - ствол бананового дерева; [оно как шишка не имеет сердцевины]
> consciousness, a magic trick — 
> ...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы согласны, что с абсолютной точки зрения это скопление этих частиц имеет место быть/есть/существует в реалии, или же вы считаете, что это "только у вас в уме"?


С абсолютной точки зрения нет ни одной выделенной частицы. Разделение целого на части порождается с какой-то целью и только.




> Это не иллюзия БТР, что бы это понять, попробуйте нарубить дрова своим телефоном, получится у вас это?


Иллюзия в том, что необходимость рубить дрова есть нечть независимое от взглядов.
Да, преодолеть привязанность к формам нелегко. Для начала - даже трудно вообразить не то что необходимость, а хотя бы возможность этого.

----------

Caddy (29.05.2009), Монферран (24.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Топоры появляются в результате совершенно естесственных процессов, всегда были и никогда не перестанут существовать.


Павел, проснитесь.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (29.05.2009), Монферран (24.11.2018)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Иллюзия в том, что необходимость рубить дрова есть нечть независимое от взглядов.


Ну мы то сейчас не об необходимости говорим, а о об объективности качеств материи. 
В чём вы видите ошибку в моём и Зома размышлениях? 




> С абсолютной точки зрения нет ни одной выделенной частицы. Разделение целого на части порождается с какой-то целью и только.


Так и знал что это скажите  :Smilie: . С абсолютной точки зрения как раз таки мы можем осознавать разделения на части, а вот с относительной, релятивистской позиции - всё едино. Так как ум всё исследует и *в результате исследования* разделяет, а отказ от разделяющего ума означает окончание исследования и начало восприятия феноменального мира как сплошного единого хаоса. Это конечно романтично, "мы это пламя жажды" и всё в таком духе, но горите вы не по настоящему, а ваше тело например, весьма гармонично переваривает только определённую материю, разделяет ли её ваш ум на части или нет.

----------


## PampKin Head

Собственно, к вопросу о Срединном Пути



> ...
> [Kaccayana:] "Lord, 'Right view, right view,' it is said. To what extent is there right view?"
> 
> [The Buddha:] "By & large, Kaccayana, *this world is supported by (takes as its object) a polarity, that of existence & non-existence. But when one sees the origination of the world as it actually is with right discernment, 'non-existence' with reference to the world does not occur to one. When one sees the cessation of the world as it actually is with right discernment, 'existence' with reference to the world does not occur to one*.
> ...


О какой материальности топоров/дхамм речь?

----------

Won Soeng (31.05.2009), Zom (29.05.2009)

----------


## Сергей Муай

> О какой материальности топоров речь?


Вот

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (29.05.2009), Иван Ран (29.05.2009), Кумо (29.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Не соглашусь, потому что тут есть впадание субстанциональность. Состоит она в том, что "остальное" и "неостальное" это субстанциональное разграничение на "это" и "то".


Но это не значит что ЭТОГО и ТОГО не существует вообще никак. С абсолютной точки зрения действительно можно говорить что вещей нет. А с условной так говорить нельзя. 
Будда - если посмотрите - хотя и был просветлённым, но не отвергал условной реальности вещей.

----------


## Zom

> Собственно, к вопросу о Срединном Пути
> 
> О какой материальности топоров/дхамм речь?


Здесь вообщем-то Пампкин прав - Будда специально говорил о мире в рамках того, каким мир отражается в сознании и не более того. По-сути нынешняя тема о сознании, перешедшая в реальность или нереальность внешнего мира не имеет прямого отношения к практике и достижению ниббаны. То есть другими словами - *демагогия* -)

----------

AlekseyE (29.05.2009), Won Soeng (31.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Будда - если посмотрите - хотя и был просветлённым, но не отвергал условной реальности вещей.


Кто же её, условную, отвергает? События во сне тоже условно реальны. Сказать "только реальны" - ошибка. Сказать "вообще не реальны" - тоже ошибка, потому что опыт показал иное.




> А мне кажется, что как раз вы шагаете по правильной нити, но в итоге скатываетесь в субъективный идеализм, коим буддизм Тхеравады не является -) У вас, насколько я вижу, чистейшие адвайта-ведантистские взгляды -) (поменять осталось одни словечки другими - а суть одна и та же)


Обижаете, Сергей. Я не говорю того, чего нет в суттах или что хоть как-то им противоречит. "Лишь страдание возникает, лишь страдание прекращается". У Вас же выходит, что на самом деле есть и со временем сами по себе прекращаются топоры, дрова, их рубка, стаканы и водка. Но они не прекращаются, потому что их и не было никогда.




> 'I do not say that the end of the world is to be known, seen, & reached by traveling. But neither do I say that there is a making an end of stress without having reached the end of the world'
> Будда: Я не говорю, что конец мира может быть познан, увиден и достигнут с помощью путешествия. Но и не говорю я, что можно положить конец страданиям, не достигнув конца мира.
> (....)
> That by means of which one has a perception of world, a concept of world with regard to the world: that, in the discipline of a noble one, is called the 'world.' Now, by means of what does one have a perception of world, a concept of world with regard to the world? By means of the eye... the ear... the nose... the tongue... the body... the intellect one has a perception of world, a concept of world with regard to the world.
> Ананда поясняет: *Посредством чего некто имеет восприятие мира, понятие мира как мира, то ученик Благородного называет "миром".* Теперь, посредством чего некто имеет восприятие мира, понятие мира как мира? Посредством глаза, уха, носа, языка, тела, интеллекта он имеет восприятие мира, понятие мира как мира.
> 
> — SN 35.116  (источник)





> Monks, I will teach you the origination & disappearance of the world. Listen & pay close attention. I will speak.
> Монахи, я научу вас возникновению и исчезновению мира. Слушайте внимательно. Я буду говорить.
> 
> What is the origination of the world?
> Что такое возникновение мира?
> In dependence on the eye & forms there arises eye-consciousness.
> Зависимо от глаза и форм возникает сознание глаза.
> The coming together of these three is contact.
> Схождение этих трех - контакт.
> ...





> 'From name-&-form as a requisite condition comes consciousness.' Thus it has been said. And this is the way to understand how from name-&-form as a requisite condition comes consciousness. If consciousness were not to gain a foothold in name-&-form, would a coming-into-play of the origination of birth, aging, death, & stress in the future be discerned?
> "Из нама-рупы, как необходимого условия, происходит сознание". Так было сказано. И вот путь к пониманию того, как из нама-рупы, как необходимого условия, происходит сознание. Если сознание не найдет опору в нама-рупе, то будет ли иметь силу источник рождения, старения, смерти и страдания, будут ли он различим в будущем?
> Ananda: No, lord.
> Ананда: Нет, Бхантэ.
> The Buddha: Thus this is a cause, this is a reason, this is an origination, this is a requisite condition for consciousness, i.e., name-&-form.
> Будда: Это и есть причина, это и есть повод, это и есть источник, что необходимым условием сознания служит нама-рупа.
> *This is the extent to which there is birth, aging, death, passing away, & re-arising.*
> *В этих пределах происходит рождение, старение, смерть, уход и перерождение.*
> *This is the extent to which there are means of designation, expression, & description.*
> ...


В этих пределах  планеты и галактики вертятся и только в этих пределах вы, Zom, дрова рубите и стаканы роняете. За пределами сознания нет ни пространста, ни времени, ни мира никакого нет. Вот такое соцветие. Не только сознание-пламя появляется при трении трутня о доску (нама-рупа), но и нама-рупа сама видится только лишь в этом пламени. Таков контакт. Взаимозависимое возникновение.




> "Now if internally the eye is intact but externally forms do not come into range, nor is there a corresponding engagement, then there is no appearing of the corresponding type of consciousness. If internally the eye is intact and externally forms come into range, but there is no corresponding engagement, then there is no appearing of the corresponding type of consciousness. But when internally the eye is intact and externally forms come into range, and there is a corresponding engagement, then there is the appearing of the corresponding type of consciousness.
> Теперь, если внутренне глаз невридим, но внешние формы не попадают в его поле зрения, тогда не происходит соответствующего взаимодействия и соответствующий тип сознания не возникает. Если внутренне глаз невридим, и внешние формы попадают в его поле зрения, но не происходит соответствующего взаимодействия, тогда соответствующий тип сознания не возникает. Но если внутренне глаз невридим, и внешние формы попадают в его поле зрения, и происходит соответствующее взаимодействие, тогда возникает соответствующий тип сознания.
> 
> "The form of what has thus come into being is gathered under the form clinging-aggregate. The feeling of what has thus come into being is gathered under the feeling clinging-aggregate. The perception of what has thus come into being is gathered under the perception clinging-aggregate. The fabrications of what has thus come into being are gathered under the fabrication clinging-aggregate. The consciousness of what has thus come into being is gathered under the consciousness clinging-aggregate.
> Форма, которая так зародилась, подходит под [определение соотв.] группы привязанности (rupa-khandha). Чувство, которое так зародилось, подходит под [определение соотв.] группы привязанности (vedana-khandha). Восприятие, которое так зародилось, подходит под [определение соотв.] группы привязанности (sanna-khandha). Конструирование, которое так зародилось, подходит под [определение соотв.] группы привязанности (sankhara-khandha). Сознание, которое так зародилось, подходит под [определение соотв.] группы привязанности (vinnana-khandha).
> 
> *One discerns, 'This, it seems, is how there is the gathering, meeting, & convergence of these five clinging-aggregates.*
> [Ученик] распознает: "Вот оно, похоже, где происходит их встреча, схождение и совпадение этих пяти групп привязанности".
> 
> ...






> A certain monk: 'The world, the world (loko),' it is said. To what extent does the word 'world' apply?
> Один из монахов: Сказано "мир", "мир" (loko). В каких пределах применимо слово "мир"?
> The Buddha: It disintegrates (lujjati), therefore it is called the 'world.' Now what disintegrates?
> Будда: Он разлагается (расслаивается, расщепляться, распускается и т.д. - "lujjati"), потому он назван "миром". А что именно разлагается?
> 
> The eye disintegrates.
> Глаз разлагается.
> Forms disintegrate.
> Формы разлагаются.
> ...

----------

Echo (29.05.2009), Won Soeng (31.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

Вы похоже не понимаете, что когда Будда говорит о мире - он не имеет в виду весь мир (как космос) целиком - а говорит исключительно про то, что познаётся органами чувств и умом. И эту *небольшую* часть реального огромного бесконечного космоса он называет миром.

А вы начинаете уже додумывать, будто вообще всё существует только в уме - хотя очевидно что это не так. Фактически эта ваша идея - это адвайта-веданта. Почитайте ссылочку-то - один в один -)

Вот в этой сутте Будда говорит о прекращении мира. Я уже приводил её, вместе с аргументами, но вы не прочитали видимо.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....044.than.html
Ваши приведенные отрывки говорят ровно о том же самом.

Совершенно очевидно, что здесь имеется в виду сугубо личный мир каждого человека, а не всеобщий космос. Когда вы достигаете просветления, происходит (цитирую) "ending of the world" - конец мира. Но это не значит что все предметы вдруг внезапно исчезают из реальности - равно как и все живые существа. Они продолжаются, но мир прекращается только для того, кто просветлел. Именно это имеется в виду - а вы наделяете этой идеей вообще всё и вся, что неправильно.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Вы похоже не понимаете, что когда Будда говорит о мире - он не имеет в виду весь мир (как космос) целиком - а говорит исключительно про то, что познаётся органами чувств и умом. И эту *небольшую* часть реального огромного бесконечного космоса он называет миром.


Про космос говорил. Сами прочитайте. Да и в Nibbana sermons таких сутт приведено множетсво. Везде loka.




> А вы начинаете уже додумывать, будто вообще всё существует только в уме - хотя очевидно что это не так.


Сергей. Это уже безобразие ) Я ни разу не говорил, что всё существует только в уме и с прекращением ума весь мир исчезнет вместе с топорами. Я лишь привел сутты, где ясно говорится о том, что мир проявляется лишь в шести чувственных сферах. Это не мешает вещам взаимодействовать без существ. Также показал, что именно связывает все феномены мира и почему мир для всех один и только один, и что в самой своей структуре он подразумевает контакт. Потому он anicca, anatta, *dukha*. Не потому, что топоры стонут от бремени существования, а потому, что контакт является неотъемлемым свойством мироздания (сансары).




> Когда вы достигаете просветления, происходит (цитирую) "ending of the world" - конец мира. Но это не значит что все предметы вдруг внезапно исчезают из реальности - равно как и все живые существа.


Конечно это так. По моей приведенной специально для вас (между прочим) схеме именно это и выходит.




> Именно это имеется в виду - а вы наделяете этой идеей вообще всё и вся, что неправильно.


Это вы сами её этим наделяете. Я же вам показываю обратное - именно то, о чем вы упорно говорите, но видеть не видите. Никакой "весь мир" от Пробуждения одного существа не исчезает. Однин водоворот выпрямится, вся сеть-пластинка с остальными вихрями-иглами останется и более того, никогда не исчезнет. Бескачественное "сознание" такое же условное обозначение, как и сенсорное "сознание". Вы за них цепляетесь как за две реальные вещи. Но речь может идти только о наличии "магическго шоу" или о его устранении. Первое - сансара, второе - Ниббана. Слово "сознание" лишь условность и в обоих случаях применимо лишь условно. А Вы так переживаете, что Будда в исключительных случаях, дабы ответит состоялся, употребил по отношению к Ниббане слова "бескачественное сознание". Если объяснения на польцах не желаете понимать, то читайте слова авторитетных Тхеравадинов. Их вы не будете в ведантизме обвинять?




> This is why the consciousness of nirvana is said to be "without surface" (anidassanam), for it doesn't land. Because the consciousness-aggregate covers only consciousness that is near or far, past, present, or future — i.e., in connection with space and time — consciousness without surface is *not included in the aggregates*. It's not eternal because eternity is a function of time. And because *non-local also means undefined*, the Buddha insisted that an awakened person — unlike ordinary people — *can't be located or defined in any relation to the aggregates in this life*; after death, he/she can't be described as existing, not existing, neither, or both, because descriptions can apply only to definable things.
> 
> (источник, и даже не говорю про сермонс)

----------


## Zom

> Слово "сознание" лишь условность и в обоих случаях применимо лишь условно.


Хорошо - возвращаясь к точке, с которой и начался весь спор, - дост.Тханнисаро утверждает что ниббана = это самое бескачественное сознание. Если и то и другое - условность - как можно так говорить? Можно ли говорить что ниббана - это условность? -))

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Хорошо - возвращаясь к точке, с которой и начался весь спор, - дост.Тханнисаро утверждает что ниббана = это самое бескачественное сознание. Если и то и другое - условность - как можно так говорить? Можно ли говорить что ниббана - это условность? -))


Обратите внимание в каких случаях Будда говорил так о Ниббане. Говорил он так отвечая на соотв. вопрос. Вопрос идет "от противного" и чтобы на него ответить, нужно сделать перестановку слов. Вы мне так и не ответили. В чем пропадает вся бесконечная гамма цветов?

----------


## Zom

Ни в чём не пропадает.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ни в чём не пропадает.


Выходит, всегда остается. Получается не избежать страдания, рождения и смерти. Теперь понимаете положение Будды, когда ему задавали подобные вопросы о "спектре" сансары?

Еще попробуем. В чем находит опору весь цветовой спектр, а чем не находит? Или, другими словами, в чем весь спект сосредоточен, а в чем не сосредоточен?

----------


## Zom

[QUOTE]Выходит, всегда остается.QUOTE]

Нет, не остается -)




> В чем находит опору весь цветовой спектр, а чем не находит?


А это смотря как посмотреть и смотря с какой позиции рассуждать.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> В чем пропадает вся бесконечная гамма цветов?


Раз не остается, значит-таки пропадает ) Или у вас Ниббана=сансара?




> А это смотря как посмотреть и смотря с какой позиции рассуждать.


С самой единственно верной позиции. В девятом классе вы, уверен, учились. Так в чем имеет опору весь цветовой спектр, а в чем не имеет? При каком условии он есть, а при каком его нет? Я могу, конечно, как на страницах ранее вам все расписать, но если сами думать не будете, то опять тонких моментов не увидете.

----------


## Zom

Тонкие моменты, Иван, познаются в медитации - а не в интеллектуальных построениях.
(это я ещё раз намекаю, что хватит демагогию разводить)





> Если ум на самом деле достиг подобных глубин, то он не знает ничего обо всех этих описаниях. Там есть осознанность, но это не то же самое, что те знания, которые вы получили из теории. Если тот, кто изучал теорию, будет искать в медитации для себя то, о чем он прочитал, делая отметки о своём переживании и гадая, достиг ли он уже джханы, его ум тут же отвернётся от медитации. Он не получит подлинного понимания. Почему? Из-за желания. Как только появляется желание (tanha), медитация перестаёт развиваться, поскольку ум ретируется. Важно, чтобы вы научились отбрасывать всякое мышление и сомнение, полностью, до конца. 
> 
> Люди, которые много всего изучают и прекрасно понимают теорию, обычно не преуспевают в медитации, поскольку застревают на уровне информации. На самом деле вы не можете измерить ум внешними стандартами или книжными текстами. Если он в самом деле успокаивается, позвольте ему успокоиться. Таким образом вы можете достичь самых вершин успокоения.
> 
> _[Аджан Чаа, лекция прошлого века..]_

----------

AlekseyE (31.05.2009), Alert (31.05.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (31.05.2009), Pema Sonam (31.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Тонкие моменты, Иван, познаются в медитации - а не в интеллектуальных построениях.


Строить действительно нечего. Когда есть понимание, тогда построения лишь для объяснений рождаются, а не наоборот.

----------


## Zom

А если правильнее - тогда так - когда есть понимание, построений уже никаких не нужно. А мы здесь разводим батву - потому что понимания ниббаны у нас нет. Только пустые слова. В принципе самое важное, ради чего я участвую в подобной дискуссии - это вопрос о том, можно ли ум в каком-либо виде принимать за "я". Именно в этом я вижу проблему любых "высоких философских выводов" с дальнейшей _практической_ точки зрения. Ибо в конечном счёте эти выводы могут привести в тупик в плане практики. Как верно отмечает Аджан Брам - любая попытка "оставить для себя ум в ниббане" является жаждой и невежеством.




> -  Складывается ощущение, что вы говорите, будто бы есть что-то помимо условных тела-и-ума (пяти скандх). Есть ли что-то ещё? Как вы это называете?
> 
> - Там нет ничего и никак мы это не называем - вот и всё! Покончите со всем этим. Даже [процесс] познания никому не принадлежит, так что и с ним покончите тоже! Сознание - это не индивид, не существо, не самость, ни нечто другое, поэтому покончите с этим - покончите со всем! Нет ничего, чего стоило бы хотеть! Всё это просто куча проблем. Когда вы ясно увидите это таким образом, тогда всё закончится.
> 
> [Аджан Чаа, из того же сборника бесед]

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> А если правильнее - тогда так - когда есть понимание, построений уже никаких не нужно.


Я, вообще-то, ради вас старался )




> В принципе самое важное, ради чего я участвую в подобной дискуссии - это вопрос о том, можно ли ум в каком-либо виде принимать за "я".


Показывал же, что нельзя.




> Именно в этом я вижу проблему любых "высоких философских выводов" с дальнейшей _практической_ точки зрения.


Вот у вас и выходит фатальная ошибка, что полагая мир существующим без контакта (т.е. "где-то там", помимо 6 чувственных сфер) вы с одной стороны будете понимать, что события, вроде бы, пусты, а с другой стороны будете уверены, что они всё равно реально происходят  - т.е. что реальные топоры реально рубят дрова вне чьего-то сознания зрения. Вот и попробуйте на практике совместить это своё понимание с точными словами Будды:




> "Then, Bahiya, you should train yourself thus: In reference to the seen, there will be only the seen.
> Тогда, Бахия, ты должен тренировать себя следующим образом: [всё] увиденное - лишь в`идение.
> In reference to the heard, only the heard.
> [Всё] услышанное - лишь слышание.
> In reference to the sensed, only the sensed.
> [Всё] сенсорно воспринятое - лишь восприятие.
> In reference to the cognized, only the cognized.
> [Всё] осознанное - лишь осознание.
> That is how you should train yourself.
> ...





> "It is only suffering that arises and suffering that ceases. Under-standing thus, one does not doubt, one does not waver, and there is in him only the knowledge that is not dependent on another. It is in so far, Kacc&#224;yana, that one has right view."
> Лишь страдания возникают и страдания исчезают. Понимая так, нет места сомнениям, а в ком нет сомнения, тот не колеблется и это единственное его знание не зависит от чего-либо. Это потому, Каччаяна, что это его Правильное Воззрение.
> 
> S II 17, Kacc&#224;yanagottasutta.





> 'From name-&-form as a requisite condition comes consciousness.' Thus it has been said. And this is the way to understand how from name-&-form as a requisite condition comes consciousness. If consciousness were not to gain a foothold in name-&-form, would a coming-into-play of the origination of birth, aging, death, & stress in the future be discerned?
> "Из нама-рупы, как необходимого условия, происходит сознание". Так было сказано. И вот путь к пониманию того, как из нама-рупы, как необходимого условия, происходит сознание. Если сознание не найдет опору в нама-рупе, то будет ли иметь силу источник рождения, старения, смерти и страдания, будут ли он различим в будущем?
> Ananda: No, lord.
> Ананда: Нет, Бхантэ.
> The Buddha: Thus this is a cause, this is a reason, this is an origination, this is a requisite condition for consciousness, i.e., name-&-form.
> Будда: Это и есть причина, это и есть повод, это и есть источник, что необходимым условием сознания служит нама-рупа.
> *This is the extent to which there is birth, aging, death, passing away, & re-arising.*
> *В этих пределах происходит рождение, старение, смерть, уход и перерождение.*
> *This is the extent to which there are means of designation, expression, & description.*
> ...





> Ананда: Посредством чего некто имеет восприятие мира, понятие мира как мира, то ученик Благородного называет "миром".
> 
> — SN 35.116

----------


## Zom

> Вот у вас и выходит фатальная ошибка, что полагая мир существующим без контакта (т.е. "где-то там", помимо 6 чувственных сфер) вы с одной стороны будете понимать, что события, вроде бы, пусты, а с другой стороны будете уверены, что они всё равно реально происходят - т.е. что реальные топоры реально рубят дрова вне чьего-то сознания зрения


Это у вас фатальная ошибка, ибо сейчас какой-нить дядя Вася на даче рубит дрова, и у него это получается, а вы об этом даже не догадываетесь - и более того - можете даже никогда об этом не узнать за всю свою жизнь -)) И на основе того что вы этого никогда не познаете вы делаете совершенно абсурдные заявления, будто бы никакой рубки дров не происходит в данный момент в мире -)))

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Это у вас фатальная ошибка, ибо сейчас какой-нить дядя Вася на даче рубит дрова, и у него это получается, а вы об этом даже не догадываетесь - и более того - можете даже никогда об этом не узнать за всю свою жизнь -)) И на основе того что вы этого никогда не познаете вы делаете совершенно абсурдные заявления, будто бы никакой рубки дров не происходит в данный момент в мире -)))


Я не правильно выразился или вы не правильно поняли. Рубка дров, она лишь в восприятии рубка дров. Или течение реки, снегопад, они лишь в восприятии, в сознании отражаются как жидое, твердое, холодное, трехмерное, двумерное, одномерное и пр. А вне восприятия они не представляют из себя никакой активности, но и не замирают, потому что всего этого вообще нет в том виде, как мы с рождения привыкли думать. Любой пейзаж или взаимодействие есть лишь на экране, а вне его это "...01101011010101...",  не имеет ни цвета, ни пространства,  ни вообще чего-либо. Однако независимо от монитора программа работает и не может остановится (непостоянство движет) и если потом включить монитор, то 1100101010101 превратится в мир, который уже успел соответственно причинно-следственной связи измениться. Но 1010101101 это не течение реки. И "00", "01", "10", "11" не четыре элемента стихии. "01" не жжет а "00" не течет. Но когда есть контакт, то вся программа проявляется как жидкое, твердое, трехмерное и пр. Мир без существ не может быть, потому что тогда он субстанция, существующая сама в себе, и тогда мы бы с вами здесь сейчас не беседовали.

Вообщем: 
- "мир" лишь в мониторах (сознаниях) "мир".
- непостоянство обязано быть проявлено, иначе постоянством становится.
- но проявление это лишь пустое, условное, "магическое", как сон, но с одинаковой для всех "подложкой".

----------


## Zom

> И "00", "01", "10", "11" не четыре элемента стихии. "01" не жжет а "00" не течет.


С позиции тхеравады - как раз это четыре реальных качества материи на абсолютном уровне. "За ними" уже ничего не стоит, это конечная реальность. Вы не можете дальше "подразбить" эти качества (например, разложить элемент движения ещё на два элемента), а потому это абсолютная реальность.
Именно благодаря тому, что это реальные качества - рубка дров и происходит вне вашего контакта, и будет происходить, когда у вас контакт исчезнет при просветлении.




> To see this, you need to see the individual elements that comprise
> materiality, which means you need first to penetrate to the
> sub-atomic particles called rūpa-kalāpas. You need to see that
> materiality is nothing except these rūpa-kalāpas. But they are not
> ultimate reality. To penetrate to ultimate reality, you need to see
> that the individual type of rūpa-kalāpa consists of individual elements
> (dhātu): only then can you see what materiality really is, and can see how
>  it is related to mentality. That is the aim of four elements meditation.


Дост. Па Аук Саядо

(я бы вам вообще посоветовал ознакомиться с его работой, 
ибо изложенное в ней и есть позиция буддизма Тхеравады - 
http://what-buddha-taught.net/Books/...g_n_Seeing.pdf)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> С позиции тхеравады - как раз это четыре реальных качества материи на абсолютном уровне. "За ними" уже ничего не стоит, это конечная реальность.


Т.е. Ниббана жидкая, твердая, горячая и ветренная? ) С каких это пор в Тхераваде помимо нее есть какая-то истина?




> Именно благодаря тому, что это реальные качества - рубка дров и происходит вне вашего контакта, и будет происходить, когда у вас контакт исчезнет при просветлении.


С этим я не спорю. Я лишь говорю, что любая активность она лишь при восприятии будет активностью и лишь в восприятии может быть активностью. А вне восприятия она лишь "код", который обязательно есть, один для всех, и который прекрасно действует не зависимо от восприятия, но не как топор и дрова. Топором и дровами (и пространством-временем вообще) это становится лишь на "мониторах" и нигде помимо него.

----------

Won Soeng (31.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

И очень прошу ответить: в чем находит опору весь цветовой спектр, а чем не находит? Или, другими словами, в чем весь спект сосредоточен, а в чем не сосредоточен? Для ответа на этот вопрос демагогия не может быть задействована. Всё есть, как есть, и физику за 9й класс полагаю, знаете.

----------


## Zom

> Т.е. Ниббана жидкая, твердая, горячая и ветренная? ) С каких это пор в Тхераваде помимо нее есть какая-то истина?


Почитайте книжечку-то. Узнаете поподобнее Тхераваду.




> Я лишь говорю, что любая активность она лишь при восприятии будет активностью и лишь в восприятии может быть активностью.


Хех.. активность успешно происходит без вашего восприятия.

А что касается спектра - то цвет - это не есть конечное качество материи. Поэтому ваши наводящие вопросы некорректны.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Почитайте книжечку-то. Узнаете поподобнее Тхераваду.


Спасибо. Я Канон предпочитаю, а не "книжечки про Тхераваду".




> Хех.. активность успешно происходит без вашего восприятия.


Опять вы не понимаете... Я с этим не спорю. Всё происходит без восприятия, но лишь в восприятии это активность и мир как таковой.

----------

Won Soeng (31.05.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Самый очевидный вывод для меня из этой дискуссии, что обсуждение этих вопросов не полезно. Каждый подозревает своего оппонента в недостаточной проницательности, просто трактуя несколько по своему некоторые общеупотребительные термины, которые будучи применимы в повседневной жизни не применимы к понятиям философским, метафизическим. 

Благого всем образа жизни, ясности и невозмутимости, обретения правильных взглядов и прекращения всех страданий и несчастий.

----------

Монферран (24.11.2018)

----------


## Zom

> Спасибо. Я Канон предпочитаю, а не "книжечки про Тхераваду".


То есть вот как? Вы видимо умнее, чем достопочтенный Па Аук Саядо.
Вам тогда следует открывать собственную буддийскую традицию -)




> Самый очевидный вывод для меня из этой дискуссии, что обсуждение этих вопросов не полезно.


Угу. Уже который раз ссылаюсь на себя же.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=383

Пора заканчивать уже действительно..

----------

Won Soeng (01.06.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> С позиции тхеравады - как раз это четыре реальных качества материи на абсолютном уровне. "За ними" уже ничего не стоит, это конечная реальность.


Кстати, еще про 4 элемента. Они, как у вас, как вы сказали, "реальные качества", да еще на абсолютном уровне (читай субстанция). Но в моем случае видно, то они не самобытны и друг без друга не существуют. "00", "01", "10", "11". Где есть 0 и 1 (причина\следствие), есть и вся тетралема.

----------


## Zom

> Они, как у вас, как вы сказали, "реальные качества", да еще на абсолютном уровне (читай субстанция).


Не "у вас", а в буддизме Тхеравады.

И ещё - они реальны, но не субстанциональны.
А как такое возможно - это задача для вашей *медитации*, а не для интеллекта.

----------


## Won Soeng

Zom, есть огромная проблема с нахождением правильного термина. Слово "реальность" - это полный синоним слову "объектность". По Вашему, четыре качества (четыре стихии) являются самообусловленными? Несомненно, это один из базисов классификации. 

Но это все равно, что говорить, будто бы глубина, высота и ширина являются существующими независимо от зрения. Прошу заметить, безличностно, от зрения, как от процесса зрительного восприятия, а не от иллюзорно обособленного "личного зрения".
Просто потому что зрительное восприятие не индивидуально (хоть и может иметь разные индивидуальные особенности).

Слово действительность существенно точнее, чем слово реальность, но... И действительность вовсе не исключает субстанциональность. Все равно желание найти субстанцию, которая проявляет действительность не угасает ни у естествоиспытателей, ни у мыслителей.

----------

Монферран (24.11.2018)

----------


## Zom

> Zom, есть огромная проблема с нахождением правильного термина. Слово "реальность" - это полный синоним слову "объектность". По Вашему, четыре качества (четыре стихии) являются самообусловленными? Несомненно, это один из базисов классификации.


Нет. Они не само-обусловлены, а взаимо-обусловлены. Точно также, скажем, как стороны куба обусловлены другими сторонами куба, или как писал Далай-Лама, в одной из своих работ - одна сторона чего-то всегда обуславливает другую сторону чего-то. Вот также и здесь - взаимообусловленность есть, но эти качества реальны на абсолютном уровне.

Тоже самое с умом. Есть дхаммы читт ("умов"). Сознание как конструкт - это набор этих самых читт, которых 121 тип. Каждая "читта" появляется-исчезает за многомиллиардную долю секунды. Но она различима как конкретная индивидуальная читта, которая возникает обусловленно в зависимости от объектов ума - четасик. "За" этими дхаммами ничего не стоит. Именно поэтому и говорится, что это абсолютная реальность. Если хотите - дхаммы - это абсолютные качества без носителя. Вот так вот хитро. Именно благодаря этим качествам внешний мир и существует (вне зависимости от того каким мы его видим). Это всё позиция школы Тхеравады.

----------


## Tiop

> Это всё позиция школы Тхеравады.


Ничего подобного.

----------


## Won Soeng

Zom, так я и говорю о том, что постулируя твердость, мы обнаруживаем дополняющие ее текучесть, движение и пространство. Точно так же постулируя что-то другое из этих четырех, мы обнаруживаем остальные три. Это и называют базис.

Но это не единственный возможный базис. Хотя, действительно, весьма универсальный, с метафизической точки зрения. 




> Тоже самое с умом. Есть дхаммы читт ("умов"). Сознание как конструкт - это набор этих самых читт, которых 121 тип. Каждая "читта" появляется-исчезает за многомиллиардную долю секунды. Но она различима как конкретная индивидуальная читта, которая возникает обусловленно в зависимости от объектов ума - четасик. "За" этими дхаммами ничего не стоит. Именно поэтому и говорится, что это абсолютная реальность. Если хотите - дхаммы - это абсолютные качества без носителя. Вот так вот хитро. Именно благодаря этим качествам внешний мир и существует (вне зависимости от того каким мы его видим). Это всё позиция школы Тхеравады.


Я соглашусь с тем, что это позиция каких-либо учителей, имеющих немалое значение в школе Тхеравады. Но опять же, хотя сама классификация очень глубока и внутренне согласованна (поскольку опирается на весьма глубокую практику) все же является интерпретацией определенного рода. А это вовсе не значит, что это единственно возможная классификация. Ну, и, кроме того. Абхидхамма это все-таки не слово Будды, а систематизация, можно сказать космология Буддизма. 

Приступать к изучению подобных текстов не рекомендуется до освоения азов. Человек не способный воспринимать очень тонко множество интегральных изменений (т.е. еще не прекративший метаться умом за каждым признаком изменения) - фактически, не умеющий входить в дхьяны, достаточно устойчиво и предсказуемо, попросту не сможет проверить истинность или ложность этих текстов. 

Человеку же, пытающемуся практиковать внимательность без должного развития навыков сосредоточенности и невозмутимости, очень сложно удержаться в восприятии изменений ума без увлечения этого самого ума размышлениями, эмоциями, чувствами. Это будет очень изматывающая, изнурительная медитация.

Я до сих пор далеко не во всяком состоянии могу в разумный срок успокоиться так, чтобы наблюдать за дыханием не вмешиваясь в процесс. Но когда это удается, это обозначает достаточную тонкость ума, чтобы начинать следить за возникающими и исчезающими мыслями, образами, ощущениями, чувствами, не инициируя их возникновение и исчезновение. 

Я могу ошибаться в трактовке возникающего состояния как первой дхьяны. Хотя, то, что удавалось читать, этому состоянию во многих деталях соответствует. Давно не встречался с Ву Бонгом, но он меня и не обучал практике вхождения в Дхьяны, это определенного рода самодеятельность, под влиянием изучения Махасатипаттхана Сутты, в которую я не получал наставления (а есть ли в Тхераваде наставление в конкретные сутты?)

----------

Монферран (24.11.2018)

----------


## Zom

Так конечно - без устойчивого самадхи всё это не более чем фантазии, которые проверить мы не можем.




> Я могу ошибаться в трактовке возникающего состояния как первой дхьяны. Хотя, то, что удавалось читать, этому состоянию во многих деталях соответствует. Давно не встречался с Ву Бонгом, но он меня и не обучал практике вхождения в Дхьяны, это определенного рода самодеятельность, под влиянием изучения Махасатипаттхана Сутты, в которую я не получал наставления (а есть ли в Тхераваде наставление в конкретные сутты?)


По-поводу джханы - я лично для себя понимаю 1 джхану как достаточно "запредельное" состояние, в котором ум обладает колоссальной устойчивостью по сравнению с "обычной медитацией". Здесь я согласен, например, с Аджаном Брамом и с Аджанам Дхаммавиду (оба из которых, кстати, практикуют медитацию многие годы - десятилетия) в том, что достижение 1 джханы - это по-сути "дело всей жизни". И когда она достигнута - то уже можно сказать что вы крайне близки к ниббане (вспоминаем опять же 372 строфу из Дхаммапады). С этого же момента практика становится гораздо легче, ибо самое сложное - первая часть пути. Поэтому я скептически отношусь к тем, кто "вот так в лёгкую" говорит о вхождении в 1 джхану. Скорее всего у него может быть достаточно глубокая медитация, но далеко не джхана.

Монах, заявляющий о том, что он достиг 1 джханы (и если это намеренная ложь), совершает параджику и автоматически больше не монах. Это достаточно весомое правило - и оно тоже подтверждает, что джхана гораздо более "метафизична", чем думают многие практики, хотя, конечно, можно встретить целую градацию мнений о том что есть 1 джхана.




> а есть ли в Тхераваде наставление в конкретные сутты?


Согласно Висуддхимагге - известнейшей комментаторской работе дост. Буддагоши - есть наставления не по конкретным суттам, а по объектам медитации. Там всё это расписано, хотя даже и там не очень подробно. А вообще насколько я понял, в Тхераваде можно встретить самые разные подходы к обучению. И строгие по комментаторским указаниям, и более простые, как у Аджана Чаа, например - который говорит, что по сути всё что вы делаете - это внимательно изучаете работу своего ума. Какие-то сложные вещи он не давал, просто учил не привязываться и отпускать абсолютно всё - таков метод его обучения. Но как мне кажется, чтобы понять то, о чём он говорит, уже требуется достаточно глубокое понимание всего Пути и принципов медитативной работы. Он говорит глубокие вещи, но поначалу они кажутся очень простыми и лёгкими. А на самом деле они глубокие и сложные. Многие ловятся на эту "обманку", как я понимаю.

----------

Won Soeng (01.06.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Спасибо, Zom. Я хоть и не сторонник преувеличения сложности (как и преуменьшения), сам пока скептически отношусь к своим достижениям в медитации. Как известно, даже стук сердца можно принять за шаги желанного друга.

Есть одна дзенская история. В одной семье были просветлены и отец, и мать, и даже маленькая дочь. И вот, у них остановился странствующий монах и спросил отца, сложно ли это, постичь дзен (по изначальному смыслу - дхьяну, по наиболее глубокому - окончательное безграничное пробуждение, аннутара самьяк самбодхи). "Очень сложно, как вычерпать черпаком реку" - ответил отец. Тогда он подошел к матери и спросил у нее тот же вопрос. "Очень просто, как прикоснуться пальцем к кончику носа" - ответила мать. Смущенный такими разными ответами он подошел к дочери и спросил ее: "сложно ли постичь дзен? Твой отец говорит, что сложно, как вычерпать черпаком реку. Твоя мать говорит, что просто, как прикоснуться пальцем к кончику носа". Дочь рассмеялась и сказала: "так это же одно и то же! Ни сложно, ни просто."

Да и сам Будда в махасатипаттхане сутте призывает не привязываться к определенному сроку (семь лет, семь месяцев, семь дней). 

За предостережение спасибо, я внемлю ему и сам. Практика не должна быть заложницей идей об успехах и неуспехах.

----------

Zom (01.06.2009), Монферран (24.11.2018)

----------


## Zom

Для вашей же практики - напомню ещё интересный список помех из Упакилеса сутты:

- сомнение
- невнимательность
- лень и апатия
- страх
- ликование
- недоброжелательность
- слишком много усилий
- слишком мало усилий
- различные восприятия 
- слишком много раздумий о формах [имеется в виду нимитта?] 

Причём если у вас достаточно глубокая медитация, то я думаю стоит уделить внимание помехе под названием "ликование". Как я понимаю, некоторые практикующие ошибочно принимают эту помеху за фактор просветления (и джхановый фактор) "восторг" - pity. А разница между ними такова, что "ликование" будоражит ум и повышает сердцебиение (соответственно учащается и дыхание). В каком-то смысле это тоже восторг, только неправильный, это восторг не от отпускания, а от восхищения достигнутыми результатами - т.е. от достижения некоторой глубины в медитации. Могу также сказать, что эта помеха может выражаться в мыслях "о! Вот оно, пошло..!" (или что-нить типа того). Всё это неправильная практика, и такие мысли и состояния ума следует отбрасывать.

Также несмотря на многочисленные варианты трактовок медитационных путей - я вижу чёткую линию, имеющую основания как в самом каноне, как в комментаторской традиции, так и в лекциях современных учителей - дыхание должно "остановиться" до 1 джханы. Если оно всё ещё различимо - то вы в лучшем случае ещё на пол-пути к ней. -)

Также на собственном опыте могу подтвердить тему, которую мы с вами не так давно обсуждали - о спонтанности погружения ума [в более глубокие состояния]. Такое действительно происходит. Начинаю понимать смысл рассказа Аджана Чаа, приведённый здесь.

----------

Won Soeng (01.06.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Спасибо, Zom. Да, мне ясна разница между ликованием и восторгом. Я прочитал рассказ Аджана Чаа. Могу сказать, что настолько глубокого погружения я не испытывал, но вот отключение по желанию восприятия слуха, зрения, ощущений тела или мгновенное направление внимания, причем до такой степени, что можно слышать тихий звук не замечая громкого, отсутствие возникающих мыслей в форме слов или образов, насчет прекращения дыхания я бы все-таки не сказал, скорее это похоже на то, как бы дыхание было очень поверхностным, буквально, можно заметить только очень легкие колебания диафрагмы, за счет движения внутренних органов в самом низу живота, у нижней стенки, буквально над пахом. Вся грудь совершенно расслаблена, живот находится в очень легком тонусе, ни слишком втянут, ни слишком расслаблен. Скорее внимание перестает замечать признаки дыхания, не возникает никакого дискомфорта от отсутствия явных вдохов и выдохов, на кончике носа не ощущается никакого движения воздуха, но сам факт дыхания все же остается, именно в нижней стенке полости живота. Возможно и это должно прекратиться, но такого не замечал ни разу.

----------

Zom (03.06.2009), Монферран (24.11.2018)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Сегодня спросил Аджана Джаясаро (на встрече) про сознание "without surface", помятуя об этой нашей теме на форуме. Он улыбнулся и сказал, что если бы не его месте был его учитель Аджан Чаа, то он бы очень строго посмотрел на меня ) Без развитой практики, и тем более "базы", такие вопросы обсуждать рановато )
Потому, думаю, есть смысл отложить этот разговор )

----------

AlekseyE (04.06.2009), Pema Sonam (01.06.2009), Won Soeng (01.06.2009), Zom (03.06.2009), Аминадав (01.06.2009)

----------

